# Langeland 2020



## SFVNOR (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo Langeland Fahrer und Die es werden wollen,

Auch wenn die Resonanz in 2019 doch sehr zurück gegangen ist möchte ich den neuen Blog für 2020 eröffnen. Ich hoffe auf konstruktive, kuriose Beiträge und Tips. Wenn jemand meint stänkern zu müssen dann bitte via einer PN und nicht hier. Macht es einfach unter Euch persönlich aus.

Ich wünsche Allen ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2020 und Petri Heil,

Stefan


----------



## rule270 (8. Januar 2020)

Hi Stefan und LL Fans
Allen LL Fans und  Angelfreunden gute Fänge und viel Petry Heil im Neuen Jahr.

Rudi


----------



## 30mike (9. Januar 2020)

Moin,
wir sind leider dieses Jahr nicht oben, da lange nicht bekannt war wie sich das Baglimit verhält.
Vielleicht wieder im nächsten Jahr. Alle die jetzt fahren Petri Heil


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. Januar 2020)

So Allen auch noch ein gutes neues Fischjahr 2020. Nach paar Jahren Abstinenz von Langeland werden wir gleich Anfang April von Spodsbjerg aus unser Glück versuchen. Freu mich auch schon, da unser Boot ALINE auch einen neuen 175Ps Motor bekommen hat.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Januar 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> So Allen auch noch ein gutes neues Fischjahr 2020. Nach paar Jahren Abstinenz von Langeland werden wir gleich Anfang April von Spodsbjerg aus unser Glück versuchen. Freu mich auch schon, da unser Boot ALINE auch einen neuen 175Ps Motor bekommen hat.



@Trophy2002 
Viel Erfolg beim Fliegen mit dem neuen Motor  und Petri Heil trotz des neuen Baglimits von 5 Dorschen pro Person und Tag.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Zanderman (10. Januar 2020)

Moin moin,
Euch allen auch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.-
Das Baglimit ist doch garnicht so schlecht, lange Zeit sah es so aus als würde es noch viel schlimmer kommen müssen.
Wenn Alle einfach mal öfter ein Fischchen releasen würden und nur ordentliche Küchendorsche eintüten würden wäre allen Seiten auf Dauer geholfen.
Das Schonmass ist doch ein Witz wenn man jeden gerade "maßigen" Fisch in Relation zum geschnittenen Filet betrachtet. Unser persönliches Schonmaß liegt bei 50 cm und auch nur wenn er gut genährt ist ...und natürlich kommt es dann vor das wir uns verzockt haben und das Baglimit garnicht erreichen.Das betrachten wir dann eben sportlich und freuen uns über den hoffentlich trotzdem schönen Tag auf dem Wasser anstatt um 11:00 schon in der Hütte die gefühlten 500 gr Filet von den "Baglimitdorschen" zu vakuumieren.
Und wenn (freiwillig) mehr Angler etwas umdenken würden dann wäre auch die Option auf größere Baglimits irgendwann wieder möglich, das haben wir ja gerade im letzten Jahr erlebt. Nur dies braucht halt eine gewisse Zeit, uns geht es noch relativ gut, in der östlichen Ostsee sieht es viel schlimmer aus um die Bestände.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Januar 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Euch allen auch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.-
> Das Baglimit ist doch garnicht so schlecht, lange Zeit sah es so aus als würde es noch viel schlimmer kommen müssen.
> Wenn Alle einfach mal öfter ein Fischchen releasen würden und nur ordentliche Küchendorsche eintüten würden wäre allen Seiten auf Dauer geholfen.
> ...


ja im prinziep hast du recht aber wie immer wird das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt....es sollten die berufsfischer 2 jahre ein generelles fangverbot bekommen und dann erst geht es dem dorsch sowie allen anderen fischen saugut…..für die Familien der Fischer sollte es Ausgleichszahlungen der EU geben und gut ist es...generelles Fabrikschiff Fahrverbot in der Ostsee und das lässt sich leicht überwachen ….die Fischer könnten ja mit boot und handangel selber rausfahren um den fisch dann zu vermarkten so wie vor kanada auf thune gefischt wird da ist die netzstellerei auch verboten worden und der Thun hat sich erholt.


----------



## Zanderman (10. Januar 2020)

@esox02 :
So ist das mit dem "im Prinzip recht haben" , viele Wege führen nach Rom...und der von Dir vorgeschlagene sicherlich auch, a b e r :
Kannst Du oder ich direkt etwas bewirken mit Deinem sicherlich guten Vorschlag ? Ich fürchte nein, weil kein "Schwein" das was zu entscheiden hat  auf uns 2 Hansel hören würde...Für uns selber entscheiden  und um/mitdenken können wir jedoch alle. Wir sind im Durchschnitt 5 - 9 Wochen im Jahr mit unserem Boot auf Langeland und ich kann mich nicht erinnern mal eine Woche erlebt zu haben wo nicht untermassige Dorsche in der Kühltasche oder Maurerbütt  verschwunden sind (vor dem Baglimit manchmal Kübelweise)...es sind sicherlich nur die "Wenigsten" die sich so daneben benehmen, und diese nicht nur aus Deutschland sondern oftmals etwas östlicher ursprünglich beheimatet. Allerdings ist mir diese Unsitte bei den dänischen Anglern und auch bei den holländischen Kollegen noch nicht aufgefallen....
Und ganz klar soll jedem Angler sein Fisch gegönnt sein..und wenn ich bloss ne Woche vor Ort bin und die Spots oder richtige Technik nicht kenne dann bin ich natürlich froh wenn ich überhaupt was maßiges in´s Boot bekomme.
Abschliessend, bevor ich hier mit Worten noch gesteinigt werde, vielleicht noch ein Gedanke für den Hinterkopf: Ich persönlich fahre seit 1973 nach Langeland, in den letzten 20 Jahren bringe ich immer mein Boot mit. Ich bin in den ganzen Jahren genau einmal kontrolliert worden-und zwar im letzten Jahr.-An der deutschen Ostseeküste bin ich auch zweimal im Jahr für eine Woche mit dem Boot.Dort werden wir regelmässig kontrolliert, manchmal 2 mal die Woche (es wurde noch nie was beanstandet und wir sind top ausgerüstet mit Radar / Funk / AIS). Warum wird soviel kontrolliert? Es ist bekannt das Schindluder getrieben wird bezüglich Baglimit und Schonmaß und man will dies unterbinden. Wollen wir das hier demnächst auch auf unserer schönen Insel so erleben? In den dänischen Medien ist bereits mehrfach berichtet worden was bei Kontrollen entdeckt wurde (und auch wie teuer es dann geahndet wird).--Ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh das die Dänen dies noch sehr locker und entspannt sehen und dies kann jeder von uns mit seinem Verhalten als Gast etwas mitsteuern.


----------



## sandre (11. Januar 2020)

Zanderman, esox02,
bin ganz bei euch, allerdings spielen neben dem kommerziellen Fischereidruck die Umweltbedingungen eine tragende Rolle. 
Kommt es nicht regelmäßig zu starkem Einstrom sauerstoff,-und salzhaltigem Nordseewassers nützen Verbote allein nicht wirklich viel. Letztmalig kam es wohl 2015 (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ) zu einem großen Einstrom mit kurzfristiger Verbesserung der Lebens,- und Fortpflanzungsbedingungen, leider werden diese tendenziell immer seltener. Diese Problematik würde ich sogar vordergründig betrachten. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2020)

sandre schrieb:


> Zanderman, esox02,
> bin ganz bei euch, allerdings spielen neben dem kommerziellen Fischereidruck die Umweltbedingungen eine tragende Rolle.
> Kommt es nicht regelmäßig zu starkem Einstrom sauerstoff,-und salzhaltigem Nordseewassers nützen Verbote allein nicht wirklich viel. Letztmalig kam es wohl 2015 (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ) zu einem großen Einstrom mit kurzfristiger Verbesserung der Lebens,- und Fortpflanzungsbedingungen, leider werden diese tendenziell immer seltener. Diese Problematik würde ich sogar vordergründig betrachten.
> 
> Gruß Ron


im letzten oder vorletzten auch starke Einströmung durch die winde die wir hatten.zur entnahme sage ich immer 1000 angler kriegen keinen see leergeangelt ein Fischer mit netze schafft es in 3 jahren……

(bin selber fischereirechtsinhaber auf der berliner und Brandenburger Havel und das zünglein an der waage denn wenn x mein recht hätte würde rund ums jahr geschleppt werden mit netzen)      und deswegen bin ich gegen Fabrikschiffe.....


----------



## mirko.nbg (15. Januar 2020)

Es gab schon vor dem Baglimit Zeiten wo Fischjahrgänge fehlten. So etwa 2009, da hatten wir zu dritt in 10 Tagen 21 Dorsche gefangen. Die Jahre zuvor waren da viel besser. Es ging quasi von super Fängen innerhalb von 3 Jahren auf das Resultat von 2009.
Ähnlich ist es jetzt. Es gibt gute und schlechte Jahre. Hier sehe ich aber die Umwelteinflüsse an 1. Stelle, denn die regeln die Fangquoten.

Wir fahren dieses Jahr wieder nach LL. Da wir 2 Wochen fahren sehen wir das entspannt und machen dabei noch Erholungsurlaub, so sind Ausfalltage recht, bzw wenn es keine geben sollte, machen wir welche. Hätten wir nur eine Woche, würde ich nicht fahren.

Sonst allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Freude an diesem schönen Hobby in der schönen Natur am Wasser!


----------



## cocorell (16. Januar 2020)

Auch von mir noch, auch wenn verspätet, an alle LL-Fans eine frohes, gesundes neues Jahr!

Das mit dem persönlichen Mindestmaß, das Thema hatten wir hier ja bereits schon, finde ich eine tolle Sache. Auch ich/ wir haben die Mindesgröße für Dorsch persönlich angehoben. Zum Baglimit möchte ich nur noch sagen das es heute schon was heißt 5 maßige Dorsche zum Landgang zu überreden.
Anfang Mai geht es bei uns wieder los. Eine Woche Bukkemose, 6 Angler. Wenn wir da dann das Baglimit voll ausschöpfen können würde das 30 maßige Dorsche pro Tag bedeuten! Ob das umsetzbar ist mag ich bezweifeln. Sicherlich es gab bestimmt Jahre in denen das möglich war, aber die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei.
Allerdings konzentrieren wir uns nicht nur auf den Dorsch, sondern gehen auch auf Platte, Hornhecht und wenn alles gut läuft auch auf Makrele!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2020)

leider erst ab 23.5.


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2020)

bin dieses jahr auch wieder da. aber erst mitte oktober. boot fällt damit aus. von land aus etwas platte oder mefo. besuch am fopu ist auch geplant


----------



## cocorell (19. Januar 2020)

Unser LL- Termin ist vom 09.05.2020 - 16.05.2020 Bukkemose und die Quicksilver liegt in Bagenkoop.
Also, sollte einer von Euch zur gleichen Zeit vor Ort sein, einfach mal melden. Wenn Ihr möchtet.


----------



## cocorell (19. Januar 2020)

mathei schrieb:


> bin dieses jahr auch wieder da. aber erst mitte oktober. boot fällt damit aus. von land aus etwas platte oder mefo. besuch am fopu ist auch geplant



Warum fällt Boot dann aus? Werden im Oktober keine Boote mehr vermietet? Oder glaubst Du das das Wetter dann nicht mehr mitspielt?
Ich Frage deswegen weil ich selber noch nie im Oktober auf der Insel war.


----------



## Zanderman (19. Januar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Warum fällt Boot dann aus? Werden im Oktober keine Boote mehr vermietet? Oder glaubst Du das das Wetter dann nicht mehr mitspielt?
> Ich Frage deswegen weil ich selber noch nie im Oktober auf der Insel war.


Moinsen,
bis Ende Oktober sind bei Nikolaj normalerweise immer Boote zu bekommen. Wir selber haben schon im Oktober im T-Shirt vom Boot aus gefischt, aber genau so gut kann es Dir passieren das Du dir die Winterklamotten wünschst.


----------



## ole-brumm (19. Januar 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland Fahrer und Die es werden wollen,
> 
> Auch wenn die Resonanz in 2019 doch sehr zurück gegangen ist möchte ich den neuen Blog für 2020 eröffnen. Ich hoffe auf konstruktive, kuriose Beiträge und Tips. Wenn jemand meint stänkern zu müssen dann bitte via einer PN und nicht hier. Macht es einfach unter Euch persönlich aus.
> 
> ...


Toll geschrieben und es wäre sehr schön wenn es so kommt und sich alle daran halten. Von mir und meiner Familie auch nen verspätetes "Frohes Neues", dicke Fische und ganz besonders tolle Stunden (Sternstunden) auf Langeland.


----------



## ole-brumm (19. Januar 2020)

Wir haben ENDLICH gestern für drei Wochen vom 27.06 bis 18.07.2020 gebucht. Vielleicht dann nochmal eine Woche in den Herbstferien. Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere dann auch da.


----------



## ole-brumm (19. Januar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Warum fällt Boot dann aus? Werden im Oktober keine Boote mehr vermietet? Oder glaubst Du das das Wetter dann nicht mehr mitspielt?
> Ich Frage deswegen weil ich selber noch nie im Oktober auf der Insel war.


Mit dem Wetter kann man ja immer Glück oder halt nicht haben. Ich war bereits mehrfach im Winter da und selbst dann hätte ich mein Boot mit, man braucht nur definitiv etwas dickere Klamotten.


----------



## mathei (19. Januar 2020)

beim letzten mal waren alle boote ende oktober raus. ich sammle ja auch hier meine dorsche das jahr über. in die brandung schaffe ich es nicht so oft, von daher ist dieses angeln angesagt


----------



## cocorell (20. Januar 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> bis Ende Oktober sind bei Nikolaj normalerweise immer Boote zu bekommen. Wir selber haben schon im Oktober im T-Shirt vom Boot aus gefischt, aber genau so gut kann es Dir passieren das Du dir die Winterklamotten wünschst.





ole-brumm schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter kann man ja immer Glück oder halt nicht haben. Ich war bereits mehrfach im Winter da und selbst dann hätte ich mein Boot mit, man braucht nur definitiv etwas dickere Klamotten.




Eben, genau darum hatte ich ja gefragt. OK, auf das Wetter haben wir alle keinen EInfluss und Boote gibt es bis in Ende Oktober und in den November hinein zu mieten! Wir fahren ja Anfang Mai und da nehme ich selbstverständlich auch warme Klamotten mit. Den Floatinganzug für´s Boot, der hält schon mollig warm. Sollte das Wetter mal nicht für eine Ausfahrt mitspielen dann sind noch andere warme Klamotten für´s Brandungsangeln mit eingepackt!
Besser einen warmen Schlübber zuviel eingepackt als sich den Poppes abfrieren!


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Februar 2020)

Moin!

Ist ja im Moment noch rel. ruhig hier?
Ist hoffentlich der Jahreszeit geschuldet und nicht der Tatsache das sich die Langeland Fans irgendwo anders "verstecken".
Ich bin die Woche nach Ostern da und würde mich freuen wenn hier bis dahin wieder mehr los ist.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin,

Es geht langsam wieder los. Nikolaj (IBI) hat die ersten Boote im Wasser


----------



## Stulle (18. Februar 2020)

Ich komme erst im April wieder da hin.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2020)

Ich erst vom 25Jul - 15Aug aber die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die Schönste 
Mal schauen was hier bis dahin so gepostet wird.


----------



## cocorell (18. Februar 2020)

Bei mir sind es nur noch 80 Tage bis LL.
Ich denke das auch vorher hier schon die ersten Beiträge rein kommen.
Also, allen die vor Mai schon auf der Insel sind oder waren.....lasst mir ein paar Dorsche im Teich


----------



## wulliw (19. Februar 2020)

@ole-brumm . schade. wenn du auf Langeland ankommst sind wir gerade wieder auf dem Heimweg. Wir sind vom 13. bis 27. in Bagenkop


----------



## cocorell (20. Februar 2020)

Ist in der Zeit vom 09.05 - 16.05 jemand von Euch auf LL? Bagenkop oder direkt in Bukkemose?
Falls ja und Interesse für ein Treffen besteht einfach mal Bescheid geben!


----------



## netzfischer (25. Februar 2020)

Nach 6 Jahren werde ich 20020 mal wieder auf LL  in Bagenkop mein Glück versuchen
13.6.- 23.6. Haus in Bagenkop ist schon gebucht.Mit einen Boot zu mieten, für 2-3 Tage werde ich warscheinlich Spodsberg ins Auge fassen.Sind dort
nach meiner auffassung günstiger wie in Bagenkop. 3 Tage Angeln 2Tage bezahlen


----------



## der-solinger (13. März 2020)

Ätzend jetzt haben sie die Grenze dicht gemacht bis zum 13. April 
Ich hoffe nicht länger, am 26. wollte ich für eine Woche hoch. Alles schon gebucht Haus und Boot...


----------



## Stulle (14. März 2020)

der-solinger schrieb:


> Ätzend jetzt haben sie die Grenze dicht gemacht bis zum 13. April
> Ich hoffe nicht länger, am 26. wollte ich für eine Woche hoch. Alles schon gebucht Haus und Boot...



Geht mir auch so hoffentlich haben sich alle beruhigt bis dahin.


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. März 2020)

Ich wäre vom 04.04.-11.04. in Spodsbjerg gewesen. Als Kosten das Haus. Hatte bei dieser Buchung im Oktober bei Novasol zufällig sogar Rücktrittsversicherung abgeschlossen. Wobei ich ja kommen will und nicht darf.


----------



## cocorell (14. März 2020)

Ja, echt blöde für alle die jetzt in Kürze ihre LL Tour haben/ hätten!
Wollen wir alle hoffen das sich Lage recht bald beruhigt!
Wenn Anfang Mai, 09.05.2020, die Grenzen immer noch dicht sind so werde auch ich die A....Karte gezogen haben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2020)

Ich „Drücke alle Daumen“für Euch.


----------



## Zander70 (14. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich „Drücke alle Daumen“für Euch.


Ich auch. Wollte auch mit nem Kollegen für ne Woche runter in Mai, aber das wird jetzt wohl nichts. Eine Rücktrittsversicherung war bei einer spontanen Buchung im Februar bereits unabdingbar, da man ja nicht weiß was kommt.
Denke wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit LL bei mir und wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht weiß auch noch keiner 

*OFFTOPIC ON*
In den NL wo ich häufig unterwegs bin, sind die Grenzen auch wohl ab dem 16.03. dicht.
Goodbye EFC im Juni und Money.
*OFFTOPIC OFF*

Bleibt gesund.


----------



## cocorell (15. März 2020)

Habe heute Morgen von meinem Kumpel aus Juelsminde gehört das DK die Grenzen bis zum 13.04.2020 dicht macht bzw. dort kontrolliert!

Wollen wir alle hoffen das es auch dabei bleibt!


----------



## cocorell (15. März 2020)

Ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man doch die Kosten erstattet bekommt falls man, wegen den Grenzschließungen, seinen LL- Urlaub nicht wahrnehmen kann.
Denn wie will man einen Grenzübertritt realisieren wenn die dänischen Behörden einen nicht einreisen lassen?
Das wäre zumindest ein nachvollziehbares Argument welches man anbringen könnte!


----------



## SFVNOR (15. März 2020)

Moin Moin,
IBI/ Nikolaj hat sich der Sache angenommen und auf der Webseite/ Facebook veröffentlicht wie es mit den Buchungen und Erstattungen aussieht. 
VG und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2020)

Ziemlich großzügig finde ich, ich bin erst 2 wochen nach der hoffentlichen wieder öffnung der grenze dran. Mir wäre sogar das komplette ausfallen lieber als das dort oben die firmen eingehen.


----------



## zander67 (15. März 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man doch die Kosten erstattet bekommt falls man, wegen den Grenzschließungen, seinen LL- Urlaub nicht wahrnehmen kann.
> Denn wie will man einen Grenzübertritt realisieren wenn die dänischen Behörden einen nicht einreisen lassen?
> Das wäre zumindest ein nachvollziehbares Argument welches man anbringen könnte!



Ich wollte am 11.4.2020 anreisen, Ferienhaus über NOVASOL gebucht.
Nach den AGB (höhere Gewalt) wäre das Geld weggewesen, steht dort explizit so drin.
NOVASOL hat sich aber kulant gezeigt und nach einem entsprechenden Rundschreiben seitens NOVASOL 
konnte ich den Urlaub eine Woche nach hinten verschieben, ob die eine Woche reicht werden wir sehen.

VG


----------



## mirko.nbg (16. März 2020)

Nach 20 Jahren angeln im Frühjahr haben wir letztes Jahr zufällig mal den Spätsommer ins Auge gefasst und gebucht... Ich hoffe nur das der Monat Grenzschließung nicht verlängert wird. An der deutschen Ostsee wird die Angelstrecke ja auch weniger.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2020)

Ich zitter auch noch. Anreisetag wäre der 09.05 
Habe auch schon mit Nikolaj Kontakt aufgenommen. Sollte es so kommen, würde er aus Kulanzgründen einen unübertragbaren Hutschein erstellen,
Gültig für 2020. Mann müsste dann nur einen Ausweichtermin finden. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## sprogoe (19. März 2020)

Was willst´e aber mit ´nem "Hutschein"? Trägst Du Kopfbedeckung?


----------



## mirko.nbg (19. März 2020)

Ich melde schon bedenken für mein September Urlaub an. Nachdem es mehr Infizierte täglich werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Grenze demnächst auf macht.......


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2020)

mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Ich melde schon bedenken für mein September Urlaub an. Nachdem es mehr Infizierte täglich werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Grenze demnächst auf macht.......


Wenn es im September noch so läuft hast du eh ein anderes Problem als Urlaub zu machen

Vielleicht bis Juni Juli bis es weitgehend normal ist. China wird auch schon besser.


----------



## cocorell (20. März 2020)

Wollen wir alle das Beste hoffen! Mein Kumpel, in Dänemark, rief mich gestern an und meinte das jetzt auch das Militär eingesetzt werden soll.
Das sind die ersten Indikatoren für eine Ausgangsperre! Dänemark hat jetzt aktuell etwas über 1000 Infizierte und das bei ca. 6 Mio Einwohner!
Wenn man das auf die Bevölkerung von Deutschland hochrechnet ist Dänemark nicht viel besser dran als wir!
Selbst mein Kumpel hat Bedenken das er von seinem Heimatort Juelsminde nach LL fahren darf! Und wir haben ja erst für 09.05.2020 gebucht! 

Uns bleibt jetzt eh nichts anderes als abzuwarten und das Beste zu hoffen! Wichtig ist das wir alle gesund bleiben!


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. März 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Was willst´e aber mit ´nem "Hutschein"? Trägst Du Kopfbedeckung?



Ist nicht weg, so ein Hutschein


----------



## SFVNOR (20. März 2020)

Moin Moin LL-Gemeinde,
Auf Grund des so tollen Virus COVID-19 ist mein geplanter Urlaub gestrichen worden.
Ich hatte bei IBI/ Nikolaj das Haus Banken 1 / vom 25.07.2020 - 15.08.2020 gemietet + Boot/ Typ2 für die 2te Woche.
Das ist nur ein Tip für jene die noch ein Haus suchen.

Gruß und Petri für 2020,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (21. März 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin LL-Gemeinde,
> Auf Grund des so tollen Virus COVID-19 ist mein geplanter Urlaub gestrichen worden.
> Ich hatte bei IBI/ Nikolaj das Haus Banken 1 / vom 25.07.2020 - 15.08.2020 gemietet + Boot/ Typ2 für die 2te Woche.
> Das ist nur ein Tip für jene die noch ein Haus suchen.
> ...



Mensch, da hast Du ja voll die A- Karte gezogen!
Aber es gibt halt Momente die wichtiger als ein Urlaub sind! Dazu gehört ganz besonders der Arbeitsplatz!
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Du da nicht alleine in so einer Situation bist!
Auch denke ich, wenn sich die Coronasituation wieder ein bisschen beruhigt hat, alle Touristikanbieter auf LL sich über jeden Gast und Kunden freuen, evtl. werden da auch günstige Aktionspreise gemacht!


----------



## pawofischfinder (24. März 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich glaube, ihr habt die Situation falsch verstanden.
Ich möchte euch keine Angst machen, aber man spricht 
von einer Grenzsperrung bis zum Ende des Jahres.
Meinen schönen Dänemarkurlaub im April habe ich 
schon abgesagt, auch meinen Norwegenurlaub im Juni.
Ich wünsch euch viel Glück und alles Gute.

Pawo


----------



## SFVNOR (25. März 2020)

pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> ich glaube, ihr habt die Situation falsch verstanden.
> Ich möchte euch keine Angst machen, aber man spricht
> von einer Grenzsperrung bis zum Ende des Jahres.
> ...


Moin Pawo,
Woher hast Du denn die Information in Bezug auf die Grenzschließung ? Ich finde da keine Information im Netz.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## pawofischfinder (25. März 2020)

Ich habe einen Bekannten beim dänischen Zoll.
Aber es ist nur eine Vermutung bei den Zöllnern.
Sichere Angaben gibt es noch nicht, aber ich denke,
man muss sich Gedanken darüber machen.
Aber ich denke, bei Planung und Buchung eines Urlaubes
sollte man sich nicht darauf verlassen, aber darüber nachdenken.

Gruß

Pawo


----------



## SFVNOR (25. März 2020)

pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bekannten beim dänischen Zoll.
> Aber es ist nur eine Vermutung bei den Zöllnern.
> Sichere Angaben gibt es noch nicht, aber ich denke,
> man muss sich Gedanken darüber machen.
> ...


Ich denke dass man, wenn es nur Vermutungen sind solche Nachrichten nicht zu posten. Das ist zumindest meine persönliche Meinung.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (26. März 2020)

Moin LL Freunde,

seit gut 10 Tagen verfolge ich nun die Reisehinweise des Auswärtigen Amtes!
In dieser Teit gab es kaum Aktualisierungen!









						Dänemark: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise
					

Letzte Änderungen:Aktuelles – COVID-19,redaktionelle Änderungen




					www.auswaertiges-amt.de
				




Auf dieser Seite könnt Ihr Euch über Euer Reiseland informieren.
Mehr Aktuelles und auch seriöse Hinweise konnte ich nicht finden!


----------



## zander67 (26. März 2020)

Ich halte mich hier auf den neusten Stand:









						| Der Nordschleswiger
					






					www.nordschleswiger.dk
				




VG


----------



## Angelklinge (29. März 2020)

Wir haben LL vom 12. - 19.09.20 gebucht und ich bin optimistisch, dass wir fahren können, wo ich jetzt schon nicht in Norge sein kann.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## SFVNOR (29. März 2020)

Angelklinge schrieb:


> Wir haben LL vom 12. - 19.09.20 gebucht und ich bin optimistisch, dass wir fahren können, wo ich jetzt schon nicht in Norge sein kann.
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Moin Moin,
Man kann nur hoffen dass sich die Lage entspannt und es sich Möglichkeiten ergeben eine gebuchte Reise zu verlegen wie z.B. von IBI vorgeschlagen.
Die ganzen Kleinanbieter an den Straßen, Supermärkte, Tankstellen, Fischrestaurant SG220, Campingplätze und private Vermieter sind bestimmt gekniffen weil die Geschäfte ausbleiben und an die finanzielle Substanz gehen.
@Angelklinge
Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Bleibt gesund und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (30. März 2020)

Ich habe die Hoffnung auch nicht aufgegeben. Reisedatum wäre der 09.05 - 16.05 gewesen.
Bis dahin sind noch ein paar Wochen und wer weiß wieviel Druck die Wirtschaft auf die Politik ausübt! Denn diesen Faktor darf man nicht außer Acht lassen!
Von Grenzschließungen bis zum Jahresende hin habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, selbst meist Kumpel in Dänemark hat da keine Informationen!


----------



## zander67 (30. März 2020)

Konnte mein Ferienhaus bei NOVASOL jetzt noch mal auf April 2021 umbuchen.
Das verschafft erst mal etwas Ruhe.
Sollten Reisen 2020 noch möglich sein, kann ich immer noch kurzfristig buchen, am besten erst wenn man bereits hinter der Grenze ist.


----------



## MS aus G (30. März 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hoffnung auch nicht aufgegeben. Reisedatum wäre der 09.05 - 16.05 gewesen.
> Bis dahin sind noch ein paar Wochen und wer weiß wieviel Druck die Wirtschaft auf die Politik ausübt! Denn diesen Faktor darf man nicht außer Acht lassen!
> Von Grenzschließungen bis zum Jahresende hin habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, selbst meist Kumpel in Dänemark hat da keine Informationen!



Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich werden, das es irgendwann Lockerungen geben wird, sollte sich dann die Entwicklung aber wieder verschlechtern, wird es wieder Auflagen geben, in welcher Form oder ähnliches, das kann noch niemand vorhersagen!

Ich hoffe für alle, das die geplanten Reisen trotzdem stattfinden können, aber erstmal bleibt alle gesund!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Opticus (30. März 2020)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ich wollte am 11.4.2020 anreisen, Ferienhaus über NOVASOL gebucht.
> Nach den AGB (höhere Gewalt) wäre das Geld weggewesen, steht dort explizit so drin.
> NOVASOL hat sich aber kulant gezeigt und nach einem entsprechenden Rundschreiben seitens NOVASOL
> konnte ich den Urlaub eine Woche nach hinten verschieben, ob die eine Woche reicht werden wir sehen.
> ...


Ich wollte am 04.04.2020 anreisen. Ferienhaus auch bei Novasol gebucht.
Da ich immer mit Lastschrift bezahle, konnte ich die 2. Rate noch zurückbuchen.Den Rest sponsore ich Novasol.
Darauf hin habe ich eine Stornobestätigung vom Reisebüro bekommen und denke mal, da kommt jetzt nichts mehr.
Schade aber: das erste Mal Ostern ohne Langeland seit über 20 Jahren.
Dafür habe ich im Oktober noch mal die Chance ( mit Haus von Nikolaj) und hoffe für Alle, daß der Spuk bald Vorbei ist.
Gruß Opticus


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2020)

ich hab vom 25.4 gebucht bis jetzt noch nicht mal ne mail von Sonne und Strand ich hoffe die grenzen sind dann kurzfristig wieder offen, ich habs von hamburg ja nicht so weit. Trotzdem bin ich am daumen drücken.


----------



## zander67 (30. März 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> ich hab vom 25.4 gebucht bis jetzt noch nicht mal ne mail von Sonne und Strand ich hoffe die grenzen sind dann kurzfristig wieder offen, ich habs von hamburg ja nicht so weit. Trotzdem bin ich am daumen drücken.



_"Eine Maßnahme ist die Grenzschließung, aber es gibt keine Garantie, dass sie nach dem 13. April beendet wird, sagt Mette Frederiksen. „Natürlich sollten wir keine neuen Infektionen von außen einbringen“, sagt sie."_

Eine eventuelle Öffnung der Grenze scheint zumindest ein Thema zu sein.
Ich hoffe man arbeitet an praktikablen Lösungen damit man wieder, wenn auch mit den notwendigen Einschränkungen, reisen kann.









						Mette Frederiksen erwägt, Dänemark nach Ostern wieder zu eröffnen
					

Wenn sich die Dänen weiterhin vernünftig verhalten, um eine Ausbreitung des Coronavirus zu vermeiden, wird die Regierung Dänemark schrittweise öffnen.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk


----------



## cocorell (31. März 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> ich hab vom 25.4 gebucht bis jetzt noch nicht mal ne mail von Sonne und Strand ich hoffe die grenzen sind dann kurzfristig wieder offen, ich habs von hamburg ja nicht so weit. Trotzdem bin ich am daumen drücken.



Stulle, bis zu Deinem Reisedatum ist ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das kurz vor Reisetermin was an Information kommt.
Ich habe bei Novasol gebucht und auch noch nix gehört, allerdings warte ich auch noch ab wie sich das alles entwickelt und zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt werde ich dann auch aktiv werden!
Irgendeine Art der Kompensation müsste es aber allerdings geben, ich mag mir nicht vorstellen das jetzt alle Ferienhausanbieter ihre Kunden im Regen stehen lassen! Das gibt sehr schlechte Presse! Ob die sich das leisten können oder wollen?


----------



## Naish82 (31. März 2020)

Wir haben für dieses Jahr auch drei Urlaube in Dänemark gebucht. Einmal im Juni, einmal im Oktober und einmal im Dezember.
Selbst wenn die Grenze wieder aufgemacht wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie für den Tourismus wieder freigegeben wird. Gerade in den dänischen Tourismushochburgen wären sie ja schön doof wenn sie uns deutsche mit wesentlich höheren fallzahlen wieder ins Land lassen würden.


----------



## zander67 (31. März 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Novasol gebucht und auch noch nix gehört, allerdings warte ich auch noch ab wie sich das alles entwickelt und zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt werde ich dann auch aktiv werden!
> Irgendeine Art der Kompensation müsste es aber allerdings geben, ich mag mir nicht vorstellen das jetzt alle Ferienhausanbieter ihre Kunden im Regen stehen lassen! Das gibt sehr schlechte Presse! Ob die sich das leisten können oder wollen?



Novasol hat auf seiner Startseite umfangreiche Informationen zur Grenzschließung und den Umbuchungsmöglichkeiten..

Und hier noch eine Übersicht der restlicher Ferienhausanbieter.









						Corona Top-10 Fragen für die Einreise nach Dänemark
					

Die häufigsten Fragen zur Einreise nach Dänemark sowie weitere Infos für Ferienhaus-Urlauber.




					www.fejo.dk


----------



## zander67 (31. März 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Wir haben für dieses Jahr auch drei Urlaube in Dänemark gebucht. Einmal im Juni, einmal im Oktober und einmal im Dezember.
> Selbst wenn die Grenze wieder aufgemacht wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie für den Tourismus wieder freigegeben wird. Gerade in den dänischen Tourismushochburgen wären sie ja schön doof wenn sie uns deutsche mit wesentlich höheren fallzahlen wieder ins Land lassen würden.



Dänemark und Deutschland haben ungefähr die selben Fallzahlen auf 100000 Einwohner gesehen.


----------



## Naish82 (31. März 2020)

Naja, ich hoffe ja logischerweise auch, dass wir zumindest im Herbst und zu Weihnachten die Urlaube antreten können, aber ich habe da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## cocorell (31. März 2020)

zander67 schrieb:


> Novasol hat auf seiner Startseite umfangreiche Informationen zur Grenzschließung und den Umbuchungsmöglichkeiten..
> 
> Und hier noch eine Übersicht der restlicher Ferienhausanbieter.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!
Also hier macht Novasol, mit einer kostenlosen Umbuchung, für das gleiche Mietobjekt, bis zum 31.05.2021
ein gutes Angebot der Kompensation! Da dürfte doch keiner meckern.....oder? Ich mecker da bestimmt nicht!


----------



## cocorell (31. März 2020)

Nachtrag;

Jetzt, da ich weiß das ich kostenlos auf das gleiche Mietobjekt eine Umbuchung vornehmen kann kommt die Überlegung ob ich in 2021 mir evtl.2 Wochen LL am Stück gönne...


----------



## bic zip (31. März 2020)

Habe bei Westerland gebucht, da gibt es, falls die Beschränkung während des Anreisezeitraums weiterhin besteht, einen Gutschein bis 31.12.2022.

Bin jetzt in einem Zeitraum wo eine Stornierung meinerseits 50% (600€) kostet.
Die Restsumme die ich bis zum 14.04 noch zahlen muss beträgt 800€.
Zahle also die 800€ und hoffe darauf das es sich irgendwann soweit entspannt das man wieder Reisen darf.

Falls es bis zum 31.12.2022 nicht besser wird, hat man bestimmt andere Sorgen als in Urlaub zu fahren und ich pfeiffe dann gern auf die 1200€.


----------



## cocorell (4. April 2020)

So, ich habe gerade bei Novasol umgebucht für Mai 2021 und noch für eine Woche verlängert!


----------



## SFVNOR (4. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> So, ich habe gerade bei Novasol umgebucht für Mai 2021 und noch für eine Woche verlängert!



Moin Jörg,
Ich glaube dass es die beste Lösung ist die Du gewählt hast. Ich glaube kaum dass die Grenzen nach DK am 14Apr2020 wieder für den Tourismus geöffnet werden. Das ist aber natürlich nur eine Vermutung von mir.
Ich habe jedenfalls auch schon für 2021 (Jul/Aug) ein Haus und Boot bei IBI reserviert und die Bestätigung erhalten.
Natürlich wünsche ich Allen die für 2020 gebucht haben den Urlaub noch antreten zu können.
VG und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (5. April 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> Ich glaube dass es die beste Lösung ist die Du gewählt hast. Ich glaube kaum dass die Grenzen nach DK am 14Apr2020 wieder für den Tourismus geöffnet werden. Das ist aber natürlich nur eine Vermutung von mir.
> Ich habe jedenfalls auch schon für 2021 (Jul/Aug) ein Haus und Boot bei IBI reserviert und die Bestätigung erhalten.
> Natürlich wünsche ich Allen die für 2020 gebucht haben den Urlaub noch antreten zu können.
> ...




Moin Stefan,

ganz genau, denn etwas genaues kann ja aktuell niemand sagen wie und wann die Grenzen wieder aufgemacht werden. Keiner von uns hat da eine Glaskugel und kann in die Zukunft schauen! Auch wenn viele Leute zu mir sagen....hey Du planst aber sehr weit im Voraus...so war die Umbuchung für mich der gangbarste Weg.
In 2021 wäre ich eh wieder auf LL gewesen ...also warum sollte ich dann nicht gleich zwei Wochen am Stück dort verbringen, wenn ich eh schon für eine ganze Woche bezahlt habe? Das angenehmen an der ganzen Aktion ist das die zweite Woche jetzt gut 100€ günstiger als nur eine Woche kommt!
Nur mit der Bootmieterei wird es dann erheblich teurer ...aber jetzt habe ich ja ein ganzes Jahr Zeit um mir die nötigen Groschen dafür zurückzulegen.... 
Na klar, auch ich wünschen Allen das sie ihren LL- Urlaub irgendwie bekommen und ihrem Hobby nachgehen können!

VG

Jörg


----------



## cocorell (5. April 2020)

Auch wenn jetzt viele in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und ihren geplanten Urlaub stornieren oder auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt umbuchen müssen, den Fischbeständen wird es hoffentlich gut tun!
Auch diesen Blickwinkel sollte man betrachten.


----------



## SFVNOR (5. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Auch wenn jetzt viele in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und ihren geplanten Urlaub stornieren oder auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt umbuchen müssen, den Fischbeständen wird es hoffentlich gut tun!
> Auch diesen Blickwinkel sollte man betrachten.



Man kann nur hoffen dass die LL-Fahrer nicht zu lange warten um eventuell umzubuchen oder zu stornieren. Ich würde vorsichtig sein ob hier unter diesen Umständen eine eventuell abgeschlossene Reiserücktrittversicherung greift und die Kosten übernimmt. Versicherungen sind ja dafür bekannt sich zu wehren 
Mit den Fischbeständen gebe ich Dir recht aber man kann nur hoffen dass sich die Berufsfischer auch an die Quoten halten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. April 2020)

Info für die DK- Fahrer. Die Grenzschließung wurde bis einschließlich 10. Mai verlängert.









						Genåbning: Det sagde Mette Frederiksen
					

Her er planen!




					newsbreak.dk


----------



## cocorell (7. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Info für die DK- Fahrer. Die Grenzschließung wurde bis einschließlich 10. Mai verlängert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Info ist mir neu und bestätigt mich das ich mit meiner Umbuchung alles richtig gemacht habe, denn mein Reisetermin wäre der 09.05.2020 gewesen!


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2020)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass dieses Jahr kein starker Dorschjahrgang aufkommt, obwohl es natürlich schön wäre. Denn die anglerfeindlichen Populisten in diesem Land würden sofort feststellen woran das liegt.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2020)

Wir sind nun auch am schauen wie wir unseren Urlaub verlegt bekommen. Ebenfalls wäre der 09.05 Anreisedatum gewesen.
Versuchen jetzt erst mal den Herbst 2020. Der Gedanke mit den 2 Wochen in 2021 waberte bei uns auch schon. Aber die meisten
befürchten dann die Scheidungspapiere


----------



## SFVNOR (7. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir sind nun auch am schauen wie wir unseren Urlaub verlegt bekommen. Ebenfalls wäre der 09.05 Anreisedatum gewesen.
> Versuchen jetzt erst mal den Herbst 2020. Der Gedanke mit den 2 Wochen in 2021 waberte bei uns auch schon. Aber die meisten
> befürchten dann die Scheidungspapiere


Nun ja, die Letzten bestraft das Leben. Hat wirklich jemand geglaubt dass die Grenze zu DK am 14.04.2020 wieder öffnet ?  Die Dänen sind nicht so dämlich und holen sich die nächsten COVID-19 Patienten ins Land. Die Dänen regeln erst einmal das eigene bürgerliche Leben wie die Öffnung von Schulen, etc.  und dann wird geschaut wie der Tourismus wieder in die Gänge gebracht werden kann. Ich persönlich finde es verantwortungsvoll was die Regierung von DK macht auch wenn mein Urlaub ins Wasser gefallen ist aber das Glück hatte rechtzeitig stornieren zu können obwohl ich dann nach 29 Jahren das erste Mal LL aussetzen muss.  
Für 2021 ist schon reserviert. 
Man kann nur hoffen das die lokale Wirtschaft auf LL nicht zu sehr leidet und die Vermieter von Haus/ Booten, Supermärkten, Angelläden, Kleinanbieter nicht zu sehr leiden müssen aber das schrieb ich auch schon.
Petri, Stefan


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass dieses Jahr kein starker Dorschjahrgang aufkommt, obwohl es natürlich schön wäre. Denn die anglerfeindlichen Populisten in diesem Land würden sofort feststellen woran das liegt.....



Ich denke das wird die kommerzielle Fischerei vor uns merken und abschöpfen. 
Bei den Salmoniden könnte ich mir einen Einfluss vorstellen, die haben weniger Biomasse und die Fischer haben keine weltweiten Vertriebskanäle.


----------



## cocorell (8. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir sind nun auch am schauen wie wir unseren Urlaub verlegt bekommen. Ebenfalls wäre der 09.05 Anreisedatum gewesen.
> Versuchen jetzt erst mal den Herbst 2020. Der Gedanke mit den 2 Wochen in 2021 waberte bei uns auch schon. Aber die meisten
> befürchten dann die Scheidungspapiere




Dann nehm doch einfach Deine Frau mit.....mach ich auch so .....dann hat sich der Gang zum Scheidungsanwalt erledigt!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Dann nehm doch einfach Deine Frau mit.....mach ich auch so .....dann hat sich der Gang zum Scheidungsanwalt erledigt!




Wir sprechen aber von einem Männerurlaub, und das seit fast 30 Jahren. Da könnte das Mitführen eines weiblichen Wesens als
Blasphemie ausgelegt werden


----------



## arcidosso (8. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber von einem Männerurlaub, und das seit fast 30 Jahren. Da könnte das Mitführen eines weiblichen Wesens als
> Blasphemie ausgelegt werden




Richtig, Aalzheimer, 

wir sollten uns die fast letzten Gebiete, die uns mit den Wikingern verbinden, nicht auch noch wegnehmen lassen. Die fuhren auch mal, wenn ihnen das "Gesabbel " in ihren Dörfer zuviel wurde, mit ihren Schiffen zum Fischfang ( was auch immer ) für einige Monate raus. Wir haben uns ja jetzt schon auf zwei Wochen zurückdrängen lassen.  Das Schöne an damals ist, dass die Frauen, wenn ihre Männer zurückkamen , fröhlich winkend am Strand standen. 
Nun , auch das hat sich geändert. 
Ich bin zur Zeit allein zu Haus, deswegen konnte ich das schreiben.


----------



## cocorell (9. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber von einem Männerurlaub, und das seit fast 30 Jahren. Da könnte das Mitführen eines weiblichen Wesens als
> Blasphemie ausgelegt werden



Also bei einer klassischen Männertour kann die eigene Frau ein Störfaktor werden....das stimmt!
Mann will mit seinen Freunden angeln und Frau möchte eine Radtour machen. In solch einen Konflikt will kein Mann hineingezogen werden. Gott sei Dank angelt meine Frau auch und ist Seefest!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank angelt meine Frau auch und ist Seefest!



Das ist dann natürlich absolut von Vorteil und manchmal beneide ich die "Glücklichen" auch. Manchmal jedoch wieder nicht.
Ganz ehrlich, eine Woche saufen, rauchen, rülpsen, furzen  und nur bedingt waschen und aus Dosen und vom Grill ernähren hat so etwas animalisches, das ich nicht darauf verzichten möchte


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich absolut von Vorteil und manchmal beneide ich die "Glücklichen" auch. Manchmal jedoch wieder nicht.
> Ganz ehrlich, eine Woche saufen, rauchen, rülpsen, furzen  und nur bedingt waschen und aus Dosen und vom Grill ernähren hat so etwas animalisches, das ich nicht darauf verzichten möchte


Wieso weißt du, wie es hier bei mir im Homeoffice aussieht ?


----------



## SFVNOR (9. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich absolut von Vorteil und manchmal beneide ich die "Glücklichen" auch. Manchmal jedoch wieder nicht.
> Ganz ehrlich, eine Woche saufen, rauchen, rülpsen, furzen  und nur bedingt waschen und aus Dosen und vom Grill ernähren hat so etwas animalisches, das ich nicht darauf verzichten möchte



 Wir hatten 14 Jahre lang eine 1 wöchige Männertour auf LL (Ristinge Strand) um mal rauszukommen zum surfen, angeln, segeln oder einfach nur abhängen wie jeder es wollte. Es war eine schöne Gemeinschaft  Die Damen vom Grill auf den Campingplatz waren froh mal ohne den Patriarchen zu sein und haben sich der Prosecco Vernichtung verschrieben, geschludert, Teddybären gestopft, etc.pp.
Letztendlich ware aber Alle wieder froh sich wieder in die Arme schließen zu können. Da fehlte doch etwas


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. April 2020)

Ich könnte kotzen, wäre diese Woche in LL. Neuer Motor dran alles perfekt. Das Wetter ist auch geil. Jetzt sitz ich gerade da und habe die Hotline von Novasol dran. Bin Anrufer 53, hab mit 118 angefangen vor einer Stunde. Bleibt wohl nur umbuchen auf Mai 2020.


----------



## zander67 (9. April 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen, wäre diese Woche in LL. Neuer Motor dran alles perfekt. Das Wetter ist auch geil. Jetzt sitz ich gerade da und habe die Hotline von Novasol dran. Bin Anrufer 53, hab mit 118 angefangen vor einer Stunde. Bleibt wohl nur umbuchen auf Mai 2020.



Ich würde auf Mai 2021 umbuchen.
Wenn vorher was gehen sollte, dann lieber kurzfristig komplett neu buchen.


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. April 2020)

Lach natürlich war auch so geplant 2021


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. April 2020)

so nach 138 Minuten in der Warteschleife, konnte ich das gleiche Haus auf nächstes Jahr 22.05.-29.05.21 umbuchen.


----------



## cocorell (10. April 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> so nach 138 Minuten in der Warteschleife, konnte ich das gleiche Haus auf nächstes Jahr 22.05.-29.05.21 umbuchen.



Da hatte ich , vor gut einer Woche, richtig Glück gehabt als Nr. 48 in der *Warteschleife!*
Obwohl die Leitungen, bei Novasol, stark frequentiert waren ging alles recht zügig.
Ich wusste ja was ich wollte, da war dann nach zwei Minuten alles geklärt und zwei Minuten später hatte ich die Umbuchung, die Buchungsbestätigung für 2Wochen LL im Mai 2021 im E-Mail Posteingang! Also bisher bin ich mit Novasol sehr zufrieden!


----------



## cocorell (10. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich absolut von Vorteil und manchmal beneide ich die "Glücklichen" auch. Manchmal jedoch wieder nicht.
> Ganz ehrlich, eine Woche saufen, rauchen, rülpsen, furzen  und nur bedingt waschen und aus Dosen und vom Grill ernähren hat so etwas animalisches, das ich nicht darauf verzichten möchte



So eine Herrenrunde durfte ich vor Jahren bei meiner ersten LL - Tour erleben.
Ich hatte dann meine Mitbewohner gebeten mal die Klobürste nicht nur zum Zähneputzen zu gebrauchen.
Auch bat ich,  trotz Männerhaushalt, ein zivilisiertes Benehmen an den Tag zu legen. Meine Bitten wurde erhört.
Männer müssen sich ja nicht wie Schweine benehmen, wenn Mann unter seinesgleichen ist!
Was jetzt nicht heißen soll das der Ton, untereinander, dem eines Mädcheninternats gleichen muss.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> So eine Herrenrunde durfte ich vor Jahren bei meiner ersten LL - Tour erleben.
> Ich hatte dann meine Mitbewohner gebeten mal die Klobürste nicht nur zum Zähneputzen zu gebrauchen.
> Auch bat ich,  trotz Männerhaushalt, ein zivilisiertes Benehmen an den Tag zu legen. Meine Bitten wurde erhört.
> Männer müssen sich ja nicht wie Schweine benehmen, wenn Mann unter seinesgleichen ist!
> Was jetzt nicht heißen soll das der Ton, untereinander, dem eines Mädcheninternats gleichen muss.



Wir hatten auch mal so eine Wildsau mit an Bord der gerne mal in die Runde wollte. Er war unbelehrbar sich zumindest annährend an die Regeln zu halten. Er war dann aber für das nächste Jahr schon wieder raus. 
Wir, 5 Leute waren immer strukturiert und unser Koch brauchte nicht abwaschen und die Küche säubern aber aus der täglichen Rolle der ATA-Fee kam Er auch nicht raus  Ansonsten hatten wir immer viel Spaß und jeder ist auf seine Kosten gekommen. Im Brausebrand haben wir sogar versucht aus Gummibärchen am offenen Kamin Kondome zu basteln  Hat nicht geklappt aber es war lustig Am nächsten Morgen musste ich Brötchen am Campingplatz (Ristinge) holen. Natürlich zu Fuß wegen des Restalkoholgehalts und der 1 KM kam mir vor wie mindestens 10 KM 
Ich erinnere mich gerne an die 14 Jahre die wir 5 verbracht hatten.


----------



## cocorell (11. April 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch mal so eine Wildsau mit an Bord der gerne mal in die Runde wollte. Er war unbelehrbar sich zumindest annährend an die Regeln zu halten. Er war dann aber für das nächste Jahr schon wieder raus.
> Wir, 5 Leute waren immer strukturiert und unser Koch brauchte nicht abwaschen und die Küche säubern aber aus der täglichen Rolle der ATA-Fee kam Er auch nicht raus  Ansonsten hatten wir immer viel Spaß und jeder ist auf seine Kosten gekommen. Im Brausebrand haben wir sogar versucht aus Gummibärchen am offenen Kamin Kondome zu basteln  Hat nicht geklappt aber es war lustig Am nächsten Morgen musste ich Brötchen am Campingplatz (Ristinge) holen. Natürlich zu Fuß wegen des Restalkoholgehalts und der 1 KM kam mir vor wie mindestens 10 KM
> Ich erinnere mich gerne an die 14 Jahre die wir 5 verbracht hatten.



So ist das mit den Herrenrunden. Manche Teilnehmer fahren da nur zweimal mit, dass Erste und dann auch gleich das Letzte mal...


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2020)

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Osterfest, aber vor allem Gesundheit!!!

Ich hoffe doch sehr, das der ein oder andere, mich eingeschlossen, dieses Jahr noch auf unsere schöne Insel kann!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## cocorell (13. April 2020)

Moin in LL- Runde.
Gestern habe ich mit meinem Kumpel ( Freund ) in Dänemark telefoniert. Mein Freund hat einen guten Draht zu Torben Hansen.
In der Haus als auch Bootvermietung sieht es zappendüster aus. Aktuell kommen nur wenige Dänen oder die in Dänemark lebenden Ausländer auf die Insel. Tote Hose wäre da echt noch geprahlt. Wünschen wir allen, die auf der Insel auf Touristen angewiesen sind, genug Stand- und Durchhaltevermögen diese Zeit mehr oder weniger unbeschadet zu überstehen. Einige dürften dabei wohl doch auf der Strecke bleiben und müssen ihr Gewerbe aufgeben!
Nicht desto trotz freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die 2 Wochen LL im Mai 2021!


----------



## SFVNOR (13. April 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin in LL- Runde.
> Gestern habe ich mit meinem Kumpel ( Freund ) in Dänemark telefoniert. Mein Freund hat einen guten Draht zu Torben Hansen.
> In der Haus als auch Bootvermietung sieht es zappendüster aus. Aktuell kommen nur wenige Dänen oder die in Dänemark lebenden Ausländer auf die Insel. Tote Hose wäre da echt noch geprahlt. Wünschen wir allen, die auf der Insel auf Touristen angewiesen sind, genug Stand- und Durchhaltevermögen diese Zeit mehr oder weniger unbeschadet zu überstehen. Einige dürften dabei wohl doch auf der Strecke bleiben und müssen ihr Gewerbe aufgeben!
> Nicht desto trotz freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die 2 Wochen LL im Mai 2021!



Moin Jörg,
Das trifft genau den Punkt den ich schon einmal angemerkt habe. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Ferienhausvermieter/ Bootsvermieter sondern auch um den Rattenschwanz danach/ dahinter. Die Reinigungskräfte der Ferienhäuser haben keine Arbeit die Saisonabhängig sind, Campingplätze liegen braach, Imbissbuden bleiben geschlossen, den Häfen fehlen die Liegegebühren, keine Einahmen vom LL-Festival, etc.pp. Ich kann nur hoffen das Alle überleben werden.
Ich habe jedenfalls für 2021 fix gebucht.
VG und schöne Ostern,
Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2020)

Ja das ist wirklich eine schwierige Zeit. Haben in den letzten Jahren aufgrund der rückläufigen Buchungen eh alle schon geblutet und sind teilweise auf der Strecke geblieben (Haus und Boot). Wollen wir Mal das Beste hoffen. Unser Männergruppe, übrigens von Beginn an zu zusammen und sehr organisiert und trotzdem den Männerurlaub Genießend, hofft auf einen Ersatztermin im September 20. Wenn nicht, dann werden wir auch direkt für 2021 buchen. Ich warte noch auf Antwort von Novasol. Habe das per Mail gemacht


----------



## ralle88 (13. April 2020)

Jedes Jahr um diese Zeit auf Langeland für eine Woche und das seit 15 Jahren, da fehlt schon was in diesem Jahr. Selbst wenn der Wind diese Woche sowieso nur wenig Angeln zulassen würde, Urlaub ist was anderes als zu Hause sein unter den gegenwärtigen Umständen. Optimistisch haben wir dank der kulanten Regelungen der Fähren und insbesondere von Nikolaj vom IBI-Bootsverleih alles umgebucht in den Juli, wohlgemerkt 2020. Wenn über den gesamten Sommer nichts geht, wird es bestimmt dramatisch für die Anbieter und alle, die dort zum Diensleistungssektor gehören, so wie von Stefan schon weiter oben geschrieben. Ein Plan für mich persönlich wäre dann noch der Oktober diesen Jahres. Spätestens das sollte dann aber klappen.

Bleibt gesund,

Ralph


----------



## cocorell (14. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich eine schwierige Zeit. Haben in den letzten Jahren aufgrund der rückläufigen Buchungen eh alle schon geblutet und sind teilweise auf der Strecke geblieben (Haus und Boot). Wollen wir Mal das Beste hoffen. Unser Männergruppe, übrigens von Beginn an zu zusammen und sehr organisiert und trotzdem den Männerurlaub Genießend, hofft auf einen Ersatztermin im September 20. Wenn nicht, dann werden wir auch direkt für 2021 buchen. Ich warte noch auf Antwort von Novasol. Habe das per Mail gemacht




Moin Aalzheimer, 

ganz ehrlich, ich würde es doch eher telefonisch bei Novasol versuchen! Klar, Du musst da Zeit in der Warteschleife investieren aber wenn Du dann dran bist ist das ganze Thema innerhalb von 2 Minuten erledigt und 2 Minuten später hast Du, von Novasol, Deine Bestätigungs- Mail.
Ich selber war auch lange in der Warteschleife, aber rückblickend hat sich die Wartezeit gelohnt und alles ist in trockenen Tüchern.
Dies nur als Empfehlung, von meiner Seite, durch meine Erfahrungen mit der Umbuchung bei Novasol.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. April 2020)

Danke Dir Cocorell für den Tipp. Hatte aber dann doch am Dienstag schon eine Antwort im Postfach. Unkomplizierte Umbuchung 
sowohl bei Novasol als auch bei Nikolaj, auch wenn wir leider nicht mit voller Stärke fahren können. Nächster Versuch wird am 22.8.2020
gestartet. Mal schauen ob wir dann dürfen. Buchung fürs nächste Jahr kommt sowieso.


----------



## cocorell (18. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Danke Dir Cocorell für den Tipp. Hatte aber dann doch am Dienstag schon eine Antwort im Postfach. Unkomplizierte Umbuchung
> sowohl bei Novasol als auch bei Nikolaj, auch wenn wir leider nicht mit voller Stärke fahren können. Nächster Versuch wird am 22.8.2020
> gestartet. Mal schauen ob wir dann dürfen. Buchung fürs nächste Jahr kommt sowieso.



@Aalzheimer,

ich hatten Deinen Beitrag zwar schon geliked aber ich schreibe doch noch ein paar Zeilen dazu!
Mit Novasol habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen. So war es auch mit den Umbuchungen. Meine Gesprächspartnerin, am Telefon war, trotz des hohen Aufkommen an Anrufer, nett, freundlich und kompetent.
In knapp zwei Minuten war alles geklärt, die Bestätigung kam schnell per E-Mail. Alles Bestens!
Ich kann Novasol ohne Vorbehalte weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Mai 2020)

Jetzt schließt zum Ende Mai auch noch der Dagli in Spodsbjerg! Dann musst du nach Rudkoeping für Brötchen holen.... Auch mal schnell ein Salat holen, vorbei.
Ist wirklich ein Jammer!
Mal sehen wie das weitergeht.....


----------



## Trophy2002 (1. Mai 2020)

Das blöde ist auch, dass durch die Schließung des Supermarkt auch sicher die Schließung der Tankstelle betroffen ist. Schließt der Supermarkt für immer oder nur jetzt durch Corona für bestimmte Zeit?


----------



## Trophy2002 (1. Mai 2020)

So jetzt steht meine ALINE in der Halle und wartet, endlich mit dem neuen Motor zu starten. Bin mal gespannt, wann und wo das dieses Jahr passiert.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Das blöde ist auch, dass durch die Schließung des Supermarkt auch sicher die Schließung der Tankstelle betroffen ist. Schließt der Supermarkt für immer oder nur jetzt durch Corona für bestimmte Zeit?



Die Tanke soll offen bleiben die ist ja relativ unabhängig von dem Geschäft.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Mai 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Das blöde ist auch, dass durch die Schließung des Supermarkt auch sicher die Schließung der Tankstelle betroffen ist. Schließt der Supermarkt für immer oder nur jetzt durch Corona für bestimmte Zeit?



Moin Moin,
Ich habe mal bei IBI (Nikolaj) nachgefragt. Vielleicht weiß ich nachher mehr darüber.


----------



## Multe (2. Mai 2020)

es war  - *NIE* - im Gespräch das die Tankstelle schließt....*.DAGLI BRUGSEN* macht dicht - auch nicht wegen *CORONA* - sondern weil er die letzten Jahre nur MINUS macht.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Mai 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> es war  - *NIE* - im Gespräch das die Tankstelle schließt....*.DAGLI BRUGSEN* macht dicht - auch nicht wegen *CORONA* - sondern weil er die letzten Jahre nur MINUS macht.



Moin Multe und LL-Gemeinde,
Das hat Nikolaj gerade auch so bestätigt. 
Petri und bleibt gesund,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Mai 2020)

Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Jetzt schließt zum Ende Mai auch noch der Dagli in Spodsbjerg! Dann musst du nach Rudkoeping für Brötchen holen.... Auch mal schnell ein Salat holen, vorbei.
> Ist wirklich ein Jammer!
> Mal sehen wie das weitergeht.....



Nun ja, schade das der Laden dicht macht aber da gab es in den letzten Jahren auch nur die aufgebackenen Brötchen und das Brot und der Kuchen war ja auch nicht wirklich lecker. Halt Waren wie auf einer Tanke in DE.
Ich fahre dann lieber gerne nach Humble zum Bäcker (hat so glaube ich am MO dicht) und hole dort Brötchen (kann man super einfrieren), leckeres Brot in zig Variationen und Kuchen in allen Variationen. Alles frisch gemacht so meine ich zumindest. Wenn etwas fehlt dann zum Dagli Brugsen (wenn er überlebt)  in Humble (rechts abbiegen in Richtung Ristinge) und vielleicht etwas auf Vorrat kaufen. 
Ansonsten bleibt nur noch der Super Brugsen in Rudköping oder der Dagli Brugsen in Bagenkop. Weiter im Norden der Insel kenne ich mich nicht so aus was den Einkauf betrifft.


----------



## Zanderman (3. Mai 2020)

Schade für uns und die Angestellten. Wir sind aber in der Regel mobil vor Ort und können uns mit einem Besuch in Rudköbing oder wo auch immer behelfen... für die über das Wasser anreisenden Gäste sicher nicht so einfach zu lösen....


----------



## ralle88 (3. Mai 2020)

Richtung Norden gibt es auch einen Dagli Brugsen, und zwar in Tullebolle. Das sind von Spodsbjerg aus keine zehn Kilometer. Und schräg über die Straße an diesem Supermarkt gibt es einen Bäcker mit super Angebot an Brot, Brötchen und Kuchen.
Bleibt gesund,

Ralph


----------



## cocorell (4. Mai 2020)

Andere Länder andere Möglichkeiten, auch zum shoppen!
Ohne Zweifel ist es schade das auf LL der eine oder auch andere sein Geschäft aufgibt. Die Gründe oder Motivationen sind ja unterschiedlich.
Nur darf man nicht vergessen das viele, die auf LL ihren Urlaub oder ihre Angeltour verbringen, Selbstversorger sind und viele ihre Nahrungsmittel und Getränke von Zuhause mitbringen! Selbst mein deutscher Freund, der in Dänemark lebt und arbeitet, macht das, er sagt mir immer das auch für die Dänen die Preise auf LL ziemlich gesalzen sind.
Für jeden LL-Fahrer, LL ist ja nun wirklich nicht soooo groß, dürfte es dann doch mehr oder weniger egal sein für seine frischen Brötchen ein paar Km zu fahren.
Die meisten LL- Fahrer kennen sich doch auch auf der Insel aus und wissen zu welchem Supermarkt, Bäcker sie ausweichen können!

In 14 Tagen weiß ich mehr über die Situation auf LL, mein Freund fährt am 09.05.2020, wie geplant, für eine Woche auf die Insel. Mein Freund darf sich ja innerhalb Dänemarks frei bewegen. Ich bin mal auf seine Eindrücke und Berichte gespannt was sich z.Z. auf der Insel tut oder auch nicht tut!
Mir blutet das Herz und ich bin ziemlich angefressen das ich nicht, wie geplant, mitfahren kann!


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2020)

Kiste Bier .....*100 DKK*
2l Coca Cola .....*10 DKK*
da schlepp ich doch keine Getränke mit nach Langeland

3 Schweinefilet.....1500 - 1800gr........*100 DKK*
1800 - 2000 gr Hamburgerryg...Kassler........*99 DKK*
4-5 kg Flæskesteg....ganzer Schweinerücken mit Schwarte....*179 DKK das sind aktuelle Angebotspreise der Supermärkte diese Woche

"gesalzene Preise auf Langeland ????????*......wo bitte findest du solche Preise in Deutschland.
Sicher sind einige Sachen etwas teurer ...aber dafür bin ich auch in Urlaub...wir schleppen nichts mit nach Langeland.


----------



## cocorell (4. Mai 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> Kiste Bier .....*100 DKK*
> 2l Coca Cola .....*10 DKK*
> da schlepp ich doch keine Getränke mit nach Langeland
> 
> ...


Jeder macht es halt so wie ein Jeder es für richtig hält! 
Ich weiß von sehr vielen Leuten die ihre Sachen aus D mit auf die Insel bringen!
Selbst für meinen Freund bringe ich Lebensmittel und Alkohol ( Bier und Jägermeister)  aus Deutschland mit!
Trotzdem machen auch alle anderen und sogar Wir dort Urlaub!


----------



## Trophy2002 (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich das früher aus Bayern auch alles mit angeschleppt. Mittlerweile trinke ich mein Kronenbourg in LL  und in Kroatien Karlovacko. 
Schnaps und essen ok , weil ich lieber fischen gehe und vorher für meine Mannen festlege was so die Woche gegessen wird.
Ich hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht, jedes Jahr aufzuschreibenwas gegessen und getrunken wird. Da tu ich mir jetzt relativ leicht zu planen. Meine Kumpel sagen, du organisierst unddas mache ich dann auch für 5 Personen.


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Mai 2020)

Umso schöner wenn sowas dann auch Wertgeschätzt wird und nicht, wie in meinem Fall als völlige Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen wird. Mit einer der Gründe warum ich dieses Jahr alleine fahre


----------



## cocorell (5. Mai 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich das früher aus Bayern auch alles mit angeschleppt. Mittlerweile trinke ich mein Kronenbourg in LL  und in Kroatien Karlovacko.
> Schnaps und essen ok , weil ich lieber fischen gehe und vorher für meine Mannen festlege was so die Woche gegessen wird.
> Ich hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht, jedes Jahr aufzuschreibenwas gegessen und getrunken wird. Da tu ich mir jetzt relativ leicht zu planen. Meine Kumpel sagen, du organisierst unddas mache ich dann auch für 5 Personen.






MikeHawk schrieb:


> Umso schöner wenn sowas dann auch Wertgeschätzt wird und nicht, wie in meinem Fall als völlige Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen wird. Mit einer der Gründe warum ich dieses Jahr alleine fahre



Deine Konsequenz kann ich vôllig nachvollziehen. Wer alles als selbstverständlich ansieht, dann ggf. auch noch meckert oder sich vor den Gemeinschaftskosten wie z.B. Nebenkosten für das Ferienhaus oder Sprit für das Auto oder auch Boot drücken möchte fährt dann auch nur einmal mit. Solche Kollegen, Bekannten, Freunde braucht keiner. Alles schon da gewesen!
Auch wenn wohl einige solch negativ Erfahrungen machen mussten sind Gott sei Dank die meisten korrekt und wissen wieviel Arbeit so eine Reisevorbereitung ist und was das auch alles an Kosten mit sich bringt und wissen den persönlichen Einsatz zu schätzen!


----------



## Zander_Ulli (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin nehmen wir für nen Angelurlaub auf LL auch einiges an Lebensmitteln mit.
Das kommt aber eher daher, dass wir keine Lust haben haben jeden Tag einzukaufen und zu überlegen
was es zu essen gibt. Das sieht dann bei einem Familienurlaub in DK schon anderst aus. Da werden dann
die Fischläden und Bäckereien geplündert  Da kommt man einfach nicht dran vorbei.

Ansonsten finde ich einen Angelurlaub auf LL eigentlich ziehmlich günstig. Wenn man im Frühjahr/Herbst geht
haben die Ferienhäuser ein Super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und im Vergleich was ich sonst so an Mietpreisen
gesehen habe sind die Boote auf LL nicht teuer. Alleine wenn man sich mal die Preise für 4Stunden 
hier am Bodensee anschaut 
Von daher hoffe ich einfach dass die Mädels und Jungs auf LL durchhalten bis die Zeiten wieder besser werden 
Hab gelesen, dass ab 15. Mai die Grenze zu DK wohl schrittweise wieder geöffnet werden soll:
https://www.rtl.de/cms/guenther-grenze-zu-daenemark-oeffnet-ab-15-mai-schrittweise-4535508.html


----------



## cocorell (6. Mai 2020)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin nehmen wir für nen Angelurlaub auf LL auch einiges an Lebensmitteln mit.
> Das kommt aber eher daher, dass wir keine Lust haben haben jeden Tag einzukaufen und zu überlegen
> was es zu essen gibt. Das sieht dann bei einem Familienurlaub in DK schon anderst aus. Da werden dann
> die Fischläden und Bäckereien geplündert  Da kommt man einfach nicht dran vorbei.
> ...



Das in der Nebensaison ein LL - Urlaub nicht teuer ist da gebe in Dir völlig Recht!
Eine Woche, mit Anreise,  Lebensmittel, Haus und Boot incl. der Nebenkosten, kosten unserer Truppe, 4 Personen, rund 1300€!
Da kann man doch nicht meckern, oder!?


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Mai 2020)

Absolut.

Ich muss auch immer schmunzeln wenn ich höre Schweden wäre so teuer....dieses jahr werde ich fü*r 2 wochen* 1500 € Zahlen all in.


----------



## cocorell (6. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Absolut.
> 
> Ich muss auch immer schmunzeln wenn ich höre Schweden wäre so teuer....dieses jahr werde ich fü*r 2 wochen* 1500 € Zahlen all in.



Nicht schlecht...14 Tage für 1500€ in Schweden! Mich würde, neben LL  auch mal eine Angeltour in Norwegen interessieren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2020)

Wir nehmen auch das Meiste eigentlich immer mit auf die Insel. Kaufen dort nur wenn was vergessen wurde oder wir Spezialitäten haben wollen.
Das hat aber ehrlich gesagt weniger damit zu tun, dass die Preise dort eklatant höher wären als bei uns, sondern mehr, dass wir unsere Urlaubswoche nicht danach planen wollen, ob wir noch Einkaufen müssen, oder ob etwas fehlt. Haben jedes Jahr einen festgesetzten Speiseplan, und dafür haben wir eigentlich auch alles mit. Wir sind immer ein wenig gestresst, wenn man Abend darauf achten muss, dass man noch in den Laden kommt. Gerade weil wir mit unserer Truppe nicht immer der "frühe Vogel" sind. Das liegt recht häufig an den spät abendlichen Konsum von Flüssigkeiten, die den körperlichen Zustand am nächsten Tag nicht unbedingt verbessern

Bier haben wir Jahrelang in Langeland gekauft, meist vorbestellt beim Vermieter und an der Hütte geparkt. Seit Jahren nehmen wir das Dosen-Angebot aus Holland wahr. Somit spart man sich die Scherben im Boot, wenn beim Wellengang mal was durcheinander gerüttelt wird. Und Abends kann man die Dosen schön in den dafür vorgesehenen Sammelbehälter im Hafen werfen.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (6. Mai 2020)

Getränkeunfälle soll's auf LL ab- und zu mal geben 
Besonders nach Schlechtwetter- Hüttentagen


----------



## Trophy2002 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich habe immer den Vorteil, dass ich im Sommer in Kroatien immer mindestens 6-8 Liter Schnaps bekomme, den ich daheim meist nicht trinke. In LL geht er dann gut weg


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,
Zur Info 
Gruß,
Stefan

QUOTE
*Die dänische Regierung hat sich auf eine zweite Phase der Lockerung geeinigt. An der Grenzschließung soll sich bis 1. Juni nichts ändern.* 

 

           Exklusiv für
           shz+ Nutzer        





– Quelle: https://www.shz.de/28262132 ©2020


----------



## cocorell (8. Mai 2020)

Man bis zum 1 Juni.........das ist echt hart.....Mir blutet das Herz denn ich wäre morgen, gemäß Planung, auf Langeland eingetroffen, hätte das Häuschen in Bukkemose bezogen und die Schlüssel für die Quicksilver bekommen.
Aber Corona hat da anders für mich entschieden..........echt Mist ......


----------



## Angelklinge (8. Mai 2020)

Wir haben zum Glück noch ein bisschen Zeit, fahren erst im September. Diskutiert wird aber jetzt schon ob es wohl was wird, bei 12 Mann die wir aktuell sind gibt es auch genug Meinungen.
Wir nehmen im Regelfall auch das meiste mit, da wir eigentlich nur zum angeln los fahren, wobei es egal ist ob wir nach LL oder Norwegen fahren. Wäre ja auch schlimm, mit einer Truppe womit man nur alle zwei Jahre fährt wertvolle Angelzeit im Supermarkt zu verbringen ;-).


----------



## cocorell (11. Mai 2020)

Moin, Moin LL-Fans,

gestern Nachmittag erhielt ich eine kurzen Lagebericht über LL!
Mein Freund, der mit Familie ja in Dänemark lebt, ist z.Z. auf LL und meint es sei eine gespenstige Stimmung auf der Insel.
Thorben Hansen hat seinen Angelladen i.M. nicht geöffnet und schaut nur Morgens mal kurz rein oder kommt vorbei wenn ein Kunde ihn anruft.
Sonst würde sich ein Öffnen des Ladens nicht lohnen! Auch ist das Vermietungsgeschäft fast völlig eingebrochen! Aber das sind ja keine Neuigkeiten sondern spiegelt nur die Situation dar dir ich anhand von Informationen aus erster Hand hier weitergebe. Ähnlich dürfte es wohl auch bei allen anderen Anbietern aussehen.
Die Ferienhaussiedlung Bukkemose ist so gut ausgestorben. Wenn ein Häuschen belegt ist dann sind es meistens nur die Besitzer die sich jetzt ein paar Tage auf LL aufhalten! Mein Freund erzählte mir das gestern nur 2 Boote auf dem Wasser zu waren, eins von diesen Booten war er selbst.
Aber es gab auch etwas positives zu berichten. Drei "gute" Dorsche konnte mein Freund gestern noch verhaften!
Die Dänen und gerade die Tourismusindistrie sind mit den Maßnahmen ihrer Regierung mehr als unzufrieden! Auch in Dänemark kippt so langsam die Stimmung!
Da aktuell in Deutschland die Infektionszahlen wieder ansteigen dürfen wir uns wohl noch auf längere Grenzschließungen gefasst machen!


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte geplant vielleicht noch Mitte/ Ende Oktober für 1 Woche nach LL/ Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Das Thema ist nun auch durch wegen der Kurzabeit ab dem 01Jun2020 wo der Jahresurlaub und die postitiven Zeitkonten eingesetzt werden sollen um die Gehaltseinbußen zu kompensieren und die Kosten für die Arbeitsagentur (Kurzarbeitergeld) zu minimieren. 
Nun ja, was solls, ich glaube das Familien mit Kindern, die Angelgruppen mehr gebeutelt sind und in 2021 wird Alles besser. Meine Buchung steht jedenfalls schon.
Ich drücke Allen die Daumen den geplanten Urlaub noch antreten zu können.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hab gehofft Oktober oder September hoch fahren zu dürfen, das hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2020)

. Wir wären ja auch diese Woche da. Aber was will man machen, Haben vorerst umgebucht auf Ende August. Wenn es dann wieder nichts wird, fällt LL 2020
wohl aus. Ist natürlich ein herber Verlust für den jährlichen Höhepunkt Kalender. aber man(n) wird es überstehen müssen. Und die Hoffnung ist die, die bekanntlich zuletzt stirbt.


----------



## cocorell (12. Mai 2020)

Mit September, eine Woche LL, bin ich auch noch am liebäugeln. Je nach Situation werde ich dann aber kurzfristig buchen, frühestens Mitte August. Ich denke das man dann doch noch ein Häuschen und ein Boot bekommt!
Ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich beneide keinen von Euch, die die noch voll im Berufsleben stehen, denn Ihr habt ja ganz andere Sorgen als ein Rentner.


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Mit September, eine Woche LL, bin ich auch noch am liebäugeln. Je nach Situation werde ich dann aber kurzfristig buchen, frühestens Mitte August. Ich denke das man dann doch noch ein Häuschen und ein Boot bekommt!
> Ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich beneide keinen von Euch, die die noch voll im Berufsleben stehen, denn Ihr habt ja ganz andere Sorgen als ein Rentner.



Ich hab Recht flexibel Urlaub da es immer schlecht ist wenn ich Weg bin. 

Das Jahres Highlights waren allerdings die 6 Wochenen von Ende Dezember bis Februar mit einem Monat in Vietnam. 

Langeland richtig zu angeln ist allerdings auch schon über 2 Jahre her da fehlt mir schon etwas, das ist aber nichts im Vergleich mit Leuten die ihren Jahresurlaub jetzt beginnen würden.


----------



## Angelklinge (13. Mai 2020)

Aktuell wird ja scheinbar wieder über Grenzöffnungen diskutiert, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. Sonst bleibt wohl erstmal nur hoffen, vorallem, dass alle diese Zeit gut überstehen.


----------



## mirko.nbg (15. Mai 2020)

So, Langeland Haus gekündigt. Wegen der Gefahr nicht angeln zu können werden wir ende August, nach 10 Jahren, wieder von Fehmarn aus angeln.


----------



## cocorell (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Langelandfans,

wenn man in Bukkemose zur Slippstelle die Strasse runterfährt liegt doch, rechts, als letztes Haus dieses größere Ferienhaus mit rotem Anstrich. Früher wurde dieses Haus von Haus & Boot vermietet. Weiß einer von Euch wer dieses Haus jetzt, zur Vermietung, anbietet? Im Netz finde ich leider nichts mehr über dieses Haus!

Dänemark will ja ab dem 01.06.2020 die Grenzen wieder öffnen......jetzt können die Überlegungen für eine Woche LL, im September, konkretisiert werden. In Bukkemose sind schon etliche Häuser im September belegt.


----------



## SFVNOR (25. Mai 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin Langelandfans,
> 
> wenn man in Bukkemose zur Slippstelle die Strasse runterfährt liegt doch, rechts, als letztes Haus dieses größere Ferienhaus mit rotem Anstrich. Früher wurde dieses Haus von Haus & Boot vermietet. Weiß einer von Euch wer dieses Haus jetzt, zur Vermietung, anbietet? Im Netz finde ich leider nichts mehr über dieses Haus!
> 
> Dänemark will ja ab dem 01.06.2020 die Grenzen wieder öffnen......jetzt können die Überlegungen für eine Woche LL, im September, konkretisiert werden. In Bukkemose sind schon etliche Häuser im September belegt.



Hmm, frage doch mal bei Torben Hansen an ?! Auch bei THF sollte sich die Lage im September entspannen und seine Häuser werden wohl gut gebucht sein.
Dennoch sehe ich deine Aussage skeptisch dass die Grenzen ab dem 01Jun2020 wieder öffnen. Dieses Datum ist abgestrebt und die DK-Regierung arbeitet an neuen Regelungen um eventuell die Einreise zu genehmigen wenn ein Mietvertrag eines Hauses vorliegt. Davon sollen WoMo's ausgeschlossen sein und ein gemietetes Boot ist dort nicht vorgesehen um eine Einreise zu erlauben.
Mal schauen mit einem Hauch von Optimismus.


----------



## cocorell (26. Mai 2020)

Richtig, man sollte alles noch im Konjunktiv halten. Aktuell weiß keiner was genaues. Aber hoffen dürfen wir doch alle...


----------



## AlexM (26. Mai 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> wenn man in Bukkemose zur Slippstelle die Strasse runterfährt liegt doch, rechts, als letztes Haus dieses größere Ferienhaus mit rotem Anstrich. Früher wurde dieses Haus von Haus & Boot vermietet. Weiß einer von Euch wer dieses Haus jetzt, zur Vermietung, anbietet? Im Netz finde ich leider nichts mehr über dieses Haus!



Guten Morgen,
ich war letztes Jahr in dem Haus. Es wird über Rainer und Andrea vermietet.








						Immobilien | Angelurlaub Langeland/Dänemark bei Andrea und Rainer
					

Angelurlaub Langeland/Dänemark bei Andrea und Rainer. Bei uns können Sie Angelurlaub oder Familienurlaub machen. Boote und Sommerhäuser mieten. Wir vermieten Fahrräder und betreiben ein kleines Eiscafe´.




					angelurlaub-langelanddaenemark-bei-andrea-und-rain.jimdosite.com


----------



## cocorell (26. Mai 2020)

AlexM schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich war letztes Jahr in dem Haus. Es wird über Rainer und Andrea vermietet.
> 
> 
> ...




Rainer hatte doch vorher für Haus und Boot gearbeitet...oder?
Ich danke Dir für die Info! Ich mach mich da mal schlau. Vor Jahren hatte ich mir das Haus mal angeschaut, Rainer gab mir damals die Schlüssel, ich war echt begeistert von dem Haus und der Lage!


----------



## AlexM (26. Mai 2020)

Ja, genau der Rainer.
Rainer und Andrea betreiben nun das ehemalige Torben Hansen Cafe im Hafen von Bagenkop. Neben dem Cafe mit Souveniershop vermieten sie auch Häuser und Boote. Die alle Häuser und Boote im Hafen sind alle sauber und gut ausgestattet. 
Über die Boote auf Trailer muss ich mich nicht weiter äußern, wirst du selbst beobachtet haben. Da kann sich der Vermieter (egal welcher) noch so sehr bemühen, wenn das Boot mit hängendem Außenborder geslippt wird oder die Reifen vom Trailer so weit weg von der Wasserkante sind, sodass das Boot über den Kies eingekurbelt wird entstehen halt massive Schäden...

Ich habe ab 18.07. für 3 Wochen wieder ein Haus in Bukkemose gebucht, vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen dort...


----------



## Angelklinge (26. Mai 2020)

Der Vermieter unserer Boote hat mir letzte Tage noch geschrieben, dass die Anreise im September 2020 kein Problem sei. 
Ich hoffe, dass es dann auch so ist.


----------



## cocorell (27. Mai 2020)

Angelklinge schrieb:


> Der Vermieter unserer Boote hat mir letzte Tage noch geschrieben, dass die Anreise im September 2020 kein Problem sei.
> Ich hoffe, dass es dann auch so ist.




Klar das die Vermieter ihren Kunden erzählen das es im September 2020 kein Problem sei, denn auch die Vermieter leben i.M. von der Hoffnung, genau wie wir LL-Fans! Wir hoffen doch alles das der Spuk mal ein Ende haben wird nund wir uns in Europa wieder frei bewegen können!


----------



## cocorell (27. Mai 2020)

AlexM schrieb:


> Ja, genau der Rainer.
> Rainer und Andrea betreiben nun das ehemalige Torben Hansen Cafe im Hafen von Bagenkop. Neben dem Cafe mit Souveniershop vermieten sie auch Häuser und Boote. Die alle Häuser und Boote im Hafen sind alle sauber und gut ausgestattet.
> Über die Boote auf Trailer muss ich mich nicht weiter äußern, wirst du selbst beobachtet haben. Da kann sich der Vermieter (egal welcher) noch so sehr bemühen, wenn das Boot mit hängendem Außenborder geslippt wird oder die Reifen vom Trailer so weit weg von der Wasserkante sind, sodass das Boot über den Kies eingekurbelt wird entstehen halt massive Schäden...
> 
> Ich habe ab 18.07. für 3 Wochen wieder ein Haus in Bukkemose gebucht, vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen dort...




Also ich hatte mir mal die Homepage angeschaut, konnte aber das besagte Haus dort nicht finden, oder die haben es von Grund auf saniert und auch den Grundriss verändert! Ist aber auch nicht so tragisch, wenn es nicht dieses Haus wird dann wird es eben ein anderes!

Ja, über den Zustand der Boote und Trailer kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen. Vor Jahren hatten wir eine Nussschale mit 10 PS Außenborder von Torben Hansen gemietet. Das Boot war angeblich gerade frisch gewartet worden. OK, am zweiten Tag sprang der Motor dann nicht mehr an, der Motor selber konnte nicht mehr hochgestellt werden, die Verriegelung dafür war defekt. OK, der pfiffige Tourist nimmt ein Holz steckt es zwischen Motor und Bootswand und der Motor konnte zum Transport hochgestellt werden! Das neue, getauschte Boot machte einen etwas besseren Eindruck, nur der Trailer war wenig vertrauenswürdig. Einen Tag überholte uns dann ein Reifen vom Trailer nachdem wir das Boot aus dem Wasser holten und auf dem Weg zum Haus waren. Bei der Reklamation meinte Troben Hansen nur das alles tip top in Ordnung und technisch einwandfrei sei.  OK, keine Ahnung woran Torben Hansen in dem Moment dachte. Egal! Aber seitdem leihe ich mir nur Boote die im Hafen liegen, egal ob es nun Bukkemose oder Lohhals ist. Meine persönliche Meinung, die gepflegtesten und besten Boote bekommt man bei Baelt-Ferie in Lohals! Leider muss man da viel Strecke machen um zu den Angelhotspots zu gelangen.


----------



## AlexM (27. Mai 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir mal die Homepage angeschaut, konnte aber das besagte Haus dort nicht finden, oder die haben es von Grund auf saniert und auch den Grundriss verändert! Ist aber auch nicht so tragisch, wenn es nicht dieses Haus wird dann wird es eben ein anderes!



Die Homepage der Beiden ist.... nennen wir es im Aufbau!
Guck mal bei Facebook, dort stellen Sie regelmäßig Ihre Häuser vor. Das von dir gewünschte Haus ist garantiert dabei, da ich es vor 2 Jahren schon über Rainer gebucht hatte. Oder schreib Sie direkt per Nachricht an.


----------



## cocorell (27. Mai 2020)

AlexM schrieb:


> Die Homepage der Beiden ist.... nennen wir es im Aufbau!
> Guck mal bei Facebook, dort stellen Sie regelmäßig Ihre Häuser vor. Das von dir gewünschte Haus ist garantiert dabei, da ich es vor 2 Jahren schon über Rainer gebucht hatte. Oder schreib Sie direkt per Nachricht an.



Danke für den Tipp. Aber deswegen werde ich mich nicht bei facebook anmelden. Da ziehe ich den direkten Kontakt doch vor.


----------



## Angelklinge (27. Mai 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Klar das die Vermieter ihren Kunden erzählen das es im September 2020 kein Problem sei, denn auch die Vermieter leben i.M. von der Hoffnung, genau wie wir LL-Fans! Wir hoffen doch alles das der Spuk mal ein Ende haben wird nund wir uns in Europa wieder frei bewegen können!



Das ist mir auch klar, aber die aktuelle Entwicklung lässt ja auch hoffen  

Ich finde die Boote von Langeland Touristik auch super, wir haben da jetzt zum zweiten mal die Dieselkutter gebucht.


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,
Habe gerade eine Meldung (von einem Active Member) von Spodsbjerg bekommen, das der Laden event. in diesem Jahr nicht mehr öfnnen wird, weil er zu kurzfristig gekündigt hat und auf die Schnelle das niemand übernehmen kann.....es gibt aber in naher Zukunft wieder ein Lebensmittelladen in Spodsbjerg.
Jens, der Hafenmeister setzt sich besonders dafür ein weil ja auch die Segeltouristen stark betroffen sind.
Im Moment verkauft Jens auch Backwaren. Infach mal erfragen.
Petri und schöne Pfingsten,
Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2020)

Ich kenne den Rainer auch als langjährigen Mitarbeiter von Morten. War im letzten Jahr vor der Insolvenz von H&B aber schon weg und es wurde gemunkelt, er macht sich selbstständig. Wer Rainer kennt, und auch schon mal bei Ihm zu Hause war, der sollte sich genau überlegen, ob er mit Ihm ein Mietvertrag eingeht. Wenn er die Ordnung überall so hält wie bei Ihm zu Hause, dann würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn überhaupt keine Motoren mehr an den Booten dran sind. Ist aber nur meine
persönliche Meinung, evtl auch als. Empfehlung. War 25 Jahre treuer Kunde bei Morten. Mit dem, bin ich nie warm geworden.

@cocorell 
Haben 5 Jahre in dem Haus von Morten im Urlaub gewohnt. (In der großen Wohnung oben). War echt cool. Schöner Meeresblick von der großen Balkonterasse und alles direkt vor der Tür (also den Vermieter). Dazu ein schöner großer Filetierplatz, wo auch mal ein Reh nach einem Wildunfall schnell von Morten "versorgt" wurde, und natürlich die Toplage zur Slippe. Hat uns immer gut gefallen. 

Sind seid der Notbuchung durch die Insolvenz bei Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg, Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Super nett, gepflegte und funktionierende Boote, und wenn mal etwas verschlissen ist, erfolgt der Austausch / Reparatur umgehend. Dazu sind die Fanggründe von Spodsbjerg echt schneller zu erreichen als von Bagenkop. Mir gefällt es da. Gut, Ost oder Nordwind ist halt Scheiße, aber das haben wir auf der Insel halt je nach Lage von jeder Windrichtung.

Euch allen frohe Pfingsten. Ich hoffe weiter auf unseren 22.08


----------



## Multe (29. Mai 2020)

*Die dänische Grenze ist wieder ab dem 15.06.2020 geöffnet für Touristen von Deutschland, Norwegen und Island. *


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, voll mega. Wir haben ab dem 19.6 gebucht... =)









						Coronavirus in SH: Videos, Infos, Hintergründe
					

Hier finden Sie Videos, Informationen und Hintergründe zum Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 in Schleswig-Holstein.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## cocorell (30. Mai 2020)

Ich hab es jetzt auch getan. Denn ein ganzes Jahr ohne LL ist ja nicht zum aushalten!
Ich habe gebucht! Los geht es am 05.09.2020 für eine Woche. Gebucht habe ich eines der rot/weißen Häuser in Bagenkop Hafen! So kann ich dann
von der Terasse aus angeln und auch gleichzeitig auf das Boot aufpassen....


----------



## wulliw (30. Mai 2020)

Moinsen an alle. Wer von euch ist denn ab dem 15. Juni auf Langeland und ist mit einem Boot oben bzw. will sich eins mieten?? Und hat noch einen Platz frei für mich? Natürlich gegen Kostenbeteidigung !!
ich bin vom 15. bis 27 .Juni in Bagenkop. Ich würde mich sehr freuen , wenn mich mal jemand mitnehmen würde. gruß aus Hannover. Andreas


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Rainer auch als langjährigen Mitarbeiter von Morten. War im letzten Jahr vor der Insolvenz von H&B aber schon weg und es wurde gemunkelt, er macht sich selbstständig. Wer Rainer kennt, und auch schon mal bei Ihm zu Hause war, der sollte sich genau überlegen, ob er mit Ihm ein Mietvertrag eingeht. Wenn er die Ordnung überall so hält wie bei Ihm zu Hause, dann würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn überhaupt keine Motoren mehr an den Booten dran sind. Ist aber nur meine
> persönliche Meinung, evtl auch als. Empfehlung. War 25 Jahre treuer Kunde bei Morten. Mit dem, bin ich nie warm geworden.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## AlexM (3. Juni 2020)

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. Ich habe zum Beispiel mit Torben Hansen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.... 
Bei Rainer war das Haus bisher immer top, wobei ich aber auch mit meinem eigenen Boot anreise.

Nicolaj // IBI ist natürlich super, aber mir gefällt Spodsbjerg halt einfach nicht. Finde es dort in der Hauptsaison zu überlaufen.


----------



## cocorell (3. Juni 2020)

AlexM schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. Ich habe zum Beispiel mit Torben Hansen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....
> Bei Rainer war das Haus bisher immer top, wobei ich aber auch mit meinem eigenen Boot anreise.
> 
> Nicolaj // IBI ist natürlich super, aber mir gefällt Spodsbjerg halt einfach nicht. Finde es dort in der Hauptsaison zu überlaufen.



So ist es ! Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen. Wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag ja erwähnte bin ich auch schon mit Torben Hansen aneinandergeraten und habe dann immer bei Novasol die Häuser gebucht und bei BaeltFerie die Boote!
Über beide kann ich mich nicht beklagen! Grundsätzlich gilt aber doch für jeden Anbieter das unzufriedene Kunden auf Dauer der Untergang des Unternehmens sind! Schlechter Service spricht  sich  schneller rum als man gucken kann!


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> So ist es ! Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen. Wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag ja erwähnte bin ich auch schon mit Torben Hansen aneinandergeraten und habe dann immer bei Novasol die Häuser gebucht und bei BaeltFerie die Boote!
> Über beide kann ich mich nicht beklagen! Grundsätzlich gilt aber doch für jeden Anbieter das unzufriedene Kunden auf Dauer der Untergang des Unternehmens sind! Schlechter Service spricht  sich  schneller rum als man gucken kann!



@Jörg
Genau richtig beschrieben und es gibt genug Anbieter auf LL und jeder kann die bevorzugte Region selber wählen. Wenn man dann eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat so hat man halt die Möglichkeit den Anbieter zu wechseln. Für mich als Einzelfahrer kommt z.B. Torben Hansen nicht in Frage. Die Slipanlage in Bukkemose kann ich nicht alleine bewältigen es sei denn der Wind steht auf Null. Bagenkop mit den Schwimmstegen sind zwar OK aber die Fanggründe sind bei ungünstigen Wind nicht machbar.
Zum Zweiten sind die Boote und Trailer von Torben Hansen nicht wirklich, zumindest für mich nicht vertrauenswürdig. Da helfen auch keine neue Aussenborder.
Ich bin seit zig Jahren ein Kunde bei IBI und miete dann ein Haus und Boot. Der Service ist einfach super falls mal etwas sein sollte wird schnell Abhilfe geschaffen. Es ist halt die Zufriedenheit die sich dann einstellt und dann bei dem Anbieter zu bleiben.


----------



## cocorell (3. Juni 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Genau richtig beschrieben und es gibt genug Anbieter auf LL und jeder kann die bevorzugte Region selber wählen. Wenn man dann eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat so hat man halt die Möglichkeit den Anbieter zu wechseln. Für mich als Einzelfahrer kommt z.B. Torben Hansen nicht in Frage. Die Slipanlage in Bukkemose kann ich nicht alleine bewältigen es sei denn der Wind steht auf Null. Bagenkop mit den Schwimmstegen sind zwar OK aber die Fanggründe sind bei ungünstigen Wind nicht machbar.
> Zum Zweiten sind die Boote und Trailer von Torben Hansen nicht wirklich, zumindest für mich nicht vertrauenswürdig. Da helfen auch keine neue Aussenborder.
> Ich bin seit zig Jahren ein Kunde bei IBI und miete dann ein Haus und Boot. Der Service ist einfach super falls mal etwas sein sollte wird schnell Abhilfe geschaffen. Es ist halt die Zufriedenheit die sich dann einstellt und dann bei dem Anbieter zu bleiben.



Das mit dem Slipen, als Alleinfahrer, ist sicherlich das Argument. Mir geht es ja genauso, aber ich möchte auch ein richtiges Boot unterm Hintern haben und keine Nussschale mit einem 10 PS Außenborder! Ich fahre ja sonst auch immer alleine aber dieses Jahr, eigentlich für Mai geplant und jetzt auf den September verschoben treffe ich mich mit meinem Freund, der in Dänemark lebt, auf der Insel. Mein Freund hat nen sehr guten Draht zu Torben Hansen und dort bekommen wir die Quicksilver. Für mich macht das keinen Unterschied denn diese Boote kenne ich von BaeltFerie. Ich lass mich jetzt nur über den Zustand der Quicksilver überraschen. Ist dieses Boot, von Torben Hansen, genauso top in Schuss wie die Boote von Baeltferie? 
Wir werden es sehen!


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Das mit dem Slipen, als Alleinfahrer, ist sicherlich das Argument. Mir geht es ja genauso, aber ich möchte auch ein richtiges Boot unterm Hintern haben und keine Nussschale mit einem 10 PS Außenborder! Ich fahre ja sonst auch immer alleine aber dieses Jahr, eigentlich für Mai geplant und jetzt auf den September verschoben treffe ich mich mit meinem Freund, der in Dänemark lebt, auf der Insel. Mein Freund hat nen sehr guten Draht zu Torben Hansen und dort bekommen wir die Quicksilver. Für mich macht das keinen Unterschied denn diese Boote kenne ich von BaeltFerie. Ich lass mich jetzt nur über den Zustand der Quicksilver überraschen. Ist dieses Boot, von Torben Hansen, genauso top in Schuss wie die Boote von Baeltferie?
> Wir werden es sehen!





cocorell schrieb:


> Das mit dem Slipen, als Alleinfahrer, ist sicherlich das Argument. Mir geht es ja genauso, aber ich möchte auch ein richtiges Boot unterm Hintern haben und keine Nussschale mit einem 10 PS Außenborder! Ich fahre ja sonst auch immer alleine aber dieses Jahr, eigentlich für Mai geplant und jetzt auf den September verschoben treffe ich mich mit meinem Freund, der in Dänemark lebt, auf der Insel. Mein Freund hat nen sehr guten Draht zu Torben Hansen und dort bekommen wir die Quicksilver. Für mich macht das keinen Unterschied denn diese Boote kenne ich von BaeltFerie. Ich lass mich jetzt nur über den Zustand der Quicksilver überraschen. Ist dieses Boot, von Torben Hansen, genauso top in Schuss wie die Boote von Baeltferie?
> Wir werden es sehen!


@Jörg
Das kannst nur Du selber beurteilen wenn die Zeit reif ist.
Petri, Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Bagenkop mit den Schwimmstegen sind zwar OK aber die Fanggründe sind bei ungünstigen Wind nicht machbar.



Es ist zwar schon paar Jahre her, aber es gab die Zeit als man nicht dorthin fahren mußte, wo alle hinfahren. Da war man in 10-30 min Fahrzeit vor Bagenkop am Dorsch. Die Marstalbucht war mal zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten sehr ergiebig. Ob das noch so ist - keine Ahnung. Im August, nach 3 Jahren LL-Abstinenz, werde ich die Bucht wieder mal ausgiebig erkunden. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Achso und Plattfische gibt es da auch mehr als genug, meine bisher größte Scholle (56cm) habe ich vor Ristinge gefangen.


----------



## cocorell (4. Juni 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Das kannst nur Du selber beurteilen wenn die Zeit reif ist.
> Petri, Stefan



Stefan,

absolut richtig, erst vor Ort kann ich einen Vergleich anstellen! 
Ich denke mal, wir als Kunden und Urlauber ticken doch alle gleich. Keinem macht es Spaß einen Anbieter, egal ob Boot oder Haus, zu kritisieren. Allerdings muss man auch nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen was einem da als Kunde vorgesetzt und angeboten wird! Dennoch ist es für alle Seiten wesentlich entspannter und auf Dauer auch fruchtbarer wenn beide Seiten zufrieden sind! Denn Langeland lebt ja nicht ausschließlich vom Tagestourismus, vielmehr besuchen wir die Insel doch schon seit Jahren oder sogar Jahrzehnte.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## cocorell (4. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon paar Jahre her, aber es gab die Zeit als man nicht dorthin fahren mußte, wo alle hinfahren. Da war man in 10-30 min Fahrzeit vor Bagenkop am Dorsch. Die Marstalbucht war mal zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten sehr ergiebig. Ob das noch so ist - keine Ahnung. Im August, nach 3 Jahren LL-Abstinenz, werde ich die Bucht wieder mal ausgiebig erkunden. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Achso und Plattfische gibt es da auch mehr als genug, meine bisher größte Scholle (56cm) habe ich vor Ristinge gefangen.



Ich weiß nicht ob der Dorsch so standorttreu ist. Aber geb doch bitte mal Bescheid wenn Du Deine LL- Tour im August beendet hast. Wäre sehr hilfreich für die Septemberfahrer. Hat den Vorteil für Dich das wir Dir keinen Fisch mehr wegfangen können. Falls Du den Teich nicht leergefischt hast...


----------



## Angelklinge (4. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Dorsch so standorttreu ist. Aber geb doch bitte mal Bescheid wenn Du Deine LL- Tour im August beendet hast. Wäre sehr hilfreich für die Septemberfahrer. Hat den Vorteil für Dich das wir Dir keinen Fisch mehr wegfangen können. Falls Du den Teich nicht leergefischt hast...


Da wir direkt die Woche nach dir da sind, nehmen wir auch gerne ein paar Infos


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juni 2020)

Moin Onkels,
ich werde schon 1 oder 2 oder 3 Meldungen abgeben, aber bis August ist ja noch bissl Zeit.


----------



## cocorell (5. Juni 2020)

Übrigens September und LL.....ich bin bisher ja immer nur im Mai auf der Insel gewesen und fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im September auf die Insel....gibt es da für die Angelei Dinge auf die sich besonders von der Angelei im Mai unterscheide


buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Onkels,
> ich werde schon 1 oder 2 oder 3 Meldungen abgeben, aber bis August ist ja noch bissl Zeit.




Bist ja doch nen echter Kumpel.....


----------



## buttweisser (5. Juni 2020)

Ja, da kannst du bestimmt noch mit fetten Makrelen rechnen. Es ist zwar schon paar Jahre her als ich im Sommer auf der Insel war. Aber damals habe ich das erste Jahr erwischt, in dem man wieder regelmäßig Makrelen fangen konnte. Wir hatten Makrelen von 38 - 51 cm. Soviel ich weiß, kann man die Tiere nun ständig von Juli bis September fangen.

Wenn man mit den Krabben klarkommt und den richtigen Strand weiß, dann sind mit etwas Glück sogar gute Fänge mit der Brandungsrute möglich. Das ist zwar nicht jedes Jahr gleich und es hängt auch mit dem Dorschaufkommen zusammen, aber 2 stellig im August und alle Ü 50 - 60 habe ich schon erlebt. Aber das sind halt Sternstunden, die nicht jedes Jahr wiederkommen. Plattfisch ist aber immer drin. Wie geschrieben, man muß "nur" mit den Krabben klarkommen und den richtigen Strand erwischen (tiefes Wasser, auflandiger Wind und Strömung). 

Das ist nicht unbedingt einfach - also das richtige Vorfach zu haben, richtiger Strand usw..


----------



## cocorell (5. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja, da kannst du bestimmt noch mit fetten Makrelen rechnen. Es ist zwar schon paar Jahre her als ich im Sommer auf der Insel war. Aber damals habe ich das erste Jahr erwischt, in dem man wieder regelmäßig Makrelen fangen konnte. Wir hatten Makrelen von 38 - 51 cm. Soviel ich weiß, kann man die Tiere nun ständig von Juli bis September fangen.
> 
> Wenn man mit den Krabben klarkommt und den richtigen Strand weiß, dann sind mit etwas Glück sogar gute Fänge mit der Brandungsrute möglich. Das ist zwar nicht jedes Jahr gleich und es hängt auch mit dem Dorschaufkommen zusammen, aber 2 stellig im August und alle Ü 50 - 60 habe ich schon erlebt. Aber das sind halt Sternstunden, die nicht jedes Jahr wiederkommen. Plattfisch ist aber immer drin. Wie geschrieben, man muß "nur" mit den Krabben klarkommen und den richtigen Strand erwischen (tiefes Wasser, auflandiger Wind und Strömung).
> 
> Das ist nicht unbedingt einfach - also das richtige Vorfach zu haben, richtiger Strand usw..



buttweisser;

Ok, ich nehme zwar meine Brandungsruten, auch eine Spinrute mit aber wir hoffen das das Wetter so mitspielt das wir alles vom Boot aus beangeln können. Schöne Makrelen hatte ich letztes Jahr im Mai vor Lohals am Band, Dorsche waren bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen eher KITA-Größe und wurden wieder zurückgesetzt! Schön ist es aber wenn mehrere Makrelen in den Paternoster einschlagen ......gibt einen guten Drill...
Und klar, man kann nicht das eine Jahr mit dem vorherigen vergleichen......die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei.....leider ...


----------



## nowortg (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich könnte vom 08.08.2020 bis 15.08.2020 nach Bagenkop fahren. Das Revier kenne ich. Ist jemand vor Ort, bei dem ich gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit auf dem Boot fahren könnte?

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## CaSp3r (5. Juni 2020)

nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich könnte vom 08.08.2020 bis 15.08.2020 nach Bagenkop fahren. Das Revier kenne ich. Ist jemand vor Ort, bei dem ich gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit auf dem Boot fahren könnte?
> 
> ...




Leider 1 Woche zu spät.
Wir sind vom 01.08-08.08 für eine Woche oben und hätten eventuell 1 Platz.
mfg


----------



## buttweisser (6. Juni 2020)

nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich könnte vom 08.08.2020 bis 15.08.2020 nach Bagenkop fahren. Das Revier kenne ich. Ist jemand vor Ort, bei dem ich gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit auf dem Boot fahren könnte?
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch ab dem 08.08. für 2 Wochen in Vesteregn. Die Dieselschnecke mit Kajüte liegt in Bagenkop. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn du mitfahren willst, aber ich kann es nicht zu 100 % versprechen.

Und warum nicht? Weil ich mit Familie anreise und es durchaus sein kann, das meine Damen auch mit Boot fahren wollen. Oder wenn sie mal nicht dabei sein möchten und wir einen Angelausflug unter Männern machen wollen, dann höre ich sie jetzt schon sagen: "Wir sind aber nicht nur zum Angeln hier, wir können auch mal was anderes machen." 

Vielleicht sollte ich sie mal für einen Tag zum Shoppen nach Svendborg schicken oder so.

Wie geschrieben von mir aus gerne, aber versprechen kann ich es jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## cocorell (7. Juni 2020)

@buttweisser,

so ist das wenn Mann mit seinem Mädchenpensionat Urlaub macht. Davon kann ich ganze Arien singen!
Heute, man hat das Alter erreicht, wo nur noch die Frau mitfährt und die ist selber zu gerne auf dem Boot und Meer.
Meine Frau hat ihre eigenen Pilkruten und wenn sie Lust hat angelt sie mit!


----------



## buttweisser (7. Juni 2020)

Meine Mädchen sind schon bischen älter und sehen es nicht so verbissen. Es ist eher meine Frau......., obwohl sie auch gerne mal einen Dorsch fängt
Ich glaube das ist aber überall so oder so ähnlich.


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Meine Mädchen sind schon bischen älter und sehen es nicht so verbissen. Es ist eher meine Frau......., obwohl sie auch gerne mal einen Dorsch fängt
> Ich glaube das ist aber überall so oder so ähnlich.



@buttweisser 
Bei uns damals, da hatte ich noch das Fangeisen am Ringfinger   , hat es immer der Mix gemacht so dass Alle , incl. Stiefsohn und deren Freund auf ihre Kosten kamen und meine Ex hat noch nicht einmal geangelt. Der Fisch war aber sehr willkommen


----------



## cocorell (8. Juni 2020)

Das Problem auf LL ist die Tatsache da es dort zuwenig Schuhgeschäfte gibt, denn dann wären die Mädels ausreichend beschäftigt    Sorry, der war jetzt böse, aber den Scherz konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen..........

Klar kennen die meisten von uns diese Umstände und dann allen gerecht zu werden ist nicht leicht!
Wir handhaben es so das die Woche LL die Angelwoche ist, dafür ist dann der Mittelmeerurlaub, im Sommer, ein angelfreier Urlaub! OK, dank Corona fällt dieses Jahr der Mittelmeer / Hotelurlaub aus!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## buttweisser (10. Juni 2020)

@nowortg

Du mußt ja mein Angebot nicht annehmen, aber mal Danke schreiben kann man schon. 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> @nowortg
> 
> Du mußt ja mein Angebot nicht annehmen, aber mal Danke schreiben kann man schon.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.




Jetzt verlangst Du aber unmenschliches   
Manchmal schon interessant. Wenn schon so ein unglaubliches Glück (=Angebot) besteht, einfach schweigend ignorieren,
ist schon Schade. Ich hätte mich an seiner Stelle sehr gefreut und Honig um den Mund geschmiert,
um die Chance zu wahren und natürlich auch, um Bekanntschaften zu machen.


----------



## rule270 (10. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Übrigens September und LL.....ich bin bisher ja immer nur im Mai auf der Insel gewesen und fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im September auf die Insel....gibt es da für die Angelei Dinge auf die sich besonders von der Angelei im Mai unterscheide
> 
> 
> 
> Bist ja doch nen echter Kumpel.....


----------



## rule270 (10. Juni 2020)

Schaun wir mal was geht im September.
Ab 12. sind Alfred und ich auf der Insel.
Ich hoffe bis dahin nur das die Einreisebedingungen sich bis dahin nicht wieder ändern.
LG an alle LL Fans
Rudi


----------



## Bergomi24 (14. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Ende Juli geht es für mich wie im letzten Sommer auch wieder für zwei Wochen nach Spodsbjerg, wo ich dann trotz Familienurlaub auch ein paar Tage mit dem Boot raus darf. Bezüglich des Bootsangelns wollte ich hier mal eine Frage an die Experten stellen. Beim Gufi-Angeln ergibt sich dort nämlich immer folgendes Problem für mich:

Einerseits angel ich gerne mit Gummifischen von 10 - 15 cm andererseits werden aufgrund der Strömung und der Tiefe häufig auch mal Gewichte von über 150g nötig. Jigheads dieses Gewichts gibt es aber m. E. nur mit Haken ab 5/0 aufwärts, so dass ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer optimalen Lösung (150 - 250 g + ca. 3/0 Haken) bin. Bisher habe ich entweder einfach ein entsprechendes Grundblei benutzt und den Gufi praktisch als Beifänger montiert oder einen Schraubkopf + Stinger verwendet. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit beidem aber (trotz einiger Fänge) irgendwie nicht.

Wie handhabt ihr das denn so? Oder fischt ihr einfach größere Gufis?

Wäre schön, wenn der ein oder andere seine Erfahrungen hier kundtun könnte.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

Ich empfinde die gleichen Sorgen. Habe mir auf der letzten Messe in Lingen ein paar schwerer Köpfe bis 200 Gramm zugelegt. Allerdings sind das dann auch wirklich Enterhaken. 

Habe in den letzten Jahren bei zu viel Strömung dann meist den Gufi gegen den Piller ausgetauscht, oder bin flacher gefahren, wo es sich wieder besser angeln ließ. Wenn es denn unbedingt das Gummi sein müsste, habe ich diesen dann eben auch quasi als Drop-shot an der Dorsch Bombe gefischt.  Ich empfinde das aktive Angeln mit solchen Gewichten aber eben nicht als besonders motivierend


----------



## cocorell (14. Juni 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ende Juli geht es für mich wie im letzten Sommer auch wieder für zwei Wochen nach Spodsbjerg, wo ich dann trotz Familienurlaub auch ein paar Tage mit dem Boot raus darf. Bezüglich des Bootsangelns wollte ich hier mal eine Frage an die Experten stellen. Beim Gufi-Angeln ergibt sich dort nämlich immer folgendes Problem für mich:
> 
> ...



Tja, diese Frage hatte ich letztes Jahr schon in der Rubrik " Gesuche " eingestellt. Schau mal dort rein, oder Frage erneut. Ich hatte ein paar Antworten erhalten aber meistens kam dann der Ratschlag die Jigheads selber zu gießen.


----------



## Zanderman (14. Juni 2020)

*Dorschbomben...
Petri, wir haben dieses Problem gelöst in dem wir uns Dorschbomben bauen.An der zweiten Öse kann man dann über einen Sprengring seinen "Lieblingshaken"einfädeln. Dieses Prinzip hat einige Vorteile: Wesentlich weniger Hänger bei unsauberem Untergrund, besseres Spiel in der Strömung, dünnere Haken möglich für feinere Köder (und dadurch letzten Endes auch weniger Widerstand in der Strömung) und eben das flexible austauschen der Haken/ Ködergrößen. Wir bauen uns die Teile mittlerweile bis 350 gr. Im Bild sind links unsere starren herkömmlichen Jigs und rechts unsere Dorschbomben zu sehen. Ähnliche Teile könnt ihr auch bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg kaufen, allerdings waren die Haken dort deutlich gröber...und billig sind sie natürlich dort auch nicht ( aber das hat ja auch wohl seine berechtigten Gründe).
Wir sind dieses Jahr nur vom 08.08. für 2 Wochen mit unserer Kampfmakrele in Spodsbjerg, wer dort ist kann Tim oder mich gerne ansprechen, wir haben immer reichlich von unseren Dorschbomben mit zwischen 50 und 350 gr .*


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juni 2020)

@Zandermann

Deine "Kugelpilker mit Gelenk" sind eine gute Lösung. Diese Jigköpfe mit 2 Ösen gibt es auch in einigen Fachgeschäften. Als Haken muß man aber keine Jighaken verwenden. Haken mit geradem Schenkel finde ich da besser, evtl. auch 2 Sprengringe.


----------



## cocorell (15. Juni 2020)

Ich Stimme zu, diese Dorschbomben machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gut daran ist der Umstand das man selber diese Dorschbomben mit Haken bestücken kann. Angeregt durch die gestrige Fragestellung habe ich auch noch ein bisschen recherchiert und bin dabei auf die Balzer Dorschrakete gestoßen. Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit der Dorschrakete von Balzer?


----------



## Bergomi24 (15. Juni 2020)

Danke schon mal für eure Anregungen. Ich werde mir dann wohl auch mal entsprechende Dorschbomben basteln. Da ist man auf jeden Fall schön flexibel mit.


----------



## Angelklinge (15. Juni 2020)

Die Dinger scheinen ganz brauchbar zu sein. Erfahrungen damit habe ich allerdings auch nicht.


cocorell schrieb:


> Ich Stimme zu, diese Dorschbomben machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gut daran ist der Umstand das man selber diese Dorschbomben mit Haken bestücken kann. Angeregt durch die gestrige Fragestellung habe ich auch noch ein bisschen recherchiert und bin dabei auf die Balzer Dorschrakete gestoßen. Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit der Dorschrakete von Balzer?


----------



## 30mike (15. Juni 2020)

Ich nehme bei zu starker Strömung, ein Vorfach mit Seitenarm. Unten ein Pilker ohne Haken (150g) am Seitenarm den GuFi. Klappt eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich Stimme zu, diese Dorschbomben machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gut daran ist der Umstand das man selber diese Dorschbomben mit Haken bestücken kann. Angeregt durch die gestrige Fragestellung habe ich auch noch ein bisschen recherchiert und bin dabei auf die Balzer Dorschrakete gestoßen. Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit der Dorschrakete von Balzer?


Bei starker Strömung hab ich die auch schon verwendet. Bleiben fast so lang unten wie ein Pilker. Die Fänge fallen kleiner aus. Kann auch Zufall sein.
Einige von den Dingern zieren den Grund im LL-Belt.


----------



## cocorell (16. Juni 2020)

30mike schrieb:


> Ich nehme bei zu starker Strömung, ein Vorfach mit Seitenarm. Unten ein Pilker ohne Haken (150g) am Seitenarm den GuFi. Klappt eigentlich immer gut.





Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Bei starker Strömung hab ich die auch schon verwendet. Bleiben fast so lang unten wie ein Pilker. Die Fänge fallen kleiner aus. Kann auch Zufall sein.
> Einige von den Dingern zieren den Grund im LL-Belt.




Also vom Pilker bin ich ganz weg! Die ersten Jahre habe ich, wie ich es damals gelernt hatte, auch Pilker verwendet, dass wurde mir allerdings auf Dauer wegen der Hängerhäufigkeit, zu teuer! Jetzt nutze ich nur noch Jigheads und Gummifische zwischen 10cm - 15cm! Auch schalte ich hin und wieder einen Paternoster vor den Jighead! Das Angeln mit GUFI und Jighead macht da mehr Spaß aber wie schon beschrieben sind bei vielen Jigs die Haken einfach zu groß! Klar ist das man für die Dorschangelei ein gewisses Gewicht an dem Jighead braucht um Grundkontakt zu bekommen. Je nach Ströumg etwas mehr oder weniger Gewicht. Aber wenn ein 90gr. Jighead mit den oft großen Haken den kleinen 10cm GUFI zum platzen bringt kann das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Von daher finde ich die Lösung mit dem Sprengring optimal! 

Ich habe mir gestern diese Dorschbomben von Balzer mit 100gr und 75gr bestellt. Nun lass ich mich im September überraschen was die so bringen und ob die überhaupt was taugen!


----------



## rule270 (16. Juni 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ende Juli geht es für mich wie im letzten Sommer auch wieder für zwei Wochen nach Spodsbjerg, wo ich dann trotz Familienurlaub auch ein paar Tage mit dem Boot raus darf. Bezüglich des Bootsangelns wollte ich hier mal eine Frage an die Experten stellen. Beim Gufi-Angeln ergibt sich dort nämlich immer folgendes Problem für mich:
> 
> ...


----------



## rule270 (16. Juni 2020)

Hy 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit große Köpfe zu bekommen bei mir .
Ich verwende auch Köpfe oder anders gesagt Systeme die Schwer und dennoch Flexibel sind wenn erwünscht schicke ich mal Fotos. Ich habe Köpfe mit 140, 200, 300 gr mir gemacht. Farb mäßig anpassbar.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Juni 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Anregungen. Ich werde mir dann wohl auch mal entsprechende Dorschbomben basteln. Da ist man auf jeden Fall schön flexibel mit.


Hy ich baue seid Jahren meine Dorschbomben selber.  Aus dem gekauften Artikeln baue ich Silikonformen selber die Hitzefest bis 350 ° sind, Dann kann man alles abformen und selber gießen. Wenn man das richtige Blei hat. Denn Auswuchtblei ist heute kaum zu bekommen. So muss man auf das teure Hartblei umsteigen.
Mfg
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die gleichen Sorgen. Habe mir auf der letzten Messe in Lingen ein paar schwerer Köpfe bis 200 Gramm zugelegt. Allerdings sind das dann auch wirklich Enterhaken.
> 
> Habe in den letzten Jahren bei zu viel Strömung dann meist den Gufi gegen den Piller ausgetauscht, oder bin flacher gefahren, wo es sich wieder besser angeln ließ. Wenn es denn unbedingt das Gummi sein müsste, habe ich diesen dann eben auch quasi als Drop-shot an der Dorsch Bombe gefischt.  Ich empfinde das aktive Angeln mit solchen Gewichten aber eben nicht als besonders motivierend


Hy ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht je schwerer geangelt wird umso weniger Bisse kommen . Ich fahre dann rein oder angle mit der Jigtechnik gegen die Strömung . Ist zwar mehr Arbeit aber Spass macht es trotzdem. Das Gewicht muss dann den Gegebenheiten angepasst werden. Mit dieser Methode kann mit 80 gr. geangelt werden. gegegenüber beim Pilken mit 200 gr.
LG
Rudi


----------



## cocorell (16. Juni 2020)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy ich baue seid Jahren meine Dorschbomben selber.  Aus dem gekauften Artikeln baue ich Silikonformen selber die Hitzefest bis 350 ° sind, Dann kann man alles abformen und selber gießen. Wenn man das richtige Blei hat. Denn Auswuchtblei ist heute kaum zu bekommen. So muss man auf das teure Hartblei umsteigen.
> Mfg
> Rudi



Hey Rudi, ich bewundere ja die Bastler und Frickler die sich die Mühe machen und selber gießen. Wenn man sich dann noch die Formen selber bastelt ist das aller Ehren Wert! Ich selber bin dazu einfach zu bequem um mir diese Arbeit anzutun. Auch gestehe ich das ich max. 2Wochen pro Jahr der Meeresangelei nachgehe. Sicherlich würde das anders aussehen wenn ich an der Küste leben würde und nicht im Münsterland. So behilft man sich eben mit den Angeboten unterschiedlichster Anbieter und Hersteller.


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Also vom Pilker bin ich ganz weg! Die ersten Jahre habe ich, wie ich es damals gelernt hatte, auch Pilker verwendet, dass wurde mir allerdings auf Dauer wegen der Hängerhäufigkeit, zu teuer! Jetzt nutze ich nur noch Jigheads und Gummifische zwischen 10cm - 15cm! Auch schalte ich hin und wieder einen Paternoster vor den Jighead! Das Angeln mit GUFI und Jighead macht da mehr Spaß aber wie schon beschrieben sind bei vielen Jigs die Haken einfach zu groß! Klar ist das man für die Dorschangelei ein gewisses Gewicht an dem Jighead braucht um Grundkontakt zu bekommen. Je nach Ströumg etwas mehr oder weniger Gewicht. Aber wenn ein 90gr. Jighead mit den oft großen Haken den kleinen 10cm GUFI zum platzen bringt kann das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Von daher finde ich die Lösung mit dem Sprengring optimal!
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern diese Dorschbomben von Balzer mit 100gr und 75gr bestellt. Nun lass ich mich im September überraschen was die so bringen und ob die überhaupt was taugen!



@cocorell
Ja, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich mag z.B. überhaupt nicht mit Jigheads und Gummifischen angeln. Ich habe auch mal die Dorschbomben probiert aber der Ertrag war eher mau. Ich angel lieber mit einem Pilksystem und mit einem Beifänger ca. 75 cm über dem Pilker. OK, die Hängergefahr mit dem Pilker erhöht sich natürlich aber ich habe dennoch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und meine Küchendorsche (eigenes Mindestmaß 45cm - 60 cm /alles Andere darf wieder schhwimmen) damit gefangen.


----------



## Bergomi24 (16. Juni 2020)

Ich schließe mich Cocorells Aussage an. Bin auch nicht so heiß auf basteln bzw. bei meinen wenigen Angeltagen an denen sich dieses Problem ergibt wäre mir der Aufwand zu hoch. Habe mir jetzt in einem Webshop „Kugelbleie mit Doppelöse“ bestellt, die auch heute schon angekommen sind. Entsprechende Haken und Sprengringe habe ich noch. Da sollte wohl was funktionierendes bei rauskommen. Dennoch danke für das Angebot Rule270!


----------



## Stulle (18. Juni 2020)

Ich hab jetzt alle Bestätigungen zusammen, letzte Woche im September kann ich doch noch Nach Langeland 

Ich hoffe der Wind ist uns dann noch gnädig. 

Am we fange ich schon mal an vorfächer zu binden 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen in der Zeit?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2020)

@Bergomi24
Magst Du evtl verraten welche Kugelbleie Du da bestellt hast?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt alle Bestätigungen zusammen, letzte Woche im September kann ich doch noch Nach Langeland
> 
> Ich hoffe der Wind ist uns dann noch gnädig.
> 
> ...


----------



## cocorell (19. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt alle Bestätigungen zusammen, letzte Woche im September kann ich doch noch Nach Langeland
> 
> Ich hoffe der Wind ist uns dann noch gnädig.
> 
> ...




Moin Stulle,

ich werde vom 05.09.2020 auf LL, Bagenkop, sein! Da Du ja später unterwegs bist wirst Du mit Sicherheit einen kleinen Erlebnisbericht hier im Board von mir lesen können! 
Für mich selbst ist dies auch meine erste LL- Fahrt so spät im Jahr! Sonst ist ja immer der Monat Mai der Reisemonat!
Ich hoffe auf einige gute Dorsche, dann Makrelen und ganz klar ausreichend Platte!


----------



## Stulle (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe einen positiven

Makrelen hatte ich erst nicht auf der Rechnung mache ich mich aber Mal schlau drüber.

Die Platten sollen zu der Zeit ja dicker sein, da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Bergomi24 (19. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Bergomi24
> Magst Du evtl verraten welche Kugelbleie
> 
> 
> Gerne. Ich habe die bei rutenring.de bestellt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

@Bergomi24 
Und welche?


----------



## buttweisser (19. Juni 2020)

Angeln im September auf LL soll sich dieses Jahr gar nicht lohnen. Das habe ich zumindest gehört.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (19. Juni 2020)

Aber neben LL im Belt, da könnte was gehen.


----------



## Bergomi24 (19. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer:



			https://rutenring.de/Bleie/Kugelblei-mit-Doppeloese-Schleppblei-Moochingblei-bis-800-g.html
		


Diese hier jeweils ein paar in 150/200 und 250g. Für leichtere Bedingungen bin ich glaube ich ganz gut gerüstet.


----------



## cocorell (20. Juni 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich war gestern bei meinem Tackledealer und haben mir dort die Kugelbleie mal angeschaut. Angeboten wurden nur Kugelbleie mit zwei Ösen bis max 60gr. Für 5 Kugelbleie 60gr. wollte der knappp 9 Euro haben. Also den Preis finde ich etwas übertrieben hoch, oder was denkt ihr?!


----------



## Angelklinge (20. Juni 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei meinem Tackledealer und haben mir dort die Kugelbleie mal angeschaut. Angeboten wurden nur Kugelbleie mit zwei Ösen bis max 60gr. Für 5 Kugelbleie 60gr. wollte der knappp 9 Euro haben. Also den Preis finde ich etwas übertrieben hoch, oder was denkt ihr?!



Nach einem Schnäppchen hört sich das nun wirklich nicht an. Ich finde allerdings, dass gilt auch für viele Pilker und Jigköpfe, gieße ja nicht umsonst selber


----------



## buttweisser (20. Juni 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Aber neben LL im Belt, da könnte was gehen.



Ich bin ja im August oben, da wird für die Onkels im September nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben.


----------



## cocorell (20. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich bin ja im August oben, da wird für die Onkels im September nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben.




Pah, ich sag Torben Hansen bescheid der soll im August den Stöpsel vom Ententeich ziehen ......


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Juni 2020)

LL/ Spodsbjerg lebt wieder. Bei IBI flattern die Schwimmwesten wieder im Wind


----------



## buttweisser (22. Juni 2020)

Ein Bekannter war letzte Woche mit dem Boot draußen. Im Belt paar schöne Dorsche, aber nicht sehr viel. Im Flachen viele kleine Dorsche um die 20cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich bin ja im August oben, da wird für die Onkels im September nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben.


Da machen wir dann gemeinsame Sache


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2020)

Das ist Diskriminierung


----------



## hecht99 (23. Juni 2020)

Schönen guten Morgen,

Da unser jährlicher Norwegentrip aktuell in der Schwebe steht haben wir vom 29.8. bis 5.9. Spodsbjerg/Langeland gebucht und wollte mich mal bei euch alten Langelandhasen informieren.

Kurz zu uns: Wir sind eine Anglertruppe mit längerer, jährlicher Norwegenerfahrung und jährlichen Kuttertouren von Heiligenhafen aus. Boots- und Seeerfahrung ist vorhanden. Gebucht sind bei Ibi 40 PS Uttern. Zielfisch soll ganz klar Dorsch sein.

Eingelesen hab ich mich schon ein wenig. Da ja immer wieder von sehr unterschiedlichen Strömungsverhältnissen berichtet wird wollte ich Technik/Taktik recht breit aufstellen:

- 100gr Jigge für kleine Pilker und Gummis mit 40-100 gr Köpfen wie von HH aus. Orange Kopytos, Lieblingsköder, Motoroil ZanderPro usw.
- 200gr Pilkrute für Pilker zwischen 100 und 200gr falls die Dorsch mal Fisch statt Krabben jagen
- Bootsrute für Gummis mit schweren Köpfen bis 300gr, Seitenarmmontagen mit kleineren Ködern und Endblei (Twister, Krabbenimitate)

Jetzt könnt Ihr mir helfen... welche Fehler bzw. Anregungen habt ihr gefunden? Was könnte man optimieren?
Gibt es speziell zu dieser Jahreszeit irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten? Makrelen vor Ort? Hat es schon wer mit Makrelenfetzen versucht?

Besten Dank und Petri Heil aus Bayern


----------



## Stulle (23. Juni 2020)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> Da unser jährlicher Norwegentrip aktuell in der Schwebe steht haben wir vom 29.8. bis 5.9. Spodsbjerg/Langeland gebucht und wollte mich mal bei euch alten Langelandhasen informieren.
> 
> ...



In der zeit soll es Noch Hering und Makrele geben aber vielleicht ist das eh nichts für euch dann sehe ich da kein problem aus alles aufs boot zu bekommen xD


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Juni 2020)

Ich würde als Hauptrute eher eine Zanderjigge oder ähnliches bis 50g empfehlen.

Macht deutlich mehr Spaß und ist je nach Strömung absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2020)

Wind und Strömung sind im Belt die größten Probleme. Zu viel versaut einem den Angeltag, bzw. streicht diesen gleich komplett.
Wenn die Bedingungen gut sind, ist das Fischen mit ner Zanderjigge echt genial und macht Spaß. Das schwere Gerät sollte aber ebenfalls mit. 
Wenn Dir aber 200-250 Gramm nicht mehr ausreichen um sinnvollen Grundkontakt herzustellen, kannst Du gleich auf Platte umsatteln. Mir persönlich verdirbt es die Lust am Angeln. Ich fahre sonst immer im April/Mai, aber dieses Jahr ist alles anders. Waren vor ein paar Jahren schon mal Anfang September. Da war die Palette der Fische auf jeden Fall größer. Dorsch, Wittling, Hering, Makrele, Seelachs, Leng und äußerst wohl genährte Platte konnten gefangen werden. Das mit den Dorschgrößen ist halt immer so eine Sache. Ist auch von Jahr zu Jahr nicht immer unbedingt gleich. Diesbezüglich lasse ich mich überraschen. Naturköder, also Makrelenfetzen oder ähnliches, auf Dorsch habe ich dort in der Tat noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## cocorell (23. Juni 2020)

Die meisten angeln im Belt eh mit GUFI oder Pilker auf Dorsch. Ich persönlich habe noch keinen gesehen der mit Naturköder auf Dorsch geangelt hat! Was die Gewichte angeht so hat da jeder sein Limit .....bei mir sind da bei 120 gr. Ende im Gelände, wenn man schon 120gr oder  mehr an Gewicht braucht um bei 40 Meter Grundkontakt zu bekommen dann macht das alles keinen Spaß mehr. Dann werden die Brandungsruten ausgepackt und vom Ufer aus geangelt!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (23. Juni 2020)

Mit Buttlöffel und Heringsfetzen hab ich schon schöne Dorsche gefangen. Aber eigentlich wollte ich einen Steinbutt.
Gezielt auf Dorsch mach ich das nicht, da diese dann auch oft richtig tief schlucken. Dann hab ich keine Wahl mehr bei der Entnahme.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ein 70er vom Strand oberhalb von Bagenkop.


----------



## hecht99 (24. Juni 2020)

Servus Männer,

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps. Das mit den Fischfetzen war eher so der Kombigedanke zwecks Zufallsleng usw. hätte ich mich besser ausdrücken können


----------



## rule270 (30. Juni 2020)

Hy Euch allen, 
es gibt eine Faustregel: so leicht wie möglich. Aber das ist von der Strömung sowie Schnurart, Monofil oder Geflochten rund oder flach gewickelt abhängig.
Top Köder an Pilker ist der Kieler Blitz Orange silber Spitzkopf oder Dickkopf.
Ferner solltet ihr euch mit Blau Gelb oder Schwarz Rot eindecken sowie Silber eindecken. Wenn Heringe da sind geht Silber. Wenn Wattwurm gefressen wird   geht er als Naturköder geschleppt. Wenn Krabben gefressen werden geht schwarz Rot. Auch Bleiköpfe ohne Farbe ansonsten keine leuchtfarben mit roten Gummifischen oder Würmern mit 15 cm in Orange Gold oder schwarz oder Schwarz Rote Gummis ca 15 cm.


----------



## cocorell (1. Juli 2020)

Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gummigarnelen  ( 5 cm ) und Gummikrabben ( 10 cm ) im Belt gemacht?
Wäre prima da mal was drüber zu lesen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gummigarnelen  ( 5 cm ) und Gummikrabben ( 10 cm ) im Belt gemacht?
> Wäre prima da mal was drüber zu lesen.



Nein, aber wieso soll das nicht funktionieren?
Wenn die Leos hunger haben und da sind, werden die sich auch diese rein zimmern.


----------



## cocorell (1. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nein, aber wieso soll das nicht funktionieren?
> Wenn die Leos hunger haben und da sind, werden die sich auch diese rein zimmern.




Man hat ja schon oft genug gesehen das Dorsche nach dem Drill  Krabben ausgekozt haben ...oder beim Ausnehmen hat man Krabben in den Mägen gefunden. Auch verändert sich über das Jahr das Nahrungsangebot für den Dorsch also wird er sich auch darauf einstellen müssen! Von daher auch mein Interesse an diesen  Ködern. Es muss ja nicht immer der klassische Pilker oder GUFI sein .


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juli 2020)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es bei Beifängern nicht die Köderform, sondern die Farbe die entscheidend ist. Wenn man die richtige Farbe hat, dann ist es dem Dorsch egal, ob der Köder wie eine Krabbe aussieht oder wie ein Wurm usw. Nicht zu kompliziert denken. Ich nehme lieber einen Köder in verschiedenen Farben als in X verschiedenen Formen. Das wird mir dann zu kompliziert und zu aufwändig.


----------



## cocorell (2. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es bei Beifängern nicht die Köderform, sondern die Farbe die entscheidend ist. Wenn man die richtige Farbe hat, dann ist es dem Dorsch egal, ob der Köder wie eine Krabbe aussieht oder wie ein Wurm usw. Nicht zu kompliziert denken. Ich nehme lieber einen Köder in verschiedenen Farben als in X verschiedenen Formen. Das wird mir dann zu kompliziert und zu aufwändig.



Das mit dem kompliziert mag stimmen. Ich schließe mich da bestimmt nicht aus. Die Krabben wollte ich allerdings auf Grund legen und die Shrimps an den Paternoster basteln!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. Juli 2020)

Probieren ist besser als studieren.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es bei Beifängern nicht die Köderform, sondern die Farbe die entscheidend ist. Wenn man die richtige Farbe hat, dann ist es dem Dorsch egal, ob der Köder wie eine Krabbe aussieht oder wie ein Wurm usw. Nicht zu kompliziert denken. Ich nehme lieber einen Köder in verschiedenen Farben als in X verschiedenen Formen. Das wird mir dann zu kompliziert und zu aufwändig.



Nun ja, gerade in den Monaten Juli/ Aug/ September sind die Krabben mehr wie aktiv und fressen Dir Alles vom Haken . Nun kommt man mit einer Gummikrabbe in der Zeit ? Glaubt wirklich jemand dass der Zielfisch Dorsch nicht riechen kann ob es ein Kunstköder ist ? Zum Zweiten, wie führe ich eine Kunstkrabbe ? Die Jungs leben am Grund und Sprünge zum Anreiz sind wohl eher selten es sei denn ein Stein im Wasser ist im weg um dann wieder schwebend auf den Grund zu kommen. 
Dann noch diese  künstlichen Seeringler/ Wattwürmer. Auch dass kann nur eine Notlösung sein wenn wirklich kein Futter vorhanden ist. Reine Geldschneiderei von der Angelindustrie. 
Ich plädiere immer für frische Köder die im ganzen Jahr gekauft werden können und auch tiefgefrorene Garneelen oder Tobiasfische. 

Dorsch für mich nur mit Pilker und Beifänger, Platte mit Buttlöffel aktiv/ passiv
Aal mit Pose im Hafenbecken (Rudköping)  und Meerforelle mit kleiner Wasserkugel mit Ringler/ Wattwurm an der toten Rute beim Bootsangeln.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juli 2020)

@ cocorell 
Wie auf Grund legen, vom Ufer aus oder wie Naturköder vom Boot aus?


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juli 2020)

@SFVNOR 
Grundsätzlich verwende ich auch lieber Naturköder als die "Kopien" .Aber beim Angeln vom treibenden Boot, sind die Teile durchaus fängig.


----------



## cocorell (3. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> @SFVNOR
> Grundsätzlich verwende ich auch lieber Naturköder als die "Kopien" .Aber beim Angeln vom treibenden Boot, sind die Teile durchaus fängig.



Moin, ich hatte gestern schon was dazu geschrieben, ist aber wohl bei dem schlechten WLAN an der UNI nicht rausgegangen!
Mit auf Grund legen meinte ich natürlich vom Boot aus und das mit der Faulenzermethode oder auch vom treibenden Boot aus!
Bein Brandungsangeln ist es ja nicht viel anders, da bewegt man hin und wieder den Köder ja auch um dem Köder ein Spiel zu verleihen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. Juli 2020)

@SFVNOR , mit deinen Ködern gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht, aber tote Rute mit Wasserkugel und Watti oder Seeringler geht gar nicht. Warum, weil Mann in den meisten Fällen nur untermaßige  Meerforellen fängt und die schlucken den Köder richtig schön weg , so das die Überlebenschance gleich 0,0 ist. Denk mal darauf rum. Wie gesagt es ist meine persönliche Meinung und soll keine Anmache sein, am Ende muss ja jeder selber wissen was er macht, aber wie er es macht, das macht den Unterschied aus.


----------



## AlexM (3. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @SFVNOR , mit deinen Ködern gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht, aber tote Rute mit Wasserkugel und Watti oder Seeringler geht gar nicht. Warum, weil Mann in den meisten Fällen nur untermaßige  Meerforellen fängt und die schlucken den Köder richtig schön weg , so das die Überlebenschance gleich 0,0 ist.



Nun, da habe ich komplett andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein Sohn hatte immer eine Rute mit Wasserkugel und Seeringelwurm draußen während ich auf auf Grund Dorsch geangelt habe. Er hat Makrelen und Hornhechte gefangen. Wir haben im Juli / August über 14 Tage so geangelt und hatten keine einzige Meerforelle...

Aber das ist wiederum nur meine persönliche Erfahrung....


----------



## BlackAssassin (3. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> @nowortg
> 
> Du mußt ja mein Angebot nicht annehmen, aber mal Danke schreiben kann man schon.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.



Erst mal Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum (hab den Account mit 16 vor fast 10 Jahren erstellt und seit dem doch nicht genutzt) und auch vollkommen neu was Meeresangeln angeht. Im August (8. bis 15.) bin ich eine Woche auf LL und würde unglaublich gerne auch ein bisschen angeln gehen. Da ich aber weder Erfahrung noch das entsprechende Gerät habe war mein Plan mich ein bisschen an den Hafen Bagenkop zu setzten und von der Mole zu angeln. Wäre super wenn mir dazu jemand Tipps geben könnte. Zielfisch ist mir relativ egal, muss aber mit dem leichten Gerät (Spinnrute 10-30g, eine vierteilige Reiserute, alles andere passt nicht ins Gepäck, hat aber tatsächlich etwas Rückgrat, konnte damit in Australien schon 80 cm Barramundis überlisten) möglich sein.

Unglaublich gut wäre es, auch einen Tag auf ein Boot mitzukommen. Einfach mal mitfahren und miterleben wie wirkliches Meeresangeln aussieht. An den Kosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen. @buttweisser du hattest hier ja schonmal zu ein großzügiges Angebot ausgesprochen. Falls da noch Möglichkeiten bestehen sollten und deine Frau mal einen Tag an Land bleiben möchte wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.

Viele Grüße,

Linus


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> @SFVNOR
> Grundsätzlich verwende ich auch lieber Naturköder als die "Kopien" .Aber beim Angeln vom treibenden Boot, sind die Teile durchaus fängig.



@buttweisser 
Also ich hatte es damit ein paar Mail versucht und jedenfalls kein Glück damit


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @SFVNOR , mit deinen Ködern gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht, aber tote Rute mit Wasserkugel und Watti oder Seeringler geht gar nicht. Warum, weil Mann in den meisten Fällen nur untermaßige  Meerforellen fängt und die schlucken den Köder richtig schön weg , so das die Überlebenschance gleich 0,0 ist. Denk mal darauf rum. Wie gesagt es ist meine persönliche Meinung und soll keine Anmache sein, am Ende muss ja jeder selber wissen was er macht, aber wie er es macht, das macht den Unterschied aus.



@Meerforelle 1959 
Deine Einwände kann ich schon nachvollziehen aber dann dürfte man auch nicht mehr mit Pose oder Wasserkugel an der toten Rute auf Makrelen oder Hornhecht angeln weil immer die Möglichkeit besteht dass eine Meerforelle sich an den angebotenen Ködern vergreift. Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Meerforelle 1959
> mit Pose oder Wasserkugel an der toten Rute auf Makrelen



Also Hornhecht an der Posenrute beim Bootsangeln haben wir schon mal aus Spaß nebenbei gemacht. Den Fetzenköder meistens so zwischen 1-2m tiefe laufen lassen.
Welche Tiefe nehmt Ihr bei Makrelen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2020)

@BlackAssassin 
Puh  , mit ner 30 Gramm Reise-/Spinnrute sind die Möglichkeiten natürlich stark begrenzt.
Aber zum einfachen Grundfischen von der Hafenmole auf Plattfisch sollte das bei etwas ruhigem Wassser gehen.
Ebenso das Spinnfischen vom Strand. im August sollte das Wasser ja erträglich sein, so dass nicht unbedingt eine Wathose erforderlich ist.
Es gibt zwar bedeutend bessere Jahreszeiten als vom Strand zu fischen, aber in den frühen Morgen- oder späten Abend und Nachtstunden könntest Du mit Blinkern
vielleicht Glück haben. An manchen Strandabschnitten brauchst Du auch keine riesigen Wurfweiten um auf Tiefe zu kommen, wie z.B. Gulstav. 

Für die Molenangelei brauchst Du nur entsprechendes Blei was zur Rute passt, ein Butt-Vorfach und Seeringel- oder Wattwürmer. Alles bekommst Du direkt in Bagenkop
im Hafen inkl. freundlicher Beratung. Wattwürmer müssen selbst gesucht werden, Seeringler und Tobiasfischchen werden angeboten. 
Auch wenn Du es nur ein wenig nebenbei machen möchtest, denke bitte daran die die Fischereikarte zu kaufen, welche auch an der Ostsee in DK notwendig ist.
Gerade im Hafen könnten Kontrollen passieren. Ansonsten das übliche  Kleinkram  wie Wirbel, Lösezange, Messer usw.

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit findest auf einem Boot mit zu fahren, frage nach Leihgerät beim Bootsinhaber oder im Angelladen.
Das hier mal eben alles zu erläutern, würde den Rahmen sprengen.

Wenn Du auf der Mole in Bagenkop auf die rechte Seite gehst, wirst Du in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung eine Sandbank sehen, da kommt man auch mit 30Gramm hin.
Kann da mal klappen mit einem der Platten Freunde, zumindest vom Boot habe ich da auch schon mal gestanden als keiner auf der Mole war und habe gefangen.
Allerdings waren auch sehr viel krebse da, die die Würmer ebenfalls zum fressen gerne hatten.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also Hornhecht an der Posenrute beim Bootsangeln haben wir schon mal aus Spaß nebenbei gemacht. Den Fetzenköder meistens so zwischen 1-2m tiefe laufen lassen.
> Welche Tiefe nehmt Ihr bei Makrelen?



@Aalzheimer 
Makrelen im LL-Belt sind schwer zu befischen weil die Größe der Schwärme eher klein sind. Achte einfach mal auf die Möwen die sich in größeren Gruppen auf/ über dem Wasser aufhalten. Dann reichen auch wie beim Hornhecht 1-2 Wasstertiefe.
Ansonsten gehen die Makrelen gerne auf schnell geführte kleine Pilker oder Beifänger beim Einholen des Tackels. Da die Makrelen auch so langsam in der Ostsee heimisch werden kann man gerne mal versuchen im Mittelwasser am Patenoster den kleinen Thunfischen auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Das ist wie immer meine persönliche Einschätzung und hat keinen Garantiegehalt


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2020)

Danke Dir. Das mit dem Mittelwasser und dem Paternoster an der toten Rute war auch mein Plan und wird getestet.


----------



## BlackAssassin (3. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du es nur ein wenig nebenbei machen möchtest, denke bitte daran die die Fischereikarte zu kaufen, welche auch an der Ostsee in DK notwendig ist.
> Gerade im Hafen könnten Kontrollen passieren. Ansonsten das übliche  Kleinkram  wie Wirbel, Lösezange, Messer usw.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Fischereikarte wird natürlich erworben. Hab mich da mal etwas informiert, ist ja super unkompliziert und auch wirklich zu verträglichen Preisen. Auch sonstigen Angelkram habe ich dabei, nur lange Ruten bekomme ich leider im vollbesetzten Auto nicht unter.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2020)

BlackAssassin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Fischereikarte wird natürlich erworben. Hab mich da mal etwas informiert, ist ja super unkompliziert und auch wirklich zu verträglichen Preisen. Auch sonstigen Angelkram habe ich dabei, nur lange Ruten bekomme ich leider im vollbesetzten Auto nicht unter.



@BlackAssassin 
Du kannst auch gerne eine stabile Teleskoprute mitnehmen die einem Zander/ Hecht parolie bieten könnte. Ich bin mir sicher falls @buttweisser Dir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf dem Boot bietet Du auf deine Kosten kommst und die Tipps aufsaugen wirst. 
Petri und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (4. Juli 2020)

BlackAssassin schrieb:


> Erst mal Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum (hab den Account mit 16 vor fast 10 Jahren erstellt und seit dem doch nicht genutzt) und auch vollkommen neu was Meeresangeln angeht. Im August (8. bis 15.) bin ich eine Woche auf LL und würde unglaublich gerne auch ein bisschen angeln gehen. Da ich aber weder Erfahrung noch das entsprechende Gerät habe war mein Plan mich ein bisschen an den Hafen Bagenkop zu setzten und von der Mole zu angeln. Wäre super wenn mir dazu jemand Tipps geben könnte. Zielfisch ist mir relativ egal, muss aber mit dem leichten Gerät (Spinnrute 10-30g, eine vierteilige Reiserute, alles andere passt nicht ins Gepäck, hat aber tatsächlich etwas Rückgrat, konnte damit in Australien schon 80 cm Barramundis überlisten) möglich sein.
> 
> Unglaublich gut wäre es, auch einen Tag auf ein Boot mitzukommen. Einfach mal mitfahren und miterleben wie wirkliches Meeresangeln aussieht. An den Kosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen. @buttweisser du hattest hier ja schonmal zu ein großzügiges Angebot ausgesprochen. Falls da noch Möglichkeiten bestehen sollten und deine Frau mal einen Tag an Land bleiben möchte wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.
> ...




Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und auch Erfolg auf der Insel  Ich möchte fast schon wetten das Du von der Insel begeistert sein wirst! Ich wünsche Dir das  Du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Boot findest. Das ist etwas völlig anderes als eine "Kuttertour". Es ist ein wirklich hautnahes Erlebnis. Nehm nach Möglichkeit auch eine Hechtrute mit, damit Du dann vom Boot auch mal einen Pilker oder einen schweren Jighead mit GUFI runterlassen kannst! Spätestens nach dem Tag auf einem Boot musst Du angefixt sein und wirst bei Deiner nächsten Tour auf der Insel Dir selbst ein Boot mieten!

Jörg


----------



## cocorell (4. Juli 2020)

Moin in die Runde,

ich hab an Euch Spezies mal ne Frage. Bisher hatte ich mir, für LL, immer einen Wochenangelschein vor Ort geholt.
Da ich ja jetzt im September und dann im Mai 2021 auf der Insel bin bietet sich da ja der Jahresschein an. Diesen Schein gibt es ja auch im Scheckkartenformat. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, ungefähr, von der online Beantragung, Bearbeitung und Versand bis dieser Schein bzw. die Karte bei mir im Briefkasten liegt? Hat jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> 
> ich hab an Euch Spezies mal ne Frage. Bisher hatte ich mir, für LL, immer einen Wochenangelschein vor Ort geholt.
> Da ich ja jetzt im September und dann im Mai 2021 auf der Insel bin bietet sich da ja der Jahresschein an. Diesen Schein gibt es ja auch im Scheckkartenformat. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, ungefähr, von der online Beantragung, Bearbeitung und Versand bis dieser Schein bzw. die Karte bei mir im Briefkasten liegt? Hat jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



Moin Moin,
Das dauert so rund 1 - max. 1,5 Wochen. Ach ja, die Gültigkeit fängt mit dem Tag der Bestellung an. Die Karte kann dann nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit auch wieder Online verlängert werden.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Zanderman (4. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> 
> ich hab an Euch Spezies mal ne Frage. Bisher hatte ich mir, für LL, immer einen Wochenangelschein vor Ort geholt.
> Da ich ja jetzt im September und dann im Mai 2021 auf der Insel bin bietet sich da ja der Jahresschein an. Diesen Schein gibt es ja auch im Scheckkartenformat. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, ungefähr, von der online Beantragung, Bearbeitung und Versand bis dieser Schein bzw. die Karte bei mir im Briefkasten liegt? Hat jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Moinsen, 
Entscheidend ist das Du ab der Registrierung berechtigt bist. Einfach in Papierformat ausdrucken wenn die Plastikkarte noch nicht zugeschickt wurde.


----------



## Zanderman (4. Juli 2020)

BlackAssassin schrieb:


> Erst mal Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum (hab den Account mit 16 vor fast 10 Jahren erstellt und seit dem doch nicht genutzt) und auch vollkommen neu was Meeresangeln angeht. Im August (8. bis 15.) bin ich eine Woche auf LL und würde unglaublich gerne auch ein bisschen angeln gehen. Da ich aber weder Erfahrung noch das entsprechende Gerät habe war mein Plan mich ein bisschen an den Hafen Bagenkop zu setzten und von der Mole zu angeln. Wäre super wenn mir dazu jemand Tipps geben könnte. Zielfisch ist mir relativ egal, muss aber mit dem leichten Gerät (Spinnrute 10-30g, eine vierteilige Reiserute, alles andere passt nicht ins Gepäck, hat aber tatsächlich etwas Rückgrat, konnte damit in Australien schon 80 cm Barramundis überlisten) möglich sein.
> 
> Unglaublich gut wäre es, auch einen Tag auf ein Boot mitzukommen. Einfach mal mitfahren und miterleben wie wirkliches Meeresangeln aussieht. An den Kosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen. @buttweisser du hattest hier ja schonmal zu ein großzügiges Angebot ausgesprochen. Falls da noch Möglichkeiten bestehen sollten und deine Frau mal einen Tag an Land bleiben möchte wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.
> ...


Moinsen Linus, 
Wir sind vom 08.08. bis 20.08.  mit unserem Boot in Spodsbjerg. 
Unsere "Kampfmakrele" ist komplett ausgestattet und Ruten haben wir auch genug und für alle Bedingungen. 
Wenn Du in Bagenkop nichts passendes findest kannst Du mir eine PN mit Kontaktdaten schicken und dann schauen wir mal ob wir Dich nicht zum Fisch bringen können.


----------



## Multe (5. Juli 2020)

*BlackAssassin
hecht99*
ihr habt ne PN....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Juli 2020)

@cocorell , bezüglich Jahresfischereischein DK. Geht doch noch viel einfacher. Auf deinem Weg nach DK bekommst Du den Schein entweder bei AngelJo in Handewitt oder bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg Weiche direkt vor Ort. Das gute ist das der Schein mit dem Tag der Erstellung 12 Monate gültig ist.


----------



## cocorell (5. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @cocorell , bezüglich Jahresfischereischein DK. Geht doch noch viel einfacher. Auf deinem Weg nach DK bekommst Du den Schein entweder bei AngelJo in Handewitt oder bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg Weiche direkt vor Ort. Das gute ist das der Schein mit dem Tag der Erstellung 12 Monate gültig ist.



Danke für den Hinweis, dass ich DK Angelscheine auch in Flensburg, sowie vor Ort bekomme ist mir klar. Mir geht es in erster Linie Nicht um den Schein in Papierform sondern um den Schein im Scheckkartenformat. Das diese Scheine im Handel ausgegeben werden ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt!


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, dass ich DK Angelscheine auch in Flensburg, sowie vor Ort bekomme ist mir klar. Mir geht es in erster Linie Nicht um den Schein in Papierform sondern um den Schein im Scheckkartenformat. Das diese Scheine im Handel ausgegeben werden ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt!



Das wäre mir auch ganz neu. Wer soll denn die offizielle Karte (Plastik) mit den Logos der DK-Fischereibehörde drucken ? Ich kann mir das persönlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @cocorell , bezüglich Jahresfischereischein DK. Geht doch noch viel einfacher. Auf deinem Weg nach DK bekommst Du den Schein entweder bei AngelJo in Handewitt oder bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg Weiche direkt vor Ort. Das gute ist das der Schein mit dem Tag der Erstellung 12 Monate gültig ist.



@Meerforelle 1959 
Sorry, aber dafür muss man nicht extra noch in DE anhalten  Die Angelläden in DK geben die Karten (nur Papierform) gerne aus und beim Kauf ist das Tagesdatum gültig. Auch in den Touristenbüros oder bei den meisten offiziellen Ferienhausvermietern kann man normalerweise die Angelkarte (nur in Papierform) erwerben. Grundsätztlich gilt dass man sich mit dem Perso bei einer Kontrolle identifizieren muss. Das gilt auch für die Plastikkarte vom Fiskeregn. Also, der Perso muss mit weil es sonst Probleme mit den Kontroleuern geben könnte.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Juli 2020)

Ja ist bekannt mit der Kontrolle und Perso incl. , das mit der "Plastikkarte" wusste ich auch noch nicht. Aber für mich ist ein anhalten bei DS Angelsport immer einen Halt wert. Zum einem sind das noch die wenigen die das Fehlerfreie bespulen der Angelrollen beherrschen, was heute ja auch nicht mehr jeder Angelhändler drauf hat in Sachen Perücken und zum anderen verbindet mich mit dem Inhaber Dir Sennholz eine über 30 jährige Freundschaft.


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja ist bekannt mit der Kontrolle und Perso incl. , das mit der "Plastikkarte" wusste ich auch noch nicht. Aber für mich ist ein anhalten bei DS Angelsport immer einen Halt wert. Zum einem sind das noch die wenigen die das Fehlerfreie bespulen der Angelrollen beherrschen, was heute ja auch nicht mehr jeder Angelhändler drauf hat in Sachen Perücken und zum anderen verbindet mich mit dem Inhaber Dir Sennholz eine über 30 jährige Freundschaft.



@Meerforelle 1959 
Kein Problem aber auch die Plastikkarte trotz des aufgedruckten/ angegeben Wohnortes könnte ja weiter gegeben werden. Es gibt auf der Plastikkarte kein Foto und somit ist der Perso wichtig.
Mit allem Anderen gebe ich dir Recht weil sich jeder individuel auf den Urlaub vorbereitet jeder seine Favoriten hat. 
Gruß und immer ein paar Fische am Haken,
Stefan


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Juli 2020)

Ja Stefan, Gruß zurück und Dir auch viele Fische.
Guenni


----------



## Zanderman (6. Juli 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> *BlackAssassin
> hecht99*
> ihr habt ne PN....


Moin Walter,
sehen wir uns im August in Spodsbjerg? Tim und ich schaffen dieses Jahr leider nur einmal 2 Wochen. Was ist aus Eurem Umzug in den Norden Deutschlands eigentlich geworden?
Gruß
Michael


----------



## BlackAssassin (6. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ganzen Tipps! Bin jetzt schon richtig aufgeregt auf mein erstes mal Angeln auf der Insel.

Und vor allem vielen Dank @Zanderman für das Angebot! Ich schreibe dir ne PN.

Gruß,
Linus


----------



## cocorell (6. Juli 2020)

Bei mir sind es auch nur noch zwei Monate, dann geht's auf die Insel!
Klar das man sich riesig auf die Zeit auf Langeland freut. Die Ausrüstung wird auch nicht weniger....sondern mehr!
Naja, irgendwie muss man sich ja für die Warterei belohnen....


----------



## Multe (6. Juli 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> sehen wir uns im August in Spodsbjerg? Tim und ich schaffen dieses Jahr leider nur einmal 2 Wochen. Was ist aus Eurem Umzug in den Norden Deutschlands eigentlich geworden?
> Gruß
> Michael


natürlich - wir sind 3 Wochen oben. Umzug ist Ende des Jahres - wir haben jetzt ein Haus nur 15km von der dän. Grenze...........dann geht es öfters nach LL.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Meerforelle 1959
> Sorry, aber dafür muss man nicht extra noch in DE anhalten  Die Angelläden in DK geben die Karten (nur Papierform) gerne aus und beim Kauf ist das Tagesdatum gültig. Auch in den Touristenbüros oder bei den meisten offiziellen Ferienhausvermietern kann man normalerweise die Angelkarte (nur in Papierform) erwerben. Grundsätztlich gilt dass man sich mit dem Perso bei einer Kontrolle identifizieren muss. Das gilt auch für die Plastikkarte vom Fiskeregn. Also, der Perso muss mit weil es sonst Probleme mit den Kontroleuern geben könnte.
> Gruß,
> Stefan



Das ist richtig. Ich hole die auch immer im Angelladen vor Ort. Sind Blankopapier Scheine die in doppelte Ausführung ausgefüllt werden müssen.
Eine gibt man ab, und eine kommt mit nach Hause/Hütte. Dort jage ich die immer eben in ein Vakuum und dann hast Du auch ne "Scheckkarte"  
Nehme auch grundsätzlich ne Jahreskarte. Ist unwesentlich teurer und manchmal klappt es dann bei der Buchung für das nächste Jahr auch noch. Dieses Jahr sogar ganz sicher, da die nächste Tour dann wohl wieder im April/Mai 2021 sein wird. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass wir noch nie kontrolliert worden sind bzw. der Besitz der Karte von irgendjemanden abgefragt wurde. Auch nicht vom Nikolaj oder vom Hafenmeister in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Ich hole die auch immer im Angelladen vor Ort. Sind Blankopapier Scheine die in doppelte Ausführung ausgefüllt werden müssen.
> Eine gibt man ab, und eine kommt mit nach Hause/Hütte. Dort jage ich die immer eben in ein Vakuum und dann hast Du auch ne "Scheckkarte"
> Nehme auch grundsätzlich ne Jahreskarte. Ist unwesentlich teurer und manchmal klappt es dann bei der Buchung für das nächste Jahr auch noch. Dieses Jahr sogar ganz sicher, da die nächste Tour dann wohl wieder im April/Mai 2021 sein wird. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass wir noch nie kontrolliert worden sind bzw. der Besitz der Karte von irgendjemanden abgefragt wurde. Auch nicht vom Nikolaj oder vom Hafenmeister in Spodsbjerg.



@Aalzheimer
Ich kaufe auch grundsätzlich die Jahreskarte nur im Kartenformat und ggf .kann man Diese nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit auch wieder Online verlängern. Jeder aber wie er es mag.
Grundsätzlich ist die Kontrolle der Angelscheine nur von den zuständigen DK-Fischereikontrolleuren durchzuführen. Ich glaube kaum das Nikolaj oder der Hafenmeister die Berechtigung haben (offiziel Delegierte der Fischereibehörde) die Angelscheine oder auch die Fänge zu kontrollieren. 
Wie die Kontrolle der Angelscheine bei den Kuttern aussieht weiss ich nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass eine Kontrolle vorgeschrieben ist.

Ich bin bis jetzt in den gefühlten 35 Jahre LL ganze 2x kontrolliert worden. 1x auf dem Wasser und 1x beim Brandungsangeln. Die Kontrolleure waren nett und freundlich aber auch bestimmend. Man sollte sich an die Regeln halten sonst kann es böse teuer werden und die Reisekasse kann gesprengt werden und in der Regel sind die Kontrolleure dort auch gnadenlos 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. Juli 2020)

kontrolliert wurde ich auch in den letzten 20 Jahren zwar noch nie, allerdings habe ich das Geld für die Karte immer (fast) gerne ausgeben, da ich dankbar bin, für die unkomplizierten Regelungen in Dänemark. Ein Schein für das ganze Land, überall zu kaufen und keine Voraussetzungen (Angelschein, Prüfung...) zum Kauf. Und günstig wie ich finde auch noch, das Geld wird für sinnvolle Sachen wie Fischbesatz ausgegeben... 
Und an die paar Regeln und Mindestmaße kann man sich auch recht leicht halten, meine Meinung


----------



## Zanderman (6. Juli 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer
> Ich kaufe auch grundsätzlich die Jahreskarte nur im Kartenformat und ggf .kann man Diese nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit auch wieder Online verlängern. Jeder aber wie er es mag.
> Grundsätzlich ist die Kontrolle der Angelscheine nur von den zuständigen DK-Fischereikontrolleuren durchzuführen. Ich glaube kaum das Nikolaj oder der Hafenmeister die Berechtigung haben (offiziel Delegierte der Fischereibehörde) die Angelscheine oder auch die Fänge zu kontrollieren.
> Wie die Kontrolle der Angelscheine bei den Kuttern aussieht weiss ich nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass eine Kontrolle vorgeschrieben ist.
> ...



Moinsen,
Angelscheinkontrolle  haben wir auch erst einmal in den ganzen Jahren erlebt, nämlich im letzten Jahr... Im Hafen Spodsbjerg war urplötzlich ein ganzer Schwung Uniformierter die jedes Boot kontrolliert haben. Leider war die Truppe zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt (nämlich zu früh am Nachmittag) vor Ort.
Die Fischkindermörder waren nämlich noch auf See beschäftigt weiter den Dorsch-Kindergarten zu dezimieren.-
Ansonsten so wie Stefan schrieb :"Die Kontrolleure waren nett und freundlich aber auch bestimmend"


----------



## Zanderman (6. Juli 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> natürlich - wir sind 3 Wochen oben. Umzug ist Ende des Jahres - wir haben jetzt ein Haus nur 15km von der dän. Grenze...........dann geht es öfters nach LL.


Das freut mich das es jetzt endlich geklappt hat. Wir sind diesmal mal wieder bei Nikolaj untergekommen. Ich freu mich schon auf neue Geschichten von Dir 
Gruß an die Gattin.


----------



## rule270 (7. Juli 2020)

Hy Linus

Geh auf die Molenspitze am frühen Abend und angle mal auf Hering mit System.
Wenn Du vom Ufer angeln möchtest fahr zum Gulstav und angle mal mit Seeringlern oder hol Dir in Bagenkoob im Fiskladen am Hafen ein paar Heringe und angle mit den Fetzen . Links vom Gulstav Ri. Fakkebjerg kannst Du gut auf Mefos in den goldenen Stunden angeln.

LG
Rudi


----------



## schweizer (7. Juli 2020)

Hey.
Den Schein bekomme ich doch auch im Angelcentrum ?
Habe gelesen den Bruggsen Supermarkt gibt es nicht mehr in Langeland,stimmt das?
Gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2020)

schweizer schrieb:


> Hey.
> Den Schein bekomme ich doch auch im Angelcentrum ?
> Habe gelesen den Bruggsen Supermarkt gibt es nicht mehr in Langeland,stimmt das?
> Gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## cocorell (8. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> kontrolliert wurde ich auch in den letzten 20 Jahren zwar noch nie, allerdings habe ich das Geld für die Karte immer (fast) gerne ausgeben, da ich dankbar bin, für die unkomplizierten Regelungen in Dänemark. Ein Schein für das ganze Land, überall zu kaufen und keine Voraussetzungen (Angelschein, Prüfung...) zum Kauf. Und günstig wie ich finde auch noch, das Geld wird für sinnvolle Sachen wie Fischbesatz ausgegeben...
> Und an die paar Regeln und Mindestmaße kann man sich auch recht leicht halten, meine Meinung



Deine Ausführungen bringen es auf den Punkt! Ich Stimme Dir da zu 100% zu!

Meines Erachten nach sollten die dänischen Behörden noch stärker Kontrollieren. Gerade an den Slipanlagen wo oftmals die Low- Budget- Angler unterwegs sind sollte öfters kontrolliert werden. Denn manche Angler entwickeln bei dem Mindestmaß der Fische urplötzlich neue Maßeinheiten, so das mancher untermaßige Dorsch doch noch maßig ist!
Nebenbei, so könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, würde dabei auch der Eine oder Andere Schwarzangler erwischt werden!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen bringen es auf den Punkt! Ich Stimme Dir da zu 100% zu!
> 
> Meines Erachten nach sollten die dänischen Behörden noch stärker Kontrollieren. Gerade an den Slipanlagen wo oftmals die Low- Budget- Angler unterwegs sind sollte öfters kontrolliert werden. Denn manche Angler entwickeln bei dem Mindestmaß der Fische urplötzlich neue Maßeinheiten, so das mancher untermaßige Dorsch doch noch maßig ist!
> Nebenbei, so könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, würde dabei auch der Eine oder Andere Schwarzangler erwischt werden!



ganz abgesehen vom BL


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ganz abgesehen vom BL



Öhhm, für die Doofen aber was ist BL ?  aber bitte nicht hauen


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juli 2020)

Hatte auch schon eine PN dazu erhalten. Das Resultat meiner Schreib Faulnis   
BL=Bag Limit


----------



## Bergomi24 (10. Juli 2020)

So, in einer guten Woche geht es los und die Vorfreude auf 2 Wochen Spodsbjerg steigt brutal an, auch wenn mir im Familienurlaub nur eine 3-Tages-Bootsmiete zugestanden wird. War jemand hier in dieser Saison schon in Spodsbjerg und kann mir sagen ob man dort irgendwo morgens Brötchen bekommt, da der Brugsen ja jetzt zu ist? Jeden morgen nach Rudköbing ist ja keine Alternative und die Kinder werden mir das Frühstück zur Hölle machen, wenn sie morgens nicht diese Croissantähnlichen Brötchen mit der süßen Füllung bekommen.


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Juli 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> So, in einer guten Woche geht es los und die Vorfreude auf 2 Wochen Spodsbjerg steigt brutal an, auch wenn mir im Familienurlaub nur eine 3-Tages-Bootsmiete zugestanden wird. War jemand hier in dieser Saison schon in Spodsbjerg und kann mir sagen ob man dort irgendwo morgens Brötchen bekommt, da der Brugsen ja jetzt zu ist? Jeden morgen nach Rudköbing ist ja keine Alternative und die Kinder werden mir das Frühstück zur Hölle machen, wenn sie morgens nicht diese Croissantähnlichen Brötchen mit der süßen Füllung bekommen.



Moin Moin,
Ich glaube der Hafenmeister verkauft Backwaren aber das Sortiment ist mir nicht bekannt.
Einfach mal nachfragen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (11. Juli 2020)

Oder


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon eine PN dazu erhalten. Das Resultat meiner Schreib Faulnis
> BL=Bag Limit




Bei Mangas steht BL für Boys Love da muss man aufpassen


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne zwar die Kultur der Mangas nicht, werde mich aber vorsehen


----------



## crap2k (16. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2020)

Heute ging das wetter ja wieder, warum gibt's noch keine Meldungen


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. Juli 2020)

Ich bin vom 1. bis 15. Aug in Spodsbjerg, mit dem eigenen Boot, werde berichten.


----------



## cocorell (17. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 1. bis 15. Aug in Spodsbjerg, mit dem eigenen Boot, werde berichten.




Dann lass uns aber noch was Fisch im Teich!  
Gutes Wetter wünsche ich Dir/ Euch!



Stulle schrieb:


> Heute ging das wetter ja wieder, warum gibt's noch keine Meldungen



Ja das mit den Berichten ist so eine Sache. Ich schaue täglich hier rein um was zu lesen.....aber es kommt leider nix!
Jetzt noch schlappe 7 Wochen dann geht´s Richtung Insel. Hoffe doch das das Wetter mitspielt und auch noch was Fisch da ist!
Ein Kurzbericht wird folgen.......


----------



## Multe (17. Juli 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Heute ging das wetter ja wieder, warum gibt's noch keine Meldungen



Wann und Wo hat den mal jemand hier Fänge gepostet ??? 
Die Zeiten sind hier im Board doch schon sehr lange vorbei......


----------



## cocorell (17. Juli 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> Wann und Wo hat den mal jemand hier Fänge gepostet ???
> Die Zeiten sind hier im Board doch schon sehr lange vorbei......



Also über Fänge wird hin und wieder wohl berichtet. Dank Corona gibt es dieses Jahr aber nicht viel zu berichten. Hotspots werden aber so gut wie nicht mehr benannt, denn diese dürften mittlerweile den Meisten bekannt sein!
So groß ist das drumherum um Langeland ja auch nicht als das es da noch was neues zu entdecken gäbe.


----------



## ralle88 (17. Juli 2020)

Von Ende Juni bis zum 11. Juli war ich mit Frau und Sohn auf Langeland. Dank der kulanten Regelung von Nicolaj (IBI) haben wir den geplanten Urlaub vom April problemlos in den Sommer verschieben können und die Grenze wurde gerade rechtzeitig geöffnet. Die ganze Zeit hatten wir bei IBI ein Boot gemietet. Wir konnten leider aufgrund widriger Windbedingungen nur etwa die Hälfte der möglichen Zeit zum Angeln auf den Belt. Vorweg gesagt, es ist reichlich Fisch vorhanden. Von den möglichen Größen kann man sich eindrucksvoll ein Bild auf der IBI-Facebookseite machen, Dorsche über einen Meter waren keine Seltenheit. Da wir Nicolajs obere Wohnung am Hafen gemietet hatten, konnten wir das Geschehen gut überblicken. Es ist keine Phrase, der frühe Angler fängt den Dorsch. Ab 5 Uhr darf man auf den Steg, und um diese Zeit herrschte schon reges Treiben. Geballte Bootsansammlungen gab es am grünen Turm in der Fahrrinne, dort und wahrscheinlich noch südlicher kamen die großen Fische her. Sie waren aber auch in der anderen Richtung, dort wo die Fähren pendeln und Richtung rote Tonne. Wichtig war, nicht zu flach zu angeln, weniger als 25 Meter brachten nichts, und etwas Drift sollte auch herrschen. 
Meine Frau angelt eher passiv, ein Gummifisch unten und zwei Twister drüber, und fängt damit die meisten Fische, nebenbei gesagt, dieses Jahr auch die größten. Mein Sohn und ich pilken meistens, daher wissen wir, dass es reichlich Nachwuchs gibt. Es gibt Makrelen und Heringe, zwei Lengs hatten wir auch, wer Hornhecht will und es darauf anlegt, wird welche fangen. Zu Plattfisch im Sommer muss ich sicher nichts schreiben.
Zum Appetitholen schaut Multe`s Video bei IBI. 
Allen künftigen Fahrern Petri Heil und guten Wind!
Gruß Ralph


----------



## Deichkind (20. Juli 2020)

Moin Leute,
bin spontan kommende woche in Spodsbjerg. Ok, grüne Tonne, rote Tonne, nicht zu flach. Bevor ich hier sämtliche Beträge durchforste, vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen hier, der mir GPS-Daten oder markierungen auf der Seekarte empfehlen kann. Gerne auch welche Rwgion für Platten aktuell am besten ist. 
Freue mich auf Feedback und bedanke mich im Voraus
Gruss


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. Juli 2020)

Moin,

mal eine Frage zum Baglimit: gilt pro Person, so weit klar. Aber auch für Kinder? D.h. wenn ich mit Frau und zwei Kindern (unter 18 Jahre) draußen bin = 4 x5?
Oder nur für Personen, die den dänischen Angelschein gelöst haben? Kinder unter 18 brauchen ja keinen Angelschein.
Grüße und Danke vorab


----------



## Stulle (22. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage zum Baglimit: gilt pro Person, so weit klar. Aber auch für Kinder? D.h. wenn ich mit Frau und zwei Kindern (unter 18 Jahre) draußen bin = 4 x5?
> Oder nur für Personen, die den dänischen Angelschein gelöst haben? Kinder unter 18 brauchen ja keinen Angelschein.
> Grüße und Danke vorab



Pro Angler*in wenn die Kinder nur da sitzen und keine Ausrütung mit haben kannst du denen keine Fische unterschieben.


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage zum Baglimit: gilt pro Person, so weit klar. Aber auch für Kinder? D.h. wenn ich mit Frau und zwei Kindern (unter 18 Jahre) draußen bin = 4 x5?
> Oder nur für Personen, die den dänischen Angelschein gelöst haben? Kinder unter 18 brauchen ja keinen Angelschein.
> Grüße und Danke vorab



Moin Moin,
Ich glaube kaum dass das Baglimit davon abhängig ist ob ein Angelschein gelöst ist ob nun unter 18 oder über 65 Jahren. Das würde dann ja einen Betrug sehr vereinfachen. Also greift  dann wie von Dir geschrieben 4x5 Regelung. Alles andere würde ich nicht riskieren ansonsten ist die Urlaubskasse plötzlich leer. Die Kontrolleure verhandeln da nicht   
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. Juli 2020)

Danke euch für die Antworten!
Meine beiden Kids angeln sehr gerne und sind heiß auf Dorsch und Platte, v.a. mein Junge freut sich schon so in etwa wie der Alte.. Sind aber erst 11, von daher die Frage.
Und by the way, ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn wir mal 10 passende Dorsche fangen, viel mehr muss es gar nicht sein.

Übrigens: wenn noch jemand Lust hat, mal mit rauszufahren und sonst keine Gelegenheit hat, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich denke, dass meine Frau und Tochter häufiger mal nicht mit rausfahren. Dann wäre Platz. Wir sind vom 2. bis 15 Aug. in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Antworten!
> Meine beiden Kids angeln sehr gerne und sind heiß auf Dorsch und Platte, v.a. mein Junge freut sich schon so in etwa wie der Alte.. Sind aber erst 11, von daher die Frage.
> Und by the way, ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn wir mal 10 passende Dorsche fangen, viel mehr muss es gar nicht sein.
> 
> Übrigens: wenn noch jemand Lust hat, mal mit rauszufahren und sonst keine Gelegenheit hat, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich denke, dass meine Frau und Tochter häufiger mal nicht mit rausfahren. Dann wäre Platz. Wir sind vom 2. bis 15 Aug. in Spodsbjerg.



Sehr gerne und ich hoffe dass deine Kids etwas fangen was auch maßig ist. Wenn nicht maßig unbedingt zurück in den Teich auch wenn geschlitzt oder blutend. Auch da sind die Kontrolleure unnachgiebig. Das gilt auch für den Plattfisch aber da gibt es kein Bag Limit. Nehme also zum Angeln ein paar Ringler oder ein paar Tobiasfische (für Steinbutt)  mit falls die Quote für Dorsch erreicht ist. Die Köder bekommst Du im Angelzentrum/ Spodsbjerg 
Schaue mal auf den Link was die Mindestmaße und Beschränkungen in DK betrifft.





						Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße
					

Mindestmaße Schonzeiten




					daenemark.fish-maps.de
				




Gruß, Petri und einen schönen Urlaub,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (22. Juli 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Antworten!
> Meine beiden Kids angeln sehr gerne und sind heiß auf Dorsch und Platte, v.a. mein Junge freut sich schon so in etwa wie der Alte.. Sind aber erst 11, von daher die Frage.
> Und by the way, ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn wir mal 10 passende Dorsche fangen, viel mehr muss es gar nicht sein.
> 
> Übrigens: wenn noch jemand Lust hat, mal mit rauszufahren und sonst keine Gelegenheit hat, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich denke, dass meine Frau und Tochter häufiger mal nicht mit rausfahren. Dann wäre Platz. Wir sind vom 2. bis 15 Aug. in Spodsbjerg.



Dann Petri Heil


----------



## cocorell (23. Juli 2020)

Moin Moin,

vor kurzer Zeit hatte ich hier ja eine Frage über die Bearbeitungsdauer und die Dauer des Postweges, nach Beantragung, der dänischen Jahreserlaubniskarte gestellt.
Ich kann Vollzug melden, knapp zwei Wochen nach dem ich die Jahreskarten, online, beantragt hatte sind die Karten nun gestern eingetroffen!
EInfacher und bequemer geht´s nun wirklich nicht mehr! Die dänischen Behörden arbeiten doch echt schnell!


----------



## rule270 (24. Juli 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Heute ging das wetter ja wieder, warum gibt's noch keine Meldungen


Hy

Schau mal bei  Windfinder.De  rein und gib DK Buckemose an oder zieh mit der Maus Langeland rein und vergrößere die Sache der Karte.
Wenn Du Buckemose anklickst geht ein Fenster auf mit den Werten. Oben auf dem Zahnrad kannst du ms, km/h oder Beaufort wählen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (26. Juli 2020)

Deichkind schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> bin spontan kommende woche in Spodsbjerg. Ok, grüne Tonne, rote Tonne, nicht zu flach. Bevor ich hier sämtliche Beträge durchforste, vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen hier, der mir GPS-Daten oder markierungen auf der Seekarte empfehlen kann. Gerne auch welche Rwgion für Platten aktuell am besten ist.
> Freue mich auf Feedback und bedanke mich im Voraus
> Gruss


Hy
Fahr mal die RW 6 an.
Das Gebiet rundrum ist sehr zerklüftet.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrung wie es mit den Minni Thunen im Belt aussieht


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (5. August 2020)

Moin,bin gerade auf lange und kann mal einer Meldung machen ob es bei euch auch so schlecht läuft hatten 3 Tage von 4 nicht einen Fisch..


----------



## cocorell (6. August 2020)

Johnnydiekelle schrieb:


> Moin,bin gerade auf lange und kann mal einer Meldung machen ob es bei euch auch so schlecht läuft hatten 3 Tage von 4 nicht einen Fisch..




Nicht einen Fisch!? Das liest sich ja eher schlecht! Leider schreibst Du nicht wie und wo du angelst! Angelst Du vom Boot aus oder nur von Land?
An welchen Stellen hast Du es bisher versucht? Wenn Du alle Spots abgeangelt hast, alle Tiefen versucht hast und auch alles andere mögliche dann ist das wirklich schlecht das Du nicht einen Fisch ans Band bekommen hast! Ich wünsche Dir das Du in den verbleibenden Tagen noch Deinen Fisch fangen wirst!


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. August 2020)

Ja, läuft aktuell auch bei uns nicht gut. Sind dreimal raus und zum Glück hat mein Sohn einen Dorsch gefangen. ... seinen ersten, freu! Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir nur die Stellen vom Hafen überm gelben Turm bis etwas weiter als der grüne Turm u rote Boje gefischt haben, zw 18 und 40m. Da wir 14 Tage da sind, Familienurlaub und auch mit dem eigenen Boot habe ich auch nicht son „Druck“, aber schade ist es schon. Wurde mir auch so von anderen Bootsanglern so beschrieben. Der letzte „Fisch der Woche“ ist auch schon über zwei Wochen her und das in der Hauptsaison. Viele Netze, v.a. beim gelben Turm. Kann sein, dass es weiter weg besser läuft, mal sehen, ob wir morgen früh bei gutem Wind mal Bermuda, Blinddarm etc. ausprobieren..


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Ja, läuft aktuell auch bei uns nicht gut. Sind dreimal raus und zum Glück hat mein Sohn einen Dorsch gefangen. ... seinen ersten, freu! Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir nur die Stellen vom Hafen überm gelben Turm bis etwas weiter als der grüne Turm u rote Boje gefischt haben, zw 18 und 40m. Da wir 14 Tage da sind, Familienurlaub und auch mit dem eigenen Boot habe ich auch nicht son „Druck“, aber schade ist es schon. Wurde mir auch so von anderen Bootsanglern so beschrieben. Der letzte „Fisch der Woche“ ist auch schon über zwei Wochen her und das in der Hauptsaison. Viele Netze, v.a. beim gelben Turm. Kann sein, dass es weiter weg besser läuft, mal sehen, ob wir morgen früh bei gutem Wind mal Bermuda, Blinddarm etc. ausprobieren..


Bermuda, Blinddarm? 
Was ist das? Unterwasserberge / Rinnen?


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. August 2020)

Google mal, sind gebräuchliche Stellenbezeichnungen, man findet die auch mit Koordinaten


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Google mal, sind gebräuchliche Stellenbezeichnungen, man findet die auch mit Koordinaten


Jaja hast ja recht  schöne Stellen gibts da...
Dann mal Petri für die nächsten Tage!


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (8. August 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Nicht einen Fisch!? Das liest sich ja eher schlecht! Leider schreibst Du nicht wie und wo du angelst! Angelst Du vom Boot aus oder nur von Land?
> An welchen Stellen hast Du es bisher versucht? Wenn Du alle Spots abgeangelt hast, alle Tiefen versucht hast und auch alles andere mögliche dann ist das wirklich schlecht das Du nicht einen Fisch ans Band bekommen hast! Ich wünsche Dir das Du in den verbleibenden Tagen noch Deinen Fisch fangen wirst!



Sind mit 10 fischen nachhause gefahren... haben vom Boot alles versucht 2 mal Bermuda aber dort kam nicht ein Fisch ans Band.... sonst waren wir immer zwischen Bermuda und grün aber auch da nichts. Hatten 1 Tag 7 fische zu dritt allerdings auf 14m im kraut und gestern am letzten Tag führen wir der ms Amigo hinterher aber während die Angler auf dem kutter um die 100 dorsche hatten,hatten wir nur 1....  Aber es war auch seeeeehr köderabhängig. Hätte mal gerne gewusst was die Jungs auf der ms Amigo gestern dran hatten vllt ist ja jemand davon hier und kann mal Meldung machen. Echt ein schlechtes Jahr gewesen.....


----------



## cocorell (9. August 2020)

Johnnydiekelle schrieb:


> Sind mit 10 fischen nachhause gefahren... haben vom Boot alles versucht 2 mal Bermuda aber dort kam nicht ein Fisch ans Band.... sonst waren wir immer zwischen Bermuda und grün aber auch da nichts. Hatten 1 Tag 7 fische zu dritt allerdings auf 14m im kraut und gestern am letzten Tag führen wir der ms Amigo hinterher aber während die Angler auf dem kutter um die 100 dorsche hatten,hatten wir nur 1....  Aber es war auch seeeeehr köderabhängig. Hätte mal gerne gewusst was die Jungs auf der ms Amigo gestern dran hatten vllt ist ja jemand davon hier und kann mal Meldung machen. Echt ein schlechtes Jahr gewesen.....



Deiner Schilderung nach gibt es ja doch noch Fisch. Gut zu wissen!   

Welche Köder hattet Ihr im Einsatz?

Selbst wenn auf dem Kutter, in Eurer unmittelbaren Nähe, Dorsch gefangen wurde heißt es nicht automatisch das nur 100 Meter oder 200 Meter weiter auch der Dorsch steht!  Aber das wisst Ihr ja selber!
In vier Wochen sind wir auf der Insel, ich bin gespannt wie es bei uns laufen wird. An den Ködern wird es dann wohl nicht liegen. Wir sind bestens ausgerüstet und können je nach Gegebenheit schnell die Köder wechseln! Wir haben alle Möglichkeiten, egal ob nun vom Boot aus mit Pilk- oder Spinrute, oder mit dem Brandungsgeschirr! Sollte es mit dem Dorsch nicht so gut laufen werden wir auf Platte oder auf MEFO angeln! So oder so, mit oder ohne Fisch, aber lieber mit Fisch,  werde ich hier darüber berichten!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (9. August 2020)

Und dazu kommt die von den 100 dorschen war gefühlt keiner unter 70 dabei war schon ziemlich frustrierend. Schöne





cocorell schrieb:


> Deiner Schilderung nach gibt es ja doch noch Fisch. Gut zu wissen!
> 
> Welche Köder hattet Ihr im Einsatz?
> 
> ...


Wir haben alles probiert mörchen ging nichts. Hatten 3 dorsche auf rote Gummi Würmer und den rest auf gelb orange pilker. Hab alles ausprobiert motoroil,grüne köder blaue köder makrelen imitate usw.... Wir standen direkt neben dem kutter vllt 15-20 m weg  die hatten alle nur 1 schweren pilker denke so 500-600 g und die sahen aus wie ganz normale metallstäbe so pfeilartig... Um den kutter standen bestimmt 6-7 boote aber alle haben nicht wirklich gefangen. komisch dieses Jahr gewesen werden nächstes mal auch mal 1 Tag mit dem kutter mitfahren


----------



## SFVNOR (9. August 2020)

Johnnydiekelle schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt die von den 100 dorschen war gefühlt keiner unter 70 dabei war schon ziemlich frustrierend. Schöne
> Wir haben alles probiert mörchen ging nichts. Hatten 3 dorsche auf rote Gummi Würmer und den rest auf gelb orange pilker. Hab alles ausprobiert motoroil,grüne köder blaue köder makrelen imitate usw.... Wir standen direkt neben dem kutter vllt 15-20 m weg  die hatten alle nur 1 schweren pilker denke so 500-600 g und die sahen aus wie ganz normale metallstäbe so pfeilartig... Um den kutter standen bestimmt 6-7 boote aber alle haben nicht wirklich gefangen. komisch dieses Jahr gewesen werden nächstes mal auch mal 1 Tag mit dem kutter mitfahren



@jonnydiekelle
Ich glaube dass Du dich da böse verschätzt hast  
500 - 600 Gramm auf einer Tiefe von 20 Metern ist mehr wie unwahrscheinlich und auch bei max. 45 - 50 Metern im LL-Belt  bestimmt nicht fängig. 
Dazu müsste die Ausrüstung auf diese Angelei angepasst sein. D.h., Multirolle, Rute, Schnur und Tackle. Das Passt doch eher zu Norwegen. für Tiefen ab 100 Meter.
Ach ja, den Angelkuttern hinterher zu fahren bringt in der Regel keinen Fisch weil die Kutter (besser ausgerüstet) punktuel die Spots anfahren können und dann im Umkreis von 100 Metern ist dann tote Hose   
Petri für das nächste Mal,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @jonnydiekelle
> Ich glaube dass Du dich da böse verschätzt hast
> 500 - 600 Gramm auf einer Tiefe von 20 Metern ist mehr wie unwahrscheinlich und auch bei max. 45 - 50 Metern im LL-Belt  bestimmt nicht fängig.
> Dazu müsste die Ausrüstung auf diese Angelei angepasst sein. D.h., Multirolle, Rute, Schnur und Tackle. Das Passt doch eher zu Norwegen. für Tiefen ab 100 Meter.
> ...



Ne das hab ich auch schon erlebt unter 400g bist du nicht mal bei 20m runter gekommen. Hat allerdings auch nichts gebissen dann.


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (9. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @jonnydiekelle
> Ich glaube dass Du dich da böse verschätzt hast
> 500 - 600 Gramm auf einer Tiefe von 20 Metern ist mehr wie unwahrscheinlich und auch bei max. 45 - 50 Metern im LL-Belt  bestimmt nicht fängig.
> Dazu müsste die Ausrüstung auf diese Angelei angepasst sein. D.h., Multirolle, Rute, Schnur und Tackle. Das Passt doch eher zu Norwegen. für Tiefen ab 100 Meter.
> ...


Genau so wie Stulle schon sagt  ich hab mit 300 g geangelt auf 35-40 Meter und war ca 2 Sekunden unten dazu kommt überwasser drift von knapp 5 kmh da brauchst du 500g und daran lag es schätze ich mal auch warum die Jungs da 100 dicke leoparden rausgeholt haben. Und ja die haben ihr Gerät auch angepasst alle dicke multirollen und 350 450 g ruten


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (9. August 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ne das hab ich auch schon erlebt unter 400g bist du nicht mal bei 20m runter gekommen. Hat allerdings auch nichts gebissen dann.


Jaa wenn das Wasser drückt und dazu noch überwasser drift dann ist es zum verzweifelnich denke mal da die Jungs auf dem kutter alle die gleichen pilker hatten haben sie sich die auf dem kutter gekauft hab danach auch die "guides" im angelladen getroffen wie sie neue Ausrüstung gekauft haben


----------



## Multe (9. August 2020)

@
*Johnnydiekelle*
die Angler auf der Amigo haben mit Sicherheit nicht mit so schweren Pilkern gefischt.... wir hatten am Morgen 60gr Pilker genutzt und haben in 40m Tiefe gefischt. Die beiden Kutter kamen in unsere Nähe....es war in der ganzen Zeit* KEINE *Strömung. Erst nach dem Mittag - gegen 13.00 Uhr hat eine leichte nordgehende Strömung eingesetzt.


----------



## Zanderman (9. August 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> @
> *Johnnydiekelle*
> die Angler auf der Amigo haben mit Sicherheit nicht mit so schweren Pilkern gefischt.... wir hatten am Morgen 60gr Pilker genutzt und haben in 40m Tiefe gefischt. Die beiden Kutter kamen in unsere Nähe....es war in der ganzen Zeit* KEINE *Strömung. Erst nach dem Mittag - gegen 13.00 Uhr hat eine leichte nordgehende Strömung eingesetzt.



Moinsen  Walter, 
Das hast Du wahrscheinlich falsch interpretiert. Johnnydiekelle hat nicht von heute gesprochen/geschrieben. 
Heute war im Süden nie mehr Strom >1,4 kn (bis 16:00,danach waren wir ja drin.) 
Wir haben zwischen 24 und 50 m Tiefe geangelt und bis 75 cm gefangen. Alle vereinzelt.... Suchen und versuchen ist zur Zeit angesagt. Wirklich gut war wohl kaum Einer heute, wir sind mit unseren 5 Fischen für den ersten Tag absolut  zufrieden.

Allen weiter Petri


----------



## Zanderman (9. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @jonnydiekelle
> Ich glaube dass Du dich da böse verschätzt hast
> 500 - 600 Gramm auf einer Tiefe von 20 Metern ist mehr wie unwahrscheinlich und auch bei max. 45 - 50 Metern im LL-Belt  bestimmt nicht fängig.
> Dazu müsste die Ausrüstung auf diese Angelei angepasst sein. D.h., Multirolle, Rute, Schnur und Tackle. Das Passt doch eher zu Norwegen. für Tiefen ab 100 Meter.
> ...


Stefan, Du irrst Dich,
Der LL Belt erfordert des öfteren hartes Gerät und Gewichte ab 250 gr. Ob das Spass macht ist eine ganz andere Frage.
Und es macht durchaus Sinn die Kutter im Blick zu halten. Als Urlaubsangler erfährst Du doch so am ehesten wo wie tief mit was gefangen wird,... das man dabei nicht störend nah ranfährt sollte sich von selbst verstehen. Tips gibt kaum einer freiwillig aber wenn der Kutter weg ist kann man sich doch das Gebiet in Ruhe anschauen...wir finden heute noch, nach 40 Jahren LL, neue Stellen die das beangeln lohnen.


----------



## cocorell (10. August 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, bei 250gr + hört im Belt der Spaß auf, zumindest für mich. 120gr. sollten da fast das max. sein was man an Gewicht braucht um Grundkontakt zu bekommen. Ich persönlich würde es dann mit der Dorschangelei belassen und  auf Platte umsteigen. Platte entweder vom Boot oder vom Strand aus! Aber das ist nur meine persönliche  Meinung dazu.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. August 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei 250gr + hört im Belt der Spaß auf, zumindest für mich. 120gr. sollten da fast das max. sein was man an Gewicht braucht um Grundkontakt zu bekommen. Ich persönlich würde es dann mit der Dorschangelei belassen und  auf Platte umsteigen. Platte entweder vom Boot oder vom Strand aus! Aber das ist nur meine persönliche  Meinung dazu.



Ich habe in meiner Köderbox nur 1nen Pilker mit 150 GR und kann deiner persönlichen Ansicht nur zustimmen.  Bei 400 - 500 GR hat man nach einer Stunde Arme wie Popeye   Ich sattel dann auch lieber auf Platte und Mefos an der Pose in seichteren Tiefen um. Nun ja, aber jeder wie gewollt. Ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## buttweisser (10. August 2020)

Moin Onkels, ich bin am Sonnabend, nach 14,5 Stunden Fahrt angekommen. So ein Chaos Richtung Dänemark und an der Grenze habe ich schon Jahre nicht erlebt. 

Heute Abend wird mal bissl Boot gefahren. Vielleicht lassen sich ja paar Fischlein zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. August 2020)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Onkels, ich bin am Sonnabend, nach 14,5 Stunden Fahrt angekommen. So ein Chaos Richtung Dänemark und an der Grenze habe ich schon Jahre nicht erlebt.
> 
> Heute Abend wird mal bissl Boot gefahren. Vielleicht lassen sich ja paar Fischlein zum Landgang überreden.



Genieße die Zeit und Petri.
Stefan


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (10. August 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> @
> *Johnnydiekelle*
> die Angler auf der Amigo haben mit Sicherheit nicht mit so schweren Pilkern gefischt.... wir hatten am Morgen 60gr Pilker genutzt und haben in 40m Tiefe gefischt. Die beiden Kutter kamen in unsere Nähe....es war in der ganzen Zeit* KEINE *Strömung. Erst nach dem Mittag - gegen 13.00 Uhr hat eine leichte nordgehende Strömung eingesetzt.


Ich hab von letzten Freitag geredetwie gesagt hattenur noch 200g bleikopf mit dem ich 2 sekunden unten war und hab dann einfach noch 100g tropfblei rangehangen aber das hat auch kein bisschen geholfen.


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (10. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Köderbox nur 1nen Pilker mit 150 GR und kann deiner persönlichen Ansicht nur zustimmen.  Bei 400 - 500 GR hat man nach einer Stunde Arme wie Popeye   Ich sattel dann auch lieber auf Platte und Mefos an der Pose in seichteren Tiefen um. Nun ja, aber jeder wie gewollt. Ist halt Geschmackssache


Du sagst esAber das ist mir eigentlich relativ egal wenn ich fische fange nur leider blieb das ja auch aus..


----------



## cocorell (10. August 2020)

Johnnydiekelle schrieb:


> Ich hab von letzten Freitag geredetwie gesagt hattenur noch 200g bleikopf mit dem ich 2 sekunden unten war und hab dann einfach noch 100g tropfblei rangehangen aber das hat auch kein bisschen geholfen.




Dann kann man in Eurem Fall  nur sagen ; " mehr als blöd gelaufen"! Bei der nächsten Angeltour auf LL wird alles besser, leichter und erfolgreicher.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. August 2020)

Johnnydiekelle schrieb:


> Ich hab von letzten Freitag geredetwie gesagt hattenur noch 200g bleikopf mit dem ich 2 sekunden unten war und hab dann einfach noch 100g tropfblei rangehangen aber das hat auch kein bisschen geholfen.



Du wirst deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen und vielleicht ein paar Tipps von den *alten* LL-Fahrern folgen und probieren. Auch wenn der LL-Belt wie ein Ententeich aussieht (wie schon letzte Woche) kann die Oberflächen/ Unterströmung gewaltig sein und man geht ab wie *Schmitz Katze*


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. August 2020)

Hallo LL-Fans,
des einen Freud ist des Anderen Leid.
In diesem Fall bin ich zum Glück derjenige welcher sich freut. Musste doch ein Bekannter die bevorstehende LL-Tour aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen, womit nun für mich noch ein Platz frei wurde. Beim Durchlesen des Threads von 2019 und diesem Jahr habe ich nun alles wie ein Schwamm aufgesogen aber auch gelernt, dass es nichts schaden kann, "fangfrische" Infos zu bekommen um die eigenen Erfolgsaussichten zu steigern. Insofern wäre ich über jeden Ratschlag dankbar, welcher mich die kommenden Tage noch ereilt. Wir sind vom 15.-22. 08.2020 in Spodsbjerg und haben dort von IBI ein Limbo gemietet. Wir würden uns natürlich über einen Plausch im Hafen auch freuen. Den wann hat man schon mal die Gelegenheit, Boardies persönlich kennen zu lernen.
Wer ist denn zu der Zeit noch vor Ort und hat Interesse sich mal auszutauschen?

Petri Heil aus Hessen


----------



## fischerheinrich (10. August 2020)

Mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von Spodsbjerg:
Sind seit etwas über eine Woche hier, zwei Dorsche... aber der größte hatte 100cm  , der hatte auf etwas über 30m auf orangenem Jig an 80gr Bleikopf gebissen, Bereich grüner Turm.
sehr, sehr zäh das Ganze, wir fahren dank eigenem Boot aber auch nicht jeden Tag raus und auch mal auf Platte. 
Ich fahre schon 20 Jahre n Dk an die Ostsee, Als und Langeland, und die Zeiten, dass man man auch mit wenig Erfahrungen im Meeresangeln im allgemeinen und für die besuchte Gegend im Speziellen (hier dann Spodsbjerg) mal ein paar Dorsche fangen konnte, sind wohl meistens vorbei... leider. 
Es geht wohl noch was auf Dorsch, aber dafür muss man sehr erfahren sein was Technik und vor allem Stellen angeht.
Man sieht auch viele Netze direkt im Bereich Spodsberg, gelber Turm und umzu, und fragt sich , ob es gesamtwirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoller wäre, zumindest für die Haupturlaubszeit den Berufsfischern das Stellen der Netze dort (ggf. gegen Entschädigung) zu untersagen. Für die Spezis ist es egal, ob man bei 4bft aus Ost eine Stunde zu den Spods fährt, so denn man diese denn kennt. Für die nicht ganz so erfahrenen oder Familien ist das nicht so schön, da wäre der eine oder andere Dorsch am gelben Turm schon ausreichend.
übrigens hat es am gelben Turm wohl vor etwas über zwei Wochen einen schönen Schwarm gegeben...
zu den Platten: auch nicht so berauschend, aber ok. Südlich des Hafens ging bei uns nix, nördlich passte es.
insgesamt zum Urlaub hier in Spodsbjerg: ne glatte eins, das Wetter ist ein Traum, freundliche Menschen, super lecker die Ribbenburger bei Mad und Is, alles so entspannt hier, es gibt noch mehr als nur Dorsch


----------



## cocorell (11. August 2020)

@fischerheinrich,

ja die Zeiten der Dorschernte scheint vorbei zu sein! Jetzt heißt es auf "Dorsch angeln"! 
Das die Berufsfischer übermäßig ihre Stellnetze ausbringen habe ich auch schon gehört. Auch das die Berufsfischer nicht gerade gut auf die Sportangler zu sprechen sind! Da sollen auch schon böse Worte gefallen sein! 

Hier lese ich jetzt die letzten Tage immer wieder das es recht mau mit den Angelerfolgen auf Dorsch aussieht. Ein bisschen was wird über Köder und auch über die allseits bekannten Spots geschrieben. Interessant wäre zu erfahren wie es mit der Wassertemperatur z.Z. aussieht! Könnte es sein das sich der Dorsch wegen evtl. zu hoher Wassertemperaturen in noch tieferes Wasser zurückgezogen hat? Das dies auch ein Grund sein kann das es im Belt, augenblicklich, schwer ist erfolgreich auf Dorsch zu angeln?

Und klar, Du hast völlig Recht wenn Du schreibst das LL auch noch mehr als nur Dorsch zu bieten hat! Für mich ist es nicht nur der Dorsch der die Insel so reizvoll macht! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## danalf (12. August 2020)

Ist denn der Walter vor Ort??Was macht der Umzug oder bist Du schon mein fast Nachbar?Wünschr allen die vor Ort sind schönes Wetter und gute Fische.
Gruß aus Dänemark-Lutz


----------



## Multe (12. August 2020)

danalf schrieb:


> Ist denn der Walter vor Ort??Was macht der Umzug oder bist Du schon mein fast Nachbar?Wünschr allen die vor Ort sind schönes Wetter und gute Fische.
> Gruß aus Dänemark-Lutz


Tja mein Bester - Danke dir... ab Dezember sind wir wirklich "fast" Nachbarn - wir wohnen dann in der Nähe von Süderlügum....also nicht weit von
Løgumskloster


----------



## cocorell (13. August 2020)

Die Tage wurde hier ja mehr als ausreichend darüber berichtet das es im Belt kaum Dorsch zu fangen gibt.
Hier ein paar aktuelle Info ś aus erster Quelle. Im Kleinen Belt wird bei 25 Meter gut gefangen 3 KG , dann in der Rinne bei 15 bis 25 Meter und bei Lohals ( Brücke ) wurden 4-5 KG Dorsche gefangen!
Also Fisch ist vorhanden, allerdings hielt meine Quelle die 300gr - 500gr. Gewicht für viel zu schwer!


----------



## rule270 (13. August 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Fans,
> des einen Freud ist des Anderen Leid.
> In diesem Fall bin ich zum Glück derjenige welcher sich freut. Musste doch ein Bekannter die bevorstehende LL-Tour aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen, womit nun für mich noch ein Platz frei wurde. Beim Durchlesen des Threads von 2019 und diesem Jahr habe ich nun alles wie ein Schwamm aufgesogen aber auch gelernt, dass es nichts schaden kann, "fangfrische" Infos zu bekommen um die eigenen Erfolgsaussichten zu steigern. Insofern wäre ich über jeden Ratschlag dankbar, welcher mich die kommenden Tage noch ereilt. Wir sind vom 15.-22. 08.2020 in Spodsbjerg und haben dort von IBI ein Limbo gemietet. Wir würden uns natürlich über einen Plausch im Hafen auch freuen. Den wann hat man schon mal die Gelegenheit, Boardies persönlich kennen zu lernen.
> Wer ist denn zu der Zeit noch vor Ort und hat Interesse sich mal auszutauschen?
> ...


Hy bin ab 17.08 in LL vieleicht sieht man sich ja. Je nach Wetterlage und Bedarf an Gerät komme ich nach Spotsbjerg.
Vom 13.08 Bin im Öresund und werde dort ein wenig für meine Kochtopf sammeln.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Chips (13. August 2020)

Hallo, wollte ende September mal für eine Woche nach Langeland.
War früher schon 3-4 mal dort, in Spodsberg,aber schon 15 Jahre her.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage Spodsberg  oder evtll. nach Bagenkop ???

In Bagenkop gibt es schöne Häuser direkt am Hafen. Gibt es dort auch eine Slipanlage? bzw. Gastliegeplätze?

Welche Vor und Nachteile hat Bagenkop gegenüber Spodsberg.

Wollen auf Dorsch, Platte, Hering, Makrele? und Seelachs? angeln.

Chips


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (13. August 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Die Tage wurde hier ja mehr als ausreichend darüber berichtet das es im Belt kaum Dorsch zu fangen gibt.
> Hier ein paar aktuelle Info ś aus erster Quelle. Im Kleinen Belt wird bei 25 Meter gut gefangen 3 KG , dann in der Rinne bei 15 bis 25 Meter und bei Lohals ( Brücke ) wurden 4-5 KG Dorsche gefangen!
> Also Fisch ist vorhanden, allerdings hielt meine Quelle die 300gr - 500gr. Gewicht für viel zu schwer!


Ja kommt ganz auf den Tag an hatten auch paar Tage mit 100g bleiköpfen geangelt und die blieben permanent bei 40m unten aber wie gesagt letzten Freitag war überwasser drift von fast 5 kmh wenn es dann noch von unten drückt bleibst du mit 300g keine 3 sekunden unten!


----------



## Multe (13. August 2020)

Wer schreibt denn so einen Mist, das es im Belt keinen Dorsch gibt? Schaut allein mal die Fänge auf den Kuttern an - da waren täglich reichlich Dorsch an Bord- Fische bis 11kg. 
Wenn halt einige Angler mit den Bedingungen nicht zu recht kommen, kann man nicht behaupten das der Belt leergefischt ist. Viele haben "Spielzeugruten" an Bord und wollen damit den Dorsch bezwingen.
Natürlich waren Tage dabei, wo keine Strömung war - oder zu starker Wind und Wellen - das da wenig läuft ist normal.
Gerade in dieser Woche hat sich* KEINER *die Mühe gemacht den Dorsch zu suchen - sondern sie haben sich alle an den Kutter angehängt. Da die Dänen aber eine andere Angeltechnik haben - Bulenfischen - gingen halt einige leer aus.


----------



## Johnnydiekelle (13. August 2020)

Multe schrieb:


> Wer schreibt denn so einen Mist, das es im Belt keinen Dorsch gibt? Schaut allein mal die Fänge auf den Kuttern an - da waren täglich reichlich Dorsch an Bord- Fische bis 11kg.
> Wenn halt einige Angler mit den Bedingungen nicht zu recht kommen, kann man nicht behaupten das der Belt leergefischt ist. Viele haben "Spielzeugruten" an Bord und wollen damit den Dorsch bezwingen.
> Natürlich waren Tage dabei, wo keine Strömung war - oder zu starker Wind und Wellen - das da wenig läuft ist normal.
> Gerade in dieser Woche hat sich* KEINER *die Mühe gemacht den Dorsch zu suchen - sondern sie haben sich alle an den Kutter angehängt. Da die Dänen aber eine andere Angeltechnik haben - Bulenfischen - gingen halt einige leer aus.


Ja sicher fangen die kutterhaben ja auch ganz andere echolote und vorallem viel mehr Erfahrung. Aber Fakt ist ganz klar es ist halt nicht mehr wie früher das du dich auf volle Kisten eigentlich schon so gut wie verlassen kannst.. Und jz werden wieder einige kommen "ja wenn und aber" ja aber wie ich mitkriege sind die meisten hier schon seit Ewigkeiten auf dem belt oder wohnen  sogar dort in der Nähe. Wir fahren jz mittlerweile auch schon seit 10 jahren nach langeland aber die ersten jahre waren auch die besten... In anderen Foren liest man auch häufig das viele nicht mehr auf den belt fahren weil es nunmal einfach immer knapper um den dorsch wird. Ich schließe jetzt mal platte und mefo aus weil ich deswegen nicht dorthin fahre. Wir fahren nächstes Jahr mal etwas früher vllt wird's ja mal wieder was.


----------



## cocorell (14. August 2020)

Chips schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte ende September mal für eine Woche nach Langeland.
> War früher schon 3-4 mal dort, in Spodsberg,aber schon 15 Jahre her.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage Spodsberg  oder evtll. nach Bagenkop ???
> ...



Beide Standorte haben ihre Vorteile. Ja, diese roten Häuser in Bagenkop Havn haben was besonders. Eines von diesen Häuser bewohne ich wenn ich ab dem 05.09.2020 für eine Woche auf der Insel bin.
Der Vorteil von Spodsbjerg ist das man recht zügig, mit dem Boot, die meisten Spots erreicht!
Da stellt sich dann die Frage ob man in einem Häuschen direkt am Hafen wohnt und dafür mehr Strecke mit dem Boot macht oder ob einem die kurzen Wege wichtig sind. Beide Häfen verfügen über eine Slipanlage. Slipanlagen findest Du aber auch u.a. in Bukkemose oder Lohals Havn. Wie es mit den Gastliegeplätzen aus schaut kann ich nicht sagen da ich mir immer vor Ort ein Boot Miete!


----------



## Chips (14. August 2020)

Ja, genau diese roten Häuser meine ich...
vom Haus direkt  ins Boot hat schon was.
Wie weit ist denn die "mehr Strecke" von Bagenkop aus? Lohnt sich das angeln auf der Ostseite schon, oder sollte man besser an/oder um die Südspitze rum
um an den Fisch zu gelangen.
Wenn die Strecke von Bagenkop havn bis Südspitze auf Dorsch nicht wirklich passt ist der Standortvorteil schon fast dahin ausser bei Ostwind.


----------



## buttweisser (15. August 2020)

Moin Onkels, ein kurzer Bericht über meine bisherigen paar Angelstunden auf See. Da meine Damen nicht "schaukelfest" sind, muß ich immer relativ windgeschütze Bereiche aufsuchen. Dadurch kam ich leider noch nicht in die Gelegenheit tiefere Bereiche aufzusuchen um Dorsch zu finden.

Wir haben zwischen 14 und 22m Platte, Wittlinge und Makrelen gefangen. Die Platten scheinen nicht gerade in Beißlaune zu sein. Die Bisse kamen immer nur an eng begrenzten  Stellen mit fallenden oder steigenden Kanten. Das ständige umsetzen nervt schon bissl. 

Wer aber mit entsprechendem Paternoster oder leichtem Solopilker bzw. Blinker in blau/silber angelt, dem entschädigen die Makrelen für ausbleibende Dorschfänge.

Gefangen haben wir nur im Belt in der Marstalbucht bisher Fehlanzeige.


----------



## fischerheinrich (15. August 2020)

so, leider wieder zu Hause,  zwei schöne Wochen Spodsbjerg vorbei.

Was das Fangen von Dorschen anbelangt, hat sich zu meinen Vorberichten nichts geändert. Das war sehr, sehr schlecht.

Zum Schluss bin ich dann am Donnerstag nochmal mit der MS Amigo rausgefahren, wenn ich denn vielleicht zu blöd bin, den Dorsch zu finden oder mir nicht genug Mühe gegeben habe, dann eben mit den Profis. Um es kurz zu machen: So weit wie ich es überblicken konnte: zwei maßige Dorsche von ca. 50cm und zwei stattliche Makrelen,.. nein, nicht ich.. auf dem ganzen Schiff von 12 Anglern, das Heck konnte ich allerdings nicht gut einsehen. Und das obwohl von mir und den anderen alles versucht wurde, (sehr) schwerer Pilker, leichter Pilker, Gummi, mit Beifänger, ohne Beifänger, versch. Farben....  gefolgt ist uns auch nur einmal kurz ein Kleinboot, dafür ist aber unser Schiff dreimal im Zickzak durch zwei Ansammlungen von Kleinbooten im Bereich grüner Turm gefahren. 

Buche gerade schon für nächstes Jahr, ich hoffe, da wird alles genau so gut, wie dieses Jahr, nur mit mehr Dorsch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2020)

Servus Miteinnader,

sind nun seit gestern Nachmittag vor Ort. Nach dem Kofferauspacken ging es natürlich auch gleich nochmal für 3Std.raus.
Landen konnten wir zu viert allerdings nur noch einen Dorsch mit 5kg. Anschließend erfolgte dann gleich der 1. gemütliche Abend unter einem bezaubernden Sternenhimmel. 
Da wir durch die Anreise jedoch recht übermüdet waren, ging dieser allerdings nur bis 01:30 Uhr. 
Um vier Uhr klingelte dann der Wecker, denn man will ja nichts verpassen.
Also raus ins Getümmel und dann dauerte es auch nicht lange bis die Rute krumm war. 
Ein wirklich toller Dorsch mit 111cm und ausgenommen noch 10,4kg kam zum Vorschein.
Leider kam in den folgenden 3Std. nur noch ein Dorsch dazu..
Die zweite Ausfahrt am späten Nachmittag bis nach Sonnenuntergang brachte leider keinen Fisch mehr.
Dies lag allerdings an uns, denn manche Boote fingen so gut, dass sogar Fische zurückgesetzt wurden.
Tja, der feine Unterschied macht es wohl aus. 

Nun schaue ich mal ob ich endlich auch ein wenig Schlaf erhaschen kann und melde mich ggf. morgen...ach ne, sehen gerade der nächste Tag hat ja bereits begonnen, morgen mit neuen Eindrücken.


----------



## Ruderboot (20. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind seit Samstag, den 15.08.2020 auch in Langeland und möchten mal unsere Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
Zielfische waren bei uns primär Dorsch und Makrele.
Dorschmäßig ist die Bilanz für die derzeitigen Verhältnisse, zumindest für uns, zufriedenstellend. 12 Dorsche in 5 Tagen mit 7 Mann auf dem Boot. Alle zwischen 45 und 60 cm. Ist natürlich nicht die Welt, aber bei dem was wir so lesen, sind wir zufrieden. Die Dorsche haben wir zwischen 15 und 20 Meter gefangen. Scheinbar wurden auch ein paar größere in Tiefen von 38m bis 40m gefangen. Das haben wir auch versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.

Makrelen konnten wir bisher nur vereinzelt finden. Immer mal wieder 1-2, aber richtige Schwärme scheinen entweder nicht da zu sein oder sie beißen nicht. Unser Echolot ist zum Teil voll mit Fisch, beißen tut aber nix - uhrzeitunabhängig. Insgesamt haben wir nun etwa 10 Makrelen in 5 Tagen. 

Wer Heringe möchte, kann sich zur Zeit satt fangen. Die haben wir bei der Jagd auf Makrele mit etwas zu kleinem Vorfach als Beifang gehabt.

Sowohl Wind als auch Wetter sind aber top, deshalb sind wir mit unserem Urlaub trotzdem zufrieden und hoffen einfach mal, dass die letzten zwei Tage noch bisschen was einbringen.

Euch viel Erfolg und liebe Grüße


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. August 2020)

Ruderboot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir sind seit Samstag, den 15.08.2020 auch in Langeland und möchten mal unsere Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
> Zielfische waren bei uns primär Dorsch und Makrele.
> Dorschmäßig ist die Bilanz für die derzeitigen Verhältnisse, zumindest für uns, zufriedenstellend. 12 Dorsche in 5 Tagen mit 7 Mann auf dem Boot. Alle zwischen 45 und 60 cm. Ist natürlich nicht die Welt, aber bei dem was wir so lesen, sind wir zufrieden. Die Dorsche haben wir zwischen 15 und 20 Meter gefangen. *Scheinbar wurden auch ein paar größere in Tiefen von 38m bis 40m gefangen. Das haben wir auch versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.*
> ...



Nicht nur scheinbar
Mein 1. z.B. gleich am ersten Tag. Wird wohl aber auch mein Größter dieser Tour bleiben. 

111cm / 10kg nach dem Ausnehmen.


----------



## buttweisser (21. August 2020)

Moin moin, kurzes Fazit. Langeland war wieder schön, aber 2 Wochen Sommerurlaub sind einfach viel zu kurz. 

War mit dem Boot 3 mal von Bagenkop aus auf dem Wasser. Dorsch Fehlanzeige, auch die Fischer haben nur vereinzelt Dorsch im Netz. 

Einmal 43cm sonst nur kleine Dorsche um die 15cm. Haben auf Makrele und Hering umgestellt und ganz gut gefangen. Die Fische sind nun nach einem Rezept der letzten Ausgabe von Kutter und Küste sauer eingelegt. Wenn sie nur halb so gut schmecken wie sie riechen, das kann dann nur lecker werden. Getestet wird aber erst zuhause.


----------



## rule270 (23. August 2020)

Chips schrieb:


> Ja, genau diese roten Häuser meine ich...
> vom Haus direkt  ins Boot hat schon was.
> Wie weit ist denn die "mehr Strecke" von Bagenkop aus? Lohnt sich das angeln auf der Ostseite schon, oder sollte man besser an/oder um die Südspitze rum
> um an den Fisch zu gelangen.
> Wenn die Strecke von Bagenkop havn bis Südspitze auf Dorsch nicht wirklich passt ist der Standortvorteil schon fast dahin ausser bei Ostwind.


----------



## rule270 (23. August 2020)

Hy
Es lohnt sich immer Nordwärts über die Spitze zu fahren. Ri Rot und Grüne Tonne -. Dort liegen 2 Wracks. 1 Oberhalb 1 unterhalb.
Wenn Du nach Südwesten fährst dort ist der Steingrund immer gut gewesen.
Oder die alte Fährrinne Ri. Kiel.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. August 2020)

Hallo Langeland Gemeinde. Nach einer lustigen Anreise, 650 Km in knapp 13 Stunden inkl. Federbruch, zwei Polizeikontrollen und über 30 Km Stau verlief der Sonntag eher windig. Konnten uns am Abend dann noch ein bisschen einangeln. Aber bis auf ein paar kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge biss nur noch eine vernünftige Makrele. Heute top Wetter, aber leider ganz mieses Dorschangeln. Den ganzen Tag über nur ca. 20 kleine Fische. Knapp 50 Makrelen, 2 Platte und Heringe durften mit nach Hause. Dorsch wird schwierig, ich werde mich auf die gestreiften konzentrieren.


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2020)

Auweia, deine Anreise war ja schlimmer als meine. 14 Stunden für 950 km - mir hat es auch gereicht... 

Und auf Makrele habe ich auch umgestellt. An den Paternostern hingen Makrelen, Heringe, Babydorsche und Babywittlinge. 

Habe deswegen Heringsvorfächer mit etwas größeren Haken genommen. Dadurch hing weniger Kleinfisch am Haken. Die Makrelen hat das nicht gestört. 

Bei ruhigem Wetter haben wir die Makrelen oft unweit vom Boot rauben sehen - ein Wurf und die Makrelen hingen. 

Es waren auch sehr viele Schweinswale unterwegs. Sie schwammen öfters unmittelbar am Boot vorbei. Das war natürlich ein geiles Erlebnis.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2020)

Und was mach man wenn der Wind nicht mitspielt,... Gestern noch fröhlich im Meer, heute wird geräuchert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2020)

Guten Appetit


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2020)




----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2020)

Wieder mal geile Bilder - Danke !

Petri, vllt klappts ja noch mit den leckeren Dorschen oder einer Meerforelle...ansonsten sind doch die Platten da 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. August 2020)

So, die Woche ist fast rum und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, wir konnten jeden Tag angeln. Das gab es in mehr als 25 Jahren nicht. Der Dorsch bleibt schwierig aber wir konnten gestern und gerade heute ein paar gute Fische zwischen 60 und 85cm fangen. Dazu kamen ein paar kleine, Wittlinge, Knurrhähne, ein paar passende Heringe zum Einlegen (heute so 50 Stück) und natürlich auch heute wieder knapp 20 richtig schöne Makrelen. Platte haben wir ehrlich gesagt nicht groß versucht. Ist immer der Notfallplan, aber wenn man raus kann, sind uns die anderen Fische lieber. Aber es ist auch wohl nicht so einfach, wie sonst im April/Mai wenn man den anderen im Hafen glauben darf. Nachfolgend nochmal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## SFVNOR (29. August 2020)

Moin Moin,
Weiß jemand was heute Morgen am Hafen/ Spodsbjerg los ist ? Da sind eine Menge Leute am Grillplatz versammelt  
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Weiß jemand was heute Morgen am Hafen/ Spodsbjerg los ist ? Da sind eine Menge Leute am Grillplatz versammelt
> Gruß, Stefan



Leider Nein. Sind seit 5 Uhr auf der Rückreise


----------



## exstralsunder (30. August 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Guten Appetit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du räucherst im (Weber) Grill?
Erzähl mal mehr. Wie machst du das?


----------



## Multe (30. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Weiß jemand was heute Morgen am Hafen/ Spodsbjerg los ist ? Da sind eine Menge Leute am Grillplatz versammelt
> Gruß, Stefan


*
der fünische Småbådsklub  hat 2 Tage lang sein Plattfischtrolling*


----------



## exstralsunder (31. August 2020)

Meine Tochter und mein Schwiegersohn (24/26) (derzeit in Bukkemose) suchen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Boot ab Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop.
Natürlich unter Kostenbeteiligung.
Im Moment ist kein Boot bei IBI zu bekommen.
Wer noch 2 Plätze frei hat und bissel Kosten sparen möchte....kann sich bitte bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. August 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> du räucherst im (Weber) Grill?
> Erzähl mal mehr. Wie machst du das?


Letzten Endes ist ein Kugelgrill eine Allzweckwaffe fürs BBQ. Dazu gehört auch fische räuchern. Da ich meine riesigen Räucherschränke nicht mit nach DK schleppe,
nehme ich meistens dass, was die Hütte bietet. Und eigentlich haben alle einen Kugelgrill. Das reicht dann völlig aus. Ein paar Briketts anzünden, und die gewürzten Fische
indirekt bei 100-120 Grad drauflegen. Dann die Briketts mit Räuchermehl oder feuchte Buchenstücke oder ähnliches belegen und das ganze dann für ca. 30 Minuten goldig werden lassen. Sicherlich ist hängend schöner, aber geschmacklich kein Problem.


----------



## exstralsunder (31. August 2020)

ist mal eine Idee, die ich probieren werde.
Eine Alu Assiette mit Buchenmehl sollte ideal für die Späne sein


----------



## buttweisser (31. August 2020)

Man kann auch einfach kleinere Holzstücke von Buche, Erle, Wacholder usw. in Alufolie einwickeln und oben eine kleine Öffnung lassen damit der Rauch abziehen kann. Das dann einfach auf die Glut legen und räuchern lassen. Es geht also auch ohne Räuchermehl. 

Aber dabei viel weniger Glut als beim Grillen verwenden, sonnst ist der Fisch schneller verbrannt, als er Raucharoma annehmen kann. Viel Spaß beim Räuchern.


----------



## Philster (2. September 2020)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

Da unser jährlicher Dänemark Urlaub im April, Corona bedingt, abgesagt wurde, heisst es Gott sei Dank am Freitag doch noch Abfahrt.

Wir sind dann ab Samstag eine Woche in Spodsbjerg und versuchen unser Glück.



Da wir aber bisher immer nur im April/Mai Vorort waren, nun meine Frage an euch.

Wie sieht die Angelei um diese Jahreszeit aus? Stehen die Leoparden, wie im April/Mai auch auf 15-25m?

Sind rote/bräunliche Farbtöne eine gute Wahl oder doch lieber bläulich des Herings/Makrele wegen?

Wie sehen die Wanderrouten der Dorsche aus, sind sie eher im Süden oder im Norden zu finden?



Ich danke euch im Voraus und Petri Heil

Philipp


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. September 2020)

Hi Philipp. Waren ja wie du vielleicht gelesen hast vorletzte Woche da. Dorsche waren schwer zu finden und standen meist verstreut entgegen der ersten Annahme nicht im ganz tiefen. Gefangen wurde meistens zwischen 18-30m auf die gängigen Köder sowohl im Norden als auch im Süden. Nimm auf jeden Fall Heringsvorfächer mit. Die Jungs waren da und zudem mochten auch die Makrelen diese Vorfächer lieber als die eigentlichen Makro Vorfächer.


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2020)

Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten bis es losgeht, aber ich hab mich schon mal auf die nötigsten 20 ruten festgelegt  und alles bereitgestellt, vorausgesetzt ich will nicht an den Fopu bin ich dann ausreichend vorbereitet.

Die Vorfreude ist schon massiv


----------



## ole-brumm (6. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten bis es losgeht, aber ich hab mich schon mal auf die nötigsten 20 ruten festgelegt  und alles bereitgestellt, vorausgesetzt ich will nicht an den Fopu bin ich dann ausreichend vorbereitet.
> 
> Die Vorfreude ist schon massiv


Ich muss noch 6 Wochen warten bis ich wieder fahren darf, hatte aber im July schon das Vergnügen!


----------



## hecht99 (7. September 2020)

Wir waren letzte Woche auf Langeland zum Dorscheln. Entweder hatten wir 0.0 Drift oder aber extreme Driftgeschwindigkeiten.
Die Fische standen extrem verstreut. Wir hatten viele Fische zwischen 25 und 50cm, dazu kamen einige große zwischen 70 und 90. 
Die Zwischengröße mit 4 bis 7 Pfund war quasi nicht vorhanden. Gibt es dafür ne Erklärung? 2 ausgebliebene Jahrgänge?
Die großen kamen übrigens immer zwischen den kleinen, also immer weiter den kleinen Trupp befischen.
Bei uns waren die Fische extrem vollgefressen und mussten zum Biss gekitzelt werden.
Tiefen zwischen 20 und 28 Metern brachten die meisten, flacher gar nix, tiefer vereinzelt.
Ködermäßig lief vom silberblauen Pilker bis zum Orangenen Gummi alles.
Bester Bereich war gegenüber dem Hafen über der Fahrrinne


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (7. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Langeland Freunde, so jetzt ist es endlich soweit Samstag geht es nach 5Jahren wieder nach Spodsbjerg zum Angeln.
Wie man hier so liest scheint es dieses Jahr nicht einfach zu sein die Leoparden zu verhaften.
Ich würde mich über einige brauchbare Tipps freuen, die Stellen von vor 5 Jahren sind wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell.
Na ja wie auch immer wir werden sehen was geht.
Petri


----------



## Stulle (7. September 2020)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche auf Langeland zum Dorscheln. Entweder hatten wir 0.0 Drift oder aber extreme Driftgeschwindigkeiten.
> Die Fische standen extrem verstreut. Wir hatten viele Fische zwischen 25 und 50cm, dazu kamen einige große zwischen 70 und 90.
> Die Zwischengröße mit 4 bis 7 Pfund war quasi nicht vorhanden. Gibt es dafür ne Erklärung? 2 ausgebliebene Jahrgänge?
> Die großen kamen übrigens immer zwischen den kleinen, also immer weiter den kleinen Trupp befischen.
> ...



Schlechte Jahrgänge und überfischung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2020)

Als wir Ende August da waren, teilte Nikolaj uns mit, dass in der Vorwoche ein Heringsschwarm mit einer Breite von 15Km durch den Belt gezogen ist. Haben selber ja auch noch einiges an Heringen fangen können,  auch wenn es keine Riesen waren. Aber das Nahrungsangebot ist einfach sehr groß aktuell. Ansonsten hat es @hecht99  ja nochmals genauso wieder gegeben wie ich. Die Erfahrungen passen zu 100%.


----------



## SFVNOR (8. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Als wir Ende August da waren, teilte Nikolaj uns mit, dass in der Vorwoche ein Heringsschwarm mit einer Breite von 15Km durch den Belt gezogen ist. Haben selber ja auch noch einiges an Heringen fangen können,  auch wenn es keine Riesen waren. Aber das Nahrungsangebot ist einfach sehr groß aktuell. Ansonsten hat es @hecht99  ja nochmals genauso wieder gegeben wie ich. Die Erfahrungen passen zu 100%.



Moin Moin,
Auch wenn ich mich nun unbeliebt mache aber der Bestand ist in der westlichen Ostsee ja nun einmal seit Jahren mau und ein generelles Fangverbot 2019/ 2020 auf Dorsch wäre vielleicht sinnvoll gewesen um die Bestände zu stärken. Speziell hat sich die Fischereilobby in der EU durchgesetzt und in DE ist immer noch die Schleppfischerei erlaubt was mir vollkommen unbegreiflich ist.
Das hätte natürlich auch für die Berufsfischerei wie auch für die Freizeitfischerei gegolten. In den Gewässern von DK und DE gibt es genug andere Fischarten die man beangeln kann und sehr gut schmecken.
Na egal, dass ist meine persönliche Meinung  
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2020)

die besten Dorschfänge, was Größe und Stückzahl betraf, gab es in den ersten 25 Jahren nach Kriegsende. In den Kriegsjahren ohne Berufsfischerei hatten sich
Dorsche & Co. prächtig entwickelt.
Danach waren die Flotten der Berufsfischer technisch so aufgerüstet das die Bestände von Jahr zu Jahr weniger wurden.
Ein fünfjähriger Fangstopp für die Berufs- wie Freizeitfischerei wäre logsch die einzige Lösung damit sich die Bestände wieder erholen können.
Bin sicher das die Entscheidungsmacher in der  EU, wie auch deutsche Regierung, das auch wissen. Einziger Grund das nicht umzusetzen wären die hohen wirtschaftlichen Schäden und Arbeitslosigkeit im ganzen Ostseeraum.


----------



## Dorschjigger (11. September 2020)

Unser LL Urlaub fiel dieses Jahr aus bekannten Gründen leider aus. Auch wir haben in den letzten 5-6 Jahren deutlich schlechter Dorsche gefangen als noch die Jahre zuvor, in denen man oft die Kühltruhe am 3ten Tag schon voll hatte. Dennoch konnte man immer noch schöne Dorsche fangen, wenn man sie denn gefunden hatte. Stellen suchen, finden und markieren ist also das A & O.  
Hier noch mal ein Youtube Video von zwei Holländern, die offensichtlich jedes Jahr vor Spodsbjerg angeln und jedes Jahr ein Video posten. Die Jungs fangen sich jedes Mal offensichtlich dumm und dämlich. Im Hintergrund kann man erkennen, dass die in den selben Bereichen angeln wie alle anderen auch, also zumindest nicht auf der anderen Seite des Belts. Was die allerdings anders machen, als ein Großteil der Angler, keine Ahnung...So viele kapitale Dorsche haben wir wenn überhaupt nur in unseren ersten Jahren gefangen, das ist wiederum 10 Jahre her ;-D
Die waren scheinbar vor 3 Wochen vor Ort, als bei vielen wenig bis garnichts ging... :-DDD
Auf jeden Fall macht das Video richtig Lust auf den nächsten LL Urlaub.






Petri Heil an alle die dieses Jahr noch die Möglichkeit haben den Belt unsicher zu machen!


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. September 2020)

die fahren die einzelnen Dorsche sehr sehr gezielt an und justieren mit dem Boot machmal um ein paar Meter nach.
Ich war ja etwa zur gleichen Zeit dort und habe auch glaube ich einmal direkt neben denen gefischt. Halt hoch auflösendes Echolot, sehr gutes Boot und viel Erfahrung machen den Unterschied. Langeland ist was für Spezialisten geworden, was den Dorsch betrifft. Oder für die Glücklichen halt..
Ich finde die Videos von denen super! Macht Lust und Hoffnung.
Was man aber auch sehen kann, der Berufsfischer fährt mitten durch die Traube an Booten. Man hat fast den Eindruck, dass die Berufsfischer uns, die Freizeitfischer nicht mögen. Auch die vielen, vielen Netze dort... nun ja...


----------



## Z@nder (13. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nach zuletzt 2015 sind wir wieder seid gestern hier in Spodsbjerg angekommen.
Gestern und heute ist der Wind und die Wellen sehr stark, sodass wir nicht rausgefahren sind. Der Rest der Woche sieht aber Wettertechnisch alles sehr gut aus. Ich werde mal zwischendurch immer wieder mal berichten was so läuft.
Petri an alle die zur Zeit hier auf der Insel sind.


----------



## Z@nder (15. September 2020)

Gestern: wie erwähnt waren wir zuletzt in 2015 hier in Spodsbjerg. Ich muss schon sagen das es wirklich schwerer geworden ist die Dorsche zu finden. Wir haben mit 4 Mann in 10 Stunden 3 Dorsche ü50 gefangen. Kleinere Dorsche gibt es in Massen. Wir haben die meisten Dorsche am grünen Turm an der Fahrrinne gefangen. Zwischen dem gelben und grünen Turm haben wir auch versucht, aber nur mini Dorsche gefangen.

Heute war es schon etwas besser. 8 Dorsche ü 50 gefangen. Wieder alle an der Fahrrine am grünen Turm. Man muss immer wieder gucken wo die Dorsche stehen. Wir haben fast alle guten Dorsche auf Gummifisch gefangen.  Hairy Mary und Manns Köder sind hier sehr fängig. Farben rot und braun waren am besten. An der Stelle nochmals Danke an Walter ( Multe) der uns den Einstieg vereinfacht und die guten Tips mit den Ködern gegeben hat. Ach ja, Wetter Top und die Drift sehr gering. Konnten heute mit 40g Jigköpfen Angeln.
Mal sehen was morgen so geht...


----------



## Z@nder (17. September 2020)

Gestern früh sind wir wieder rausgefahren.  Früh morgens hatten wir noch Ententeich und sind direkr südlich der grünen Tonne rausgefahren.  Etliche Boote und 2 Kutter standen bereits auch dort. Die Strömung war allerdinga sehr stark, konnten mit 110g gerade so noch angeln. Gefangen haben wir direkt neben der 1  Fahrrinne.  Aber wir mussten lange suchen bzw. die Dorsche wollten nicht so recht beissen. Haben dann in 7 Stunden 6 Dorsche mitgenommen.  Ab 15 Iuhr kam der Wind und die Wellen.
Man muss wirklich Kondition haben und die Stellen suchen wo die Dorsche beissen. Heute ist der Wind und die Wellen sehr unangenehm.  Evtl. soll es ab 14 Uhr besser werden. Vielleicht fahren wir dann noch raus. 

Bin hier eigentlich der einzige der noch berichtet??


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2020)

Z@nder schrieb:


> Gestern früh sind wir wieder rausgefahren.  Früh morgens hatten wir noch Ententeich und sind direkr südlich der grünen Tonne rausgefahren.  Etliche Boote und 2 Kutter standen bereits auch dort. Die Strömung war allerdinga sehr stark, konnten mit 110g gerade so noch angeln. Gefangen haben wir direkt neben der 1  Fahrrinne.  Aber wir mussten lange suchen bzw. die Dorsche wollten nicht so recht beissen. Haben dann in 7 Stunden 6 Dorsche mitgenommen.  Ab 15 Iuhr kam der Wind und die Wellen.
> Man muss wirklich Kondition haben und die Stellen suchen wo die Dorsche beissen. Heute ist der Wind und die Wellen sehr unangenehm.  Evtl. soll es ab 14 Uhr besser werden. Vielleicht fahren wir dann noch raus.
> 
> Bin hier eigentlich der einzige der noch berichtet??



Am 26. Darf ich Los.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Am 26. Darf ich Los.



Hej Stulle,
Gib Alles wie Du auch immer fischen möchtest.
Petri und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## cocorell (18. September 2020)

Tja, unsere Woche LL ist jetzt auch schon ein paar Tage her. Am Samstag den 12.05.2020 mussten wir leider wieder Heim fahren.
Leider gibt es von unserer Tour nicht vie zu berichten. Wir hatten echt Pech mit dem Wetter bzw. mit dem Wind. An 4 Tagen konnten wir nur rausfahren, kein Tag unter Windstärke 4 +, wobei der letzte Tag, der Freitag schon mehr als gewagt von uns war. Freitags Morgens hatten wir noch fast einen Ententeich vor uns liegen und urplötzlich gab es Wellen von 1. Meter.
Auch die anderen Tage war es nicht leicht zu angeln. Von leichten Gewichten um die 80gr. konnten wir nur träumen. Unter 120gr lief bei uns kaum was. Die Drift war einfach zu stark. Als wir an dem Freitag selbst mit 120gr. kaum noch Grundkontakt hatten haben wir abgebrochen und sind zurück in den Hafen.
Achja, gefangen haben wir auch was. Es gab schöne und ausreichend Makrelen, vier untermaßige Dorsche bis zu 15cm hatten wir auch, dazu gab es noch eine Platte und 3 Krabben. 
Fazit von unserer Tour ist, es wird nicht leichter auf Dorsch zu angeln. Auch haben sich in unserer Woche die Platten sehr rar gemacht. Dies bestätigten auch alle anderen Angler mit denen wir in den Häfen gesprochen haben. Aber der Leng scheint in den Belt zurückgekehrt zu sein. Zwei Angler fingen an der Brücke bei Lohals 3 Leng von rund 70cm.
Nun freuen wir uns auf den Mai 2021 wo wir dann 2 Wochen haben um den Fischen nachzustellen!

Allen die noch ihre Tour vor sich haben wünsche ich tolles Wetter, wenig Drift und ein dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. September 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> . Es gab schöne und ausreichend Makrelen,



Im Mai auch schon? Oder sind die etwa Ganzjährig da?


----------



## cocorell (19. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Im Mai auch schon? Oder sind die etwa Ganzjährig da?



Sorry ich mich muss mit dem Datum korrigieren! Wir sind nicht am 12.05.2020 nach Hause gefahren sondern am 12.09.2020. Muss wohl an der Gewohnheit liegen da wir sonst immer im Mai auf LL sind, aber wegen Corona wurde unsere Maitour ja gestrichen und wir sind erst im September gefahren. Das falsche Datum war mein Fehler.
Im Mai habe ich auch schon schöne und große Makrelen in großer Anzahl vor Lohals gefangen, ob die nun ganzjährig dort anzutreffen sind entschließt sich meiner Kenntnis. Im Mai ist auch Hornhechtzeit.


----------



## rule270 (20. September 2020)

Hallo
Bin gerade hier Dorsche sehr mager und wenig.
Bin aber zufrieden denn Wetter und Erfolg sind prächtig "


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2020)

Moin Moin,
Täusche ich mich oder ist im Hafen von Spodsbjerg and der Pier wo die Tankstelle ist ein Schiff abgebuddelt und es schaut nur noch der Bug aus dem Wasser ?  Man kann leider nicht trotz zoomen mit der WebCam nah genug herankommen um es genau zu sehen.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas ?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (24. September 2020)

Jo, da ist ein Schiff abgesoffen, allerdings schon vor .. einer Woche, 10 Tagen.  Ohne Personenschaden, hat es noch rechtzeitig in den Hafen geschafft. Ist wohl ein dänischer Kutter.


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. September 2020)

Die Sachen sind gepackt, morgen geht es los. Hoffe ich werde so 18 Uhr im Wasser stehen


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2020)

Gleich gehts los, nur noch warten bis meine Frau so weit ist.


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2020)

So wir sind in Arslev erst mal hotdogs essen. Nur 2 gesperrte auffahrten und eine Tour quer durch Hamburg schon ist man da


----------



## SFVNOR (26. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> So wir sind in Arslev erst mal hotdogs essen. Nur 2 gesperrte auffahrten und eine Tour quer durch Hamburg schon ist man da



Guten Hunger, weiterhin gute Fahrt und natürlich fette Beute 
Petri, Stefan


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2020)

Das Haus ist bezogen, jetzt nur noch das Boot bekommen. Ich hoffe etwas angeln geht auch noch.


----------



## Skott (26. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das Haus ist bezogen, jetzt nur noch das Boot bekommen. Ich hoffe etwas angeln geht auch noch.


Für 2 Personen...???
Petri für deinen Urlaub!


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Für 2 Personen...???
> Petri für deinen Urlaub!



Mit 2 Frauen dabei da brauchten wir etwas hübscheres.

Meine Familie hat mich mit 3 zu eins überstimmt das Boot holen wir erst morgen.


----------



## cocorell (27. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Mit 2 Frauen dabei da brauchten wir etwas hübscheres.
> 
> Meine Familie hat mich mit 3 zu eins überstimmt das Boot holen wir erst morgen.



Ja das mit dem " Wünschen der Frau / Frauen" kenne ich auch nur zu gut! Da verzichtet Mann auch schon mal, freiwillig, auf den ersten Angeltag


----------



## Stulle (27. September 2020)

Scholle kliesche whittling grundeln Krabben nich so gut bisher.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Scholle kliesche whittling grundeln Krabben nich so gut bisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stulle,
Ein süsses Röntgenbild aber die Flunder scheint ja schön fett zu sein. Wird schon noch klappen mit den Fängen. Hast ja noch ein paar Tage.
Petri und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Zanderman (27. September 2020)

Flunder ? Rote Punkte? Vielleicht ein Hybrid....


----------



## Stulle (27. September 2020)

Wir haben uns durchgeangelt aber doll war es nicht. Die erste Scholle gab uns falsche Hoffnung. Wo kommen überhaupt die ganzen grundeln her.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. September 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Flunder ? Rote Punkte? Vielleicht ein Hybrid....


In der Ostsee ist das der  Goldbutt eine Scholle schwimmt hier nicht.
Das ist wie Kabeljau und Dorsch.

lg nobbi


----------



## SFVNOR (28. September 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Flunder ? Rote Punkte? Vielleicht ein Hybrid....



Moin Zandermann,
Also der Plattfisch in der Fischkiste ist definitiv eine *Flunder*
Ich kann da keine roten Punkte erkennen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Zandermann,
> Also der Plattfisch in der Fischkiste ist definitiv eine *Flunder*
> Ich kann da keine roten Punkte erkennen.
> Gruß,
> Stefan



Die sind schwer zu sehen, war aber sicher eine. Die schuppen waren 100% keine Flunder.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die sind schwer zu sehen, war aber sicher eine. Die schuppen waren 100% keine Flunder.


Hi Stulle,
Dann hat @Zandermann vielleicht doch recht mit der Vermutung eines Hybrids ?  Egal, Hauptsache es schmeckt 
Weiterhin Petri und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hi Stulle,
> Dann hat @Zandermann vielleicht doch recht mit der Vermutung eines Hybrids ?  Egal, Hauptsache es schmeckt
> Weiterhin Petri und Gruß,
> Stefan



Haben wir auch erst beim genauen kontrollieren gemerkt und wir kommen auf über 90 jahre kombinierte Erfahrung   

Ob es schmeckt merke ich nachher, wir sind jetzt in Lunden zum Krabbenfüttern/Brandungsangeln. Bisher hab ich 2 Flundern unter 30. Das Foto ist mir aber noch zu peinlich.

Hier die vom Anfang


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2020)

Unser größter Erfolg bisher


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

200g und mehr nötig bei nicht mal 20m


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2020)

Hau rein Stulle. Da geht noch was. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die Berichte, Bilder und Informationen. So wäre es echt toll wenn jeder mitmachen würde


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

Schwer ist es 200g ist nur Spielzeug, bei 12 60g buttlöffel und direkt 2 klippenbarsche.


----------



## SFVNOR (29. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> 200g und mehr nötig bei nicht mal 20m



Hi Stulle,
Das ist doch aber auch für Dich nichts Neues   Ententeich aber die Ober/ Unterströmung im LL-Belt ist manchmal grausam  Bei 200 Gr würde ich persönlich schon lange aufgeben und mich mit einer Posenmontage an den Agrahafen nach Rudköping verpieseln und versuchen einen Aal (vielleicht schon zu spät) zu ergattern. Hmm, Ansitzangeln kann auch entschleunigen.
Weiterhin ein Petri von mir,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hi Stulle,
> Das ist doch aber auch für Dich nichts Neues   Ententeich aber die Ober/ Unterströmung im LL-Belt ist manchmal grausam  Bei 200 Gr würde ich persönlich schon lange aufgeben und mich mit einer Posenmontage an den Agrahafen nach Rudköping verpieseln und versuchen einen Aal (vielleicht schon zu spät) zu ergattern. Hmm, Ansitzangeln kann auch entschleunigen.
> Weiterhin ein Petri von mir,
> Stefan




Hoffnung sticht aber Erfahrung   

Jetzt probieren wir wieder platte am ersten Spot waren massen von klippenbarschen die haken waren leer bevor sie unten waren.

Am 2. Gabs ein paar, wir sehen weiter


----------



## SFVNOR (29. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hoffnung sticht aber Erfahrung
> 
> Jetzt probieren wir wieder platte am ersten Spot waren massen von klippenbarschen die haken waren leer bevor sie unten waren.
> 
> Am 2. Gabs ein paar, wir sehen weiter



Sorry, aber was ist ein Klippenbarsch ?


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist ein Klippenbarsch ?











						Klippenbarsch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

Da zieht sie sich beide haken rein und gleich danach Noch eine.

Leider musste ich mein neuen schollen pb zurücksetzen, kaum Fleisch dran.
Die war wohl über 40.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hi Stulle,
> Das ist doch aber auch für Dich nichts Neues   Ententeich aber die Ober/ Unterströmung im LL-Belt ist manchmal grausam  Bei 200 Gr würde ich persönlich schon lange aufgeben und mich mit einer Posenmontage an den Agrahafen nach Rudköping verpieseln und versuchen einen Aal (vielleicht schon zu spät) zu ergattern. Hmm, Ansitzangeln kann auch entschleunigen.
> Weiterhin ein Petri von mir,
> Stefan




Warum aufgeben?

Wir fingen damals mit 300g. Pilker und Gummi-Oktopus als ( ein ) Beifänger .

Bisse kamen um 25- 30m. im Sommer - Strömung stark - aber wir fingen !

Beste Pilkerfarbe war bräunlich mit weißen Streifen ( "Barschähnlich" ).

Vom Kutter waren wir ( mein Bruder und ich ) mit dieser Montage die erfolgreichsten Angler !

Wobei vom Kleinboot mit 300g. Pilker in 30m. mit HECHTRUTE ein 50er Dorsch erstmal hochgepumpt werden musste - die Rute stand im Halbkreis und man schwadronierte vom Meterfisch ... aber wir fingen wie gesagt !

R.s.


----------



## Zanderman (29. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Zandermann,
> Also der Plattfisch in der Fischkiste ist definitiv eine *Flunder*
> Ich kann da keine roten Punkte erkennen.
> Gruß,
> Stefan


Moinsen Stefan, 
dann hast Du entweder ne sch... Grafikkarte oder ich hab schon Halos.... Ich sehe dort reichlich Orange rote Punkte


----------



## Zanderman (29. September 2020)

Ahhh ich sehe gerade... Da waren noch weitere Kommentare zum Thema. Ich denke wir können das wohl alle so stehenlassen. 
Hybride haben wir übrigens auch bei Mefo und Lachs schon gesehen, bei den Forellen sowie so


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> Moinsen Stefan,
> dann hast Du entweder ne sch... Grafikkarte oder ich hab schon Halos.... Ich sehe dort reichlich Orange rote Punkte



Jo, eindeutig Scholle !

R.S.


----------



## Zanderman (29. September 2020)

Gewichte... Wir haben im August teilweise mit 400 gr. angeln müssen und dann noch vorzugsweise mit schnellsinkenden schlanken Pilkern... Ansonsten war der Köder schon meterweit vom Boot weg bevor er bei 30m unten ankam. 
Spass geht anders....


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

Die meisten sagten ihr Einsatz mit den Übergewichten wurde nicht belohnt. Für mich hört es bei 200g auf mein Vater hat schon bei 120g kein bock mehr und wenn dann nicht viel zu holen ist mag man sich da auch nicht anpassen.


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2020)

Hart gekämpft wenigstens ein Paar bekommen, die kleinen Ratten mit flossen haben aber einen großen Anteil bekommen.

Einige kleinere mussten mitgenommen werden da genau die natürlich geschluckt hatten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. September 2020)

Schöne Platten, Petri


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2020)

Ich habs gerade versucht 250g mit Norwegen Gerät kommt nur einmal auf, aber die 300m schnur sind jetzt schön aufgespult.


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. September 2020)

und einfach kompakte Bleibirne mit 300 / 400 gr unten halten mit Beifänger, Mundschnur?
Viel (Pilk)Bewegung braucht es ja bei 2knt Strom nicht.

Petri zu den Platten! und bitte weiter so feine Berichterstattung von der Insel


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

Wunderschöne Buttie´s 

Auch paar Schollen dabei - oder überwiegend Flunder?

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> und einfach kompakte Bleibirne mit 300 / 400 gr unten halten mit Beifänger, Mundschnur?
> Viel (Pilk)Bewegung braucht es ja bei 2knt Strom nicht.
> 
> Petri zu den Platten! und bitte weiter so feine Berichterstattung von der Insel




Wenn es denn nur 2 kn wären, selbst die 500g Fraktion hat mittags keinen Bock mehr.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Buttie´s
> 
> Auch paar Schollen dabei - oder überwiegend Flunder?
> 
> ...



70% Flunder 20%Kliesche 10% Schollen, ist so grob das Verhältnis beim fangen, beim mitnehmen ist es vielleicht anders.

Heute habe ich meinen ersten Glattbutt gefangen 

An sonsten haben wir fast so viel versucht wie wir gescheitert sind, eine dicke Platte ist mir kurz vorm Boot ausgestiegen

Fangbilder bleiben wegen der Schmach heute leider aus.


----------



## Zanderman (30. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn es denn nur 2 kn wären, selbst die 500g Fraktion hat mittags keinen Bock mehr.
> 
> 
> 70% Flunder 20%Kliesche 10% Schollen, ist so grob das Verhältnis beim fangen, beim mitnehmen ist es vielleicht anders.
> ...


*Petri Stulle,*
schöne Strecke


----------



## Zanderman (30. September 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> und einfach kompakte Bleibirne mit 300 / 400 gr unten halten mit Beifänger, Mundschnur?
> Viel (Pilk)Bewegung braucht es ja bei 2knt Strom nicht.
> 
> Petri zu den Platten! und bitte weiter so feine Berichterstattung von der Insel


Runterkommen ist die eine Geschichte (die man mit dem richtigen Gerät ja auch hinbekommt) , aber die Drift macht Dir alles zunichte.- In ganz kurzer Zeit bist Du vom Ablasspunkt weggetrieben und mit jeder Sekunde hast Du mehr Widerstand auf der ganzen Geschichte. Mit dem Motor gegenhalten bringt Hilfe ist aber sehr aufwändig und beschert Dir in der Regel ordentlich Wasser im Boot.Die Kutter mit Wellenanlage haben da Vorteile gegenüber unseren AB´s.


----------



## rule270 (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an alle LL Fans!
Meine Zeit auf LL geht zu Ende.
Dorsch war wenig aber sehr gute Stücke konnte ich entnehmen... Größen bis 90 cm ..
Vor allem Makrelen bis 60 cm wurden geangelt sogar aufgrund oder kurz darüber jagten sie .Manche hatten Spierling und Heringe im Leib.
Viel kleine Fische mussten zurückgesetzt werden. Auf Gummi ging bei mir garnichts. Gefangen habe ich vornehmlich auf Jiggen gegen die Strömung. Damit kann man einen größen Bereich abfischen.
Beim Pilken konnte ich mit meinen Eigenbaupilkern in Rot die meisten Fische überlisten. Bin aber trotz Baglimit auf meine Kosten, was den Spass und das Angeln angeht, gekommen.
Petry an alle LL Fans
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Oktober 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Jo, da ist ein Schiff abgesoffen, allerdings schon vor .. einer Woche, 10 Tagen.  Ohne Personenschaden, hat es noch rechtzeitig in den Hafen geschafft. Ist wohl ein dänischer Kutter.



Moin Moin,
So wie ich auf der WebCam in Spodsbjerg sehe ist der Kutter wohl geborgen ? Gibt es von der Bergung vielleicht ein Video ?
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas und teilt es.
Danke und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
auf FB soll wohl ein Video zu sehen sein. Aber wenig spektakulär. Der Kutter wird abgewrackt.

Grüße


----------



## Red Dog (5. Oktober 2020)

Tach zusammen,
kommenden Samstag machen wir uns mit vier Mann nach Bagenkop auf - eigentlich sollte es im Mai losgehen, aber Corona, ihr wisst schon...
Wir hoffen auf einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter, packen aber auf jeden Fall die wasserdichten, warmen Klamotten ein.

Gibt's gute Tipps für den Oktober, die man besonders beachten sollte? Ich war bisher nur einmal Hochseefischen in Heiligenhafen (auf Platten), ansonsten sind die Erfahrungen mit Salzwasser noch ausbaufähig :-D 

Ich hab hier schon einiges aus den letzten Monaten gelesen und werde auch mal Meldung geben, was bei uns rumkommt!


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2020)

Red Dog schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> kommenden Samstag machen wir uns mit vier Mann nach Bagenkop auf - eigentlich sollte es im Mai losgehen, aber Corona, ihr wisst schon...
> Wir hoffen auf einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter, packen aber auf jeden Fall die wasserdichten, warmen Klamotten ein.
> 
> ...



Falls die Strömung nicht radikal nachlässt wird es sich bestimmt lohnen Pilker/Köpfe mit 300g+ dabei zuhaben.

Semiaktive butt systeme waren bei uns recht erfolgreich auf platte.


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2020)

Mein Video ist fertig


----------



## Red Dog (6. Oktober 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Falls die Strömung nicht radikal nachlässt wird es sich bestimmt lohnen Pilker/Köpfe mit 300g+ dabei zuhaben.
> 
> Semiaktive butt systeme waren bei uns recht erfolgreich auf platte.



Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung! 
Video hab ich mir auch schon reingezogen  Danke auch dafür!


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
das Problem mit der Strömung ist, das die Oberflächenströmung entgegengesetzt zur Unterwasserströmung läuft.
Wenn die Strömung so stark wie in dem Video zu sehen ist und entgegen die Unterwasserströmung, kann sich jeder Vorstellen was die Angelschnur im Wasser für einen Widerstand bildet.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Oktober 2020)

mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Moin,
> das Problem mit der Strömung ist, das die Oberflächenströmung entgegengesetzt zur Unterwasserströmung läuft.
> Wenn die Strömung so stark wie in dem Video zu sehen ist und entgegen die Unterwasserströmung, kann sich jeder Vorstellen was die Angelschnur im Wasser für einen Widerstand bildet.



Moin @mirko.nbg für den Hinweis aber Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass deine Erkenntnis für die LL-Fahrer neu ist ?  Dein Hinweis ist/ kann allerdings hilfreich für neue LL-Fahrer sein die mit dem Gebiet östlich von LL nicht vertraut sind.  
Die Westlich/ nördliche Seite von Bagenkop in Richtung Aero ist Fischtechnisch schwach, Dorsch mau aber Platte gehen schon aber nur vom Boot geankert.  
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin,

Guckt mal auf die Wecam/ Spodsbjerg/ Ost/ Hafeneinfahrt
Entweder ist da ein Zwischenfall mit einem Brand eines Bootes oder eine Übung mit einem Feuerlöschboot zur Brandbekämpfung. Qualmt ganz gut. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## ole-brumm (11. Oktober 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Guckt mal auf die Wecam/ Spodsbjerg/ Ost/ Hafeneinfahrt
> Entweder ist da ein Zwischenfall mit einem Brand eines Bootes oder eine Übung mit einem Feuerlöschboot zur Brandbekämpfung. Qualmt ganz gut.
> ...


----------



## ole-brumm (11. Oktober 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Guckt mal auf die Wecam/ Spodsbjerg/ Ost/ Hafeneinfahrt
> Entweder ist da ein Zwischenfall mit einem Brand eines Bootes oder eine Übung mit einem Feuerlöschboot zur Brandbekämpfung. Qualmt ganz gut.
> ...


Leider ist das keine Übung gewesen, da ist nen Boot abgebrannt.


----------



## SFVNOR (12. Oktober 2020)

ole-brumm schrieb:


> Leider ist das keine Übung gewesen, da ist nen Boot abgebrannt.



Moin Moin,
Nikolaj (IBI) hat mir bestätigt dass es ein kleiner Kutter war der da gestern abgefackelt ist. Der Skipper ist OK und unverletzt   
Es gibt ein kurzes Video auf der Facebookseite vom Spodsbjerg Tourist Badehavn. Da gibt es auch ein Video von der Bergung des abgebuddelten Kutters am Kai von vor 2 Wochen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Trophy2002 (12. Oktober 2020)

ich habe heute mal wieder auf die Webcam gesehen und beobachtet wie der Beltpilot (rote Lotsenboote) wieder in Hafen eingelaufen sind.
Sind die wieder in Spodsbjerg stationiert?


----------



## Oxo86 (12. Oktober 2020)

So Montag geht es los nach spodsbjerg. Ist relativ spontan, bin sonst immer in hvide sande aber meist thorsminde. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben wo vom ufer aus was möglich ist und ob es möglich ist noch nen Boot zu mieten. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Infos über den Campingplatz für mich? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Zander_Ulli (12. Oktober 2020)

Hi Steffen,
denke Boote mieten sollte in dieser Jahreszeit schon noch möglich sein, auch tageweise.
Du kannst ja einfach mal eine mail an IBI Bootsverleih schreiben wie's denn mit Booten 
gerade aussieht (oder auch anrufen):
https://bootsverleih.dk/
Einen anderen Bootsvermieter kenne ich aktuell in Spodsbjerg nicht, mit IBI war ich aber
immer sehr zufrieden.
Wenn du vom Ufer aus angeln möchtest würde ich dir das Buch 
"Langeland - 56 Angelplätze mit Luftbildaufnahmen" von Michael Zeman empfehlen.
Und zwar vor allem damit du auch die Angelplätze am Strand findest.
Ansonsten kann das z.B. an der Ostküste schon ein ganz schönes gekurve werden
biss man die Straße zum Strand findet.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß auf LL 

Gruß Ulli


----------



## ole-brumm (12. Oktober 2020)

So, Angelsachen sind jetzt fertig. Freitag Nacht geht's los Richtung Spodsbjerg. Habe das Boot heute spontan wieder aus dem Winterschlaf geholt!


----------



## derrik (12. Oktober 2020)

Wünsche allen die auf Langeland sind bzw. hinfahren viel Spaß und natürlich ein dickes Petri . Fahre ab 31.10  nach Langeland . Werde berichten.


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Oktober 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal wieder auf die Webcam gesehen und beobachtet wie der Beltpilot (rote Lotsenboote) wieder in Hafen eingelaufen sind.
> Sind die wieder in Spodsbjerg stationiert?



Die waren auch schon letztes Jahr in Spodsbjerg also denke ich dass die Lotsenboote auch dort wieder stationiert sind.


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. Oktober 2020)

Heute steht der Steg am Slip ganz schön unter Wasser. Drückt wohl  kräftig in den Belt.


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. Oktober 2020)

Leider konnte ich meinen neuen Evinrude in Langeland nicht testen. 2 mal in Kroatien. Ich muss sagen, wenn die Wellen es zulassen, dann schaff ich es auf 75km/h. 
Könnte ja jetzt sagen, ich bin viel schneller beim Fisch. Aber wo sind sie. Wenn ich die Holländer ansehe und die Unterwasseraufnahmen, könnte man meinen, da wimmelt es nur so von Dorschen. Aber die großen sind halt eher im Sommer und sehr kleine Schwärme.
Ich schwälge etwas in Erinnerungen, wo man fast rüber nach Lolland vor Albuen in 6-8m tiefes Wasser. Man konnte sogar manchmal den Grund sehen. den 60g Pilker runter und man sah, wie die Dorsche drauf schossen. Bei 4 Mann auf dem Boot , bei allen gleichzeitig. Ok Träumen darf man ja wohl noch.
Ich sing das Lied: So wie es früher war, wirds nie wieder.


----------



## Oxo86 (14. Oktober 2020)

@ Zander_Ulli vielen Dank für die Tipps. Buch kam heute. Ziemlich interessant. Montag geht es los mit dem Wohnmobil. Bin als "Nordseekind' gespannt was die Ostsee zu bieten hat. Ich freue mich drauf. Werde berichten falls es was zu berichten gibt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Zanderman (15. Oktober 2020)

Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich meinen neuen Evinrude in Langeland nicht testen. 2 mal in Kroatien. Ich muss sagen, wenn die Wellen es zulassen, dann schaff ich es auf 75km/h.
> Könnte ja jetzt sagen, ich bin viel schneller beim Fisch. Aber wo sind sie. Wenn ich die Holländer ansehe und die Unterwasseraufnahmen, könnte man meinen, da wimmelt es nur so von Dorschen. Aber die großen sind halt eher im Sommer und sehr kleine Schwärme.
> Ich schwälge etwas in Erinnerungen, wo man fast rüber nach Lolland vor Albuen in 6-8m tiefes Wasser. Man konnte sogar manchmal den Grund sehen. den 60g Pilker runter und man sah, wie die Dorsche drauf schossen. Bei 4 Mann auf dem Boot , bei allen gleichzeitig. Ok Träumen darf man ja wohl noch.
> Ich sing das Lied: So wie es früher war, wirds nie wieder.



75 km/h ? Da staune ich aber, mein (etwas älterer) 150 Vtec Honda bringt mich und meine Trophy bei glattem Wasser maximal auf 33 kn. Aber was soll´s, mir reicht das völlig zumal unser Verbrauch recht human ist.Wir machen uns am Freitag Abend wieder auf den Weg nach Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Zanderman (15. Oktober 2020)

Oxo86 schrieb:


> So Montag geht es los nach spodsbjerg. Ist relativ spontan, bin sonst immer in hvide sande aber meist thorsminde. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben wo vom ufer aus was möglich ist und ob es möglich ist noch nen Boot zu mieten. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Infos über den Campingplatz für mich? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.
> Gruß Steffen



*Moin Steffen,*
wir sind zwar keine Brandungsangler, daher halte ich mich mit Tips hier zurück. Aber ich weiß wer Ahnung hat Such einfach mal hier nach dem Boardie "Multe" und schick ihm mal eine nette PN. Wir kennen Walter (Multe) schon viele Jahre und sind sicher:Er gibt Dir immer ein paar gute Tips wenn Du ihn vernünftig anschreibst....und da er ein seht guter Freund von Nikolaj (IBI Boote) ist kannst Du gleich mehrere Sachen "erfahren" die Dich interessieren.
Und solltest Du wieder Erwarten kein Boot bei IBI bekommen können kannst Du Dich gerne bei mir melden, wir haben auf unserer Kampfmakrele immer mal ein Plätzchen frei.


----------



## ole-brumm (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube nicht das daraus etwas wird, aber wegen mir kann das Wetter so bleiben wie beim Packen. Heute Nacht geht's los. ;-)


----------



## ole-brumm (16. Oktober 2020)

ole-brumm schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das daraus etwas wird, aber wegen mir kann das Wetter so bleiben wie beim Packen. Heute Nacht geht's los. ;-)


Wollte nen Bild anhängen aber klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## rule270 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hy an alle LL Fans.
So sieht es jetzt aus.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hy< an alle 
Leichtes Lüftchen am Belt.
Petry an alle Jünger und LL Fans
Rudi


----------



## derrik (22. Oktober 2020)

Mist . Das war’s. Dänemark macht die Grenzen dicht . Werde dieses Jahr nicht  nach Langeland fahren können .Wünsche  allen die da sind ein ganz dickes Petri und schreibt ordentlich viel, damit ich wenigstens was zu lesen hab  Danke an alle die hier schreiben . LG


----------



## Trophy2002 (23. Oktober 2020)

Zanderman schrieb:


> 75 km/h ? Da staune ich aber, mein (etwas älterer) 150 Vtec Honda bringt mich und meine Trophy bei glattem Wasser maximal auf 33 kn. Aber was soll´s, mir reicht das völlig zumal unser Verbrauch recht human ist.Wir machen uns am Freitag Abend wieder auf den Weg nach Spodsbjerg.


Evinrude ist ja 2 Takter. 25 Ps mehr und 4 Blatt Edelstahl Propeller sollten ja auch etwas mehr bringen. Und sind ja auch nur 7 Knoten mehr.


----------



## Zanderman (24. Oktober 2020)

*Moin Langeland Gemeinde,*
wir sind wieder zurück im Ruhrpott.
Keine Bilder und/oder Infos von uns bekommen?**
Sorry, aber das war wohl unsere schlechteste Woche überhaupt auf unserer schönen Insel (damit meine ich das Fangergebnis und sonst garnix).
Nach einer guten Nachtfahrt mit dem neuen Wohnmobil konnten wir  unsere "Kampfmakrele" am Samstag  auf LL direkt morgens aus der Scheune holen und waren schon gegen 10:00 auf dem Wasser. Ein paar Dorsche durften zusteigen, aber nichts was sich für ein Photo lohnen würde, einfach nur Küchendorsche um 50 cm.
Der Rest der Woche war wechselhaft vom Wetter, der Dorsch lief wohl bei fast allen Anglern so gut wie garnicht ( bei Thomas vom Angelladen war noch nicht mal ein Fisch angeschrieben, wann gab es das schon mal ??). Wir haben dann auf Platte umgestellt und haben an 2 Tagen etwa 30 gute Fische geerntet, fast alle waren Schollen lediglich 2 Flundern waren dabei.-
Bedingt durch Wetterprognosen haben  wir dann  die Kampfmakrele bereits am Donnerstag morgens aus dem Wasser geholt (und haben dabei noch den "ole-Brumm" kennengelernt der wohl etwas mehr Glück mit dem Gadus morhua hatte) und sind Freitag bereits abgereist.
Euch allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit und hoffentlich ein gesundes besseres 2020 auf unserer Insel.


----------



## derrik (25. Oktober 2020)

Danke für deinen Bericht , auch wenn deine Woche nicht so erfolgreich war .Es ging wohl einigen so dieses Jahr .


----------



## roofvisser (13. November 2020)

*Umfrage Langeland-Angler

Update 03-12-2020:*
Die Langeland-Umfrage wurde 437 Mal ausgefüllt, ein hervorragendes Ergebnis!
Die Daten werden jetzt verarbeitet und sobald dies geschehen ist, werden weitere Hinweise folgen

Herzliche Grüße / Med venlig hilsen,
Kees Michielsen und Hans Sangers


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. November 2020)

Finde ich gut. Bin gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## heinzi (14. November 2020)

Hab gerade den Fragebogen ausgefüllt und bin auch auf die Auswertung gespannt.


----------



## SFVNOR (14. November 2020)

roofvisser schrieb:


> *Umfrage Langeland-Angler*
> 
> Liebe Langeland-Angler,
> Wenn wir vom Angeln in den Hafen, auf dem Campingplatz, in die Hütten etc. zurückkehren, tauschen wir oft Erlebnisse, Erfahrungen, Tipps und natürlich auch Fänge untereinander aus.
> ...



Moin Moin,
Ist ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Bin mal gespannt.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Ruttentretzer (14. November 2020)

Dito! Auf die Auswertung bin ich gespannt.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## dorschkillercr (14. November 2020)

auch ich bin gespannt

gruß dorschkillrecr


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. November 2020)

Also als Angler kann man da m.M. nach wenig rausziehen - es sind ja nicht einmal die Fänge nachgefragt worden oder die Methoden, die zum Erfolg oder Mißerfolg führen.

Als Marketinginstrument natürlich tauglich - aber warum soll der Angler davon profitieren wenn er weiß, wann die Anderen so rausgefahren sind?

Ich hätte mich eher für fangentscheidende Details interessiert - wie Tagesgegebenheiten, Strömung, Köder ,Tiefe, Methoden, gefangene Fische, Jahreszeit inkl...

Die Umfrage bringt mir als Angler nicht Viel - eigentlich fast Nix 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2020)

Habe auch mitgemacht. Bin Mal gespannt


----------



## SFVNOR (15. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also als Angler kann man da m.M. nach wenig rausziehen - es sind ja nicht einmal die Fänge nachgefragt worden oder die Methoden, die zum Erfolg oder Mißerfolg führen.
> 
> Als Marketinginstrument natürlich tauglich - aber warum soll der Angler davon profitieren wenn er weiß, wann die Anderen so rausgefahren sind?
> 
> ...


@R.S.
Wenn Du es hier 2020 verfolgt hast so sind auf Grund der Pandemie viele Urlaube 2020 ausgefallen (leider auch bei mir) und es gab nur sporadisch Fangmeldungen. Nicht einmal beim Angelzentrum LL in Spodsbjerg wurden aussergewöhnliches Fänge gemeldet. Der Hafen in Spodsbjerg war mit den Leihbooten (nach Grenzöffnung) teilweise leer aber d.h.  ja noch lange nicht dass auch Fische gefangen wurden und jeder Skipper hier die von Dir angesprochen detailierte Informationen / Fangmeldungen liefert.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie die Fänge speziell von Dorsch, Platte, MeFo's, etc. um LL in 2020 ausgefallen sind aber wenn ich mir die Berichte der westlichen Ostsee in DE anschaue ist die Ausbeute wohl auch mehr wie mau (zumindest Dorschfänge).
Also, ich persönlich finde die Umfrage von @roofvisser nicht schlecht und ob es Marketingzwecken dient kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wer mitmachen möchte kann es doch gerne machen und wenn nicht 
Ach ja, in der Umfrage kannst Du ganz zum Schluß deine persönliche Meinung abgeben und was Du in Zukunft gerne zum Angeln auf LL möchtest oder zu verbessern ist.
Gruß, Petri und bleib gesund,
Stefan


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. November 2020)

done


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. November 2020)

Natürlich schon lange ausgefüllt!


----------



## rule270 (21. November 2020)

Hy an alle LL Fans.
Gespannt was die anderen LL Fans sagen.
War bisher immer zufrieden. Ich würde mir wünschen das das Baglimit vergrößert würde
Gruß
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (21. November 2020)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy an alle LL Fans.
> Gespannt was die anderen LL Fans sagen.
> War bisher immer zufrieden. Ich würde mir wünschen das das Baglimit vergrößert würde
> Gruß
> Rudi


@rule270 
Ich kann mich nur für 2019 äussern weil 2020 leider ausgefallen ist. Siehe mal #463 
Die Dorschbestände auch im LL-Belt sind wohl einfach platt und warum möchtest Du das Baglimit erhöht haben ? Wo liegt deine Entnahmegröße ? Fängst es bei 38 CM an ? Meine Größe liegt bei 45 CM - max. 60 CM. Der Rest, größer geht schonend zurück.
Ich habe diese Größen nicht erreicht (bin aber satt geworden) aber es kann natürlich an meinen angeltechnischen Fähigkeiten liegen oder ich war am falschen Ort.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2020)

Ich finde eine Erhöhung des Baglimits spricht irgendwie gegen die Bestandsentwicklung von daher sollten 5 Küchendorsche zum Eigenbedarf doch reichen...

Fang erstmal 5 Dorsche 45cm. + ....

R.S.


----------



## derrik (24. November 2020)

Hab alles ausgefüllt . Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt . Glaub aber nicht das sich die Antworten viel unterscheiden . Bin aber gespannt .


----------



## roofvisser (25. November 2020)

*Update 03-12-2020:*
Die Langeland-Umfrage wurde 437 Mal ausgefüllt, ein hervorragendes Ergebnis!
Die Daten werden jetzt verarbeitet und sobald dies geschehen ist, werden weitere Hinweise folgen

Herzliche Grüße / Med venlig hilsen,
Kees Michielsen und Hans Sangers

----------
*Update Umfrage 25-11-2020*
Viele Antworten auf die Langeland-Umfrage !!
Unmittelbar nachdem die Umfrage online gestellt wurde, gingen die Antworten in großer Zahl ein! Vielen Dank dafür.
Mehr als 400 „Langeland-Besucher“ aus verschiedenen Ländern beantworteten die Fragen und enthüllten interessante Dinge über Material-, Boots- und Unterkunftsvermieter und vieles mehr.
Um Ihnen einen Eindruck von den Teilnehmern zu vermitteln, finden Sie unten einige Grafiken, die für sich selbst sprechen.
Dorsch ist bei weitem der beliebteste der 388 Bootsfischer. Mehr als 80% geben an, dass dies die wichtigste Fischart ist. Unter 40 Fischern, die lieber vom Ufer aus fischen, sind Meerforellen (fast 40%) die beliebtesten Fische.

Mehr als ein Drittel der Bootsfischer kommt mit ihrem eigenen Boot nach Langeland (normalerweise Spodsbjerg). Die anderen entscheiden sich für ein Mietboot, normalerweise bei IBI.
Langelandbesucher aus Deutschland wählen häufiger ein Mietboot. Ein Viertel von ihnen kommt mit einem eigenen Boot, drei Viertel mieten eines.

Wir werden in naher Zukunft weitere Ergebnisse bekannt geben.


----------



## rule270 (1. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Erhöhung des Baglimits spricht irgendwie gegen die Bestandsentwicklung von daher sollten 5 Küchendorsche zum Eigenbedarf doch reichen...
> 
> Fang erstmal 5 Dorsche 45cm. + ....
> 
> R.S.


Ich entnehme keine Kinder . 
Mein unterstes Maß ist 60 cm. Man bekommt sie meistens. Nur nicht mit der "Hau Ruck" Methode.
Und die Jahrelange Erfahrung und  das fein abgestimmte Gerät führen den erfahrenen Angler zum Erfolg
Warum nur...
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (1. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Erhöhung des Baglimits spricht irgendwie gegen die Bestandsentwicklung von daher sollten 5 Küchendorsche zum Eigenbedarf doch reichen...
> 
> Fang erstmal 5 Dorsche 45cm. + ....
> 
> R.S.


Hallo
siehe oben.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben , als wir vor langer Zeit da waren , keinen Dorsch unter 50cm. mitgenommen.

Im Eimer von einem Angler ( Kuttertour ) waren sie teils deutlich kleiner.

50cm. und etwas darüber war der Schnitt auf dem Kutter und wohl die "Brotfisch"-Größe. Nur 1  70er wurde gefangen und der Kutter

war gut besucht.

Ich denke, ab 50cm. ist schon ok - die Leber haben wir dann frisch mit Zwiebeln gebraten 

R.S.


----------



## Stulle (3. Dezember 2020)

Größere Dorsche machen mehr Babys als kleine, wer also 5 große mitnimmt "schadet" dem Bestand mehr als jemand der 5 kleine mitnimmt.

Anstatt sich zu Brüsten nichts unter x cm mitzunehmen sollte man lieber sagen daß man nichts über X cm mitnimmt.

Das berühmte Küchenfenster.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Dezember 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Größere Dorsche machen mehr Babys als kleine, wer also 5 große mitnimmt "schadet" dem Bestand mehr als jemand der 5 kleine mitnimmt.
> 
> Anstatt sich zu Brüsten nichts unter x cm mitzunehmen sollte man lieber sagen daß man nichts über X cm mitnimmt.
> 
> Das berühmte Küchenfenster.



@Stulle 
Ich glaube dass es der Mix macht. Dorsch 38 CM ? Was soll man damit ? Kopf und Schwanz ab und dann 2 kleine Filets in der Pfanne die schon beim Anblick der Pfanne gar sind ?  Wie schon oft von mir geschrieben ist mein Fenster zur Entnahme 45 CM bis max. 60 CM. Alles Andere wandert zurück  Nun ja, die Größen zu fangen sind ja mehr wie schwierig geworden und das Baglimit von 5 Dorschen wohl mehr wie schwierig zu erreichen.
 Für 2020 kann ich keine Angaben machen weil mein Urlaub durch Covid-19 ausgefallen ist. aber 2021 ist schon bei IBI (Haus/Boot) gebucht und 2022 ist reserviert 
VG, bleib gesund und Petri, 
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (3. Dezember 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Ich glaube dass es der Mix macht. Dorsch 38 CM ? Was soll man damit ? Kopf und Schwanz ab und dann 2 kleine Filets in der Pfanne die schon beim Anblick der Pfanne gar sind ?  Wie schon oft von mir geschrieben ist mein Fenster zur Entnahme 45 CM bis max. 60 CM. Alles Andere wandert zurück  Nun ja, die Größen zu fangen sind ja mehr wie schwierig geworden und das Baglimit von 5 Dorschen wohl mehr wie schwierig zu erreichen.
> Für 2020 kann ich keine Angaben machen weil mein Urlaub durch Covid-19 ausgefallen ist. aber 2021 ist schon bei IBI (Haus/Boot) gebucht und 2022 ist reserviert
> VG, bleib gesund und Petri,
> Stefan



Zu meinem erstaunen wurde das MM sogar auf 35 gesenkt, mir sind die fische von 45-65 am liebsten dieses jahr gabs davon gar keinen .

Das jemand einen Gerade so maßigen nicht offensichtlich verletzten fisch zurück setzt um etwas mehr auf den teller zu bekommen kann ich gut verstehen. Genau so wie der blutende kleinfisch am butt system in die wanne kommt.

Habe ich in besseren zeit auch ohne bag limit so gehalten. Aber heutzutage ist klar das das ist in keiner form eine gute tat an der Population ist und sollte nicht als "besonders Moralisch" hoch gehalten werden.


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Dezember 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen wurde das MM sogar auf 35 gesenkt, mir sind die fische von 45-65 am liebsten dieses jahr gabs davon gar keinen .
> 
> Das jemand einen Gerade so maßigen nicht offensichtlich verletzten fisch zurück setzt um etwas mehr auf den teller zu bekommen kann ich gut verstehen. Genau so wie der blutende kleinfisch am butt system in die wanne kommt.
> 
> Habe ich in besseren zeit auch ohne bag limit so gehalten. Aber heutzutage ist klar das das ist in keiner form eine gute tat an der Population ist und sollte nicht als "besonders Moralisch" hoch gehalten werden.


@Stulle 
Hier mal eine Information von der FishMap/ DK Seite (von heute) was die Entnahme von Fischen betrifft.
QUOTE
Noch eine wichtige Anmerkung zum Thema „Catch & Release“ (= Fangen & Zurücksetzen): In vielen europäischen Ländern – so auch in Dänemark – ist es nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, den gefangenen Fisch zu töten und zu verwerten. Es wird insofern in Dänemark gerne gesehen, wenn man sich den dortigen Sitten anpasst und nicht jeden Fisch entnimmt. Dieses maßvolle Verhalten hat letztendlich in vielen dänischen Gewässern dazu geführt, dass diese einen ausgezeichneten Bestand an vielen bei Anglern begehrten Fischarten aufweisen.
UNQOUTE

Dennoch kann ich mich erinnern das untermaßige Fische ob nun quicklebendig oder auch verletzt nicht mitgenommen werden dürfen sondern zurück ins Element müssen ansonsten wird bei einer Kontrolle ein böses Bußgeld fällig   Ich rede hier über die Angelei im Salzwasser im LL-Belt mit dem Boot oder Brandungsangeln.
Falls sich etwas an der Regelung etwas geändert haben sollte so lasse ich mich gerne belehren. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Stulle (4. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt so, ganz meine linie über mindestmaß darf man muss aber nicht.


----------



## rule270 (8. Dezember 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Größere Dorsche machen mehr Babys als kleine, wer also 5 große mitnimmt "schadet" dem Bestand mehr als jemand der 5 kleine mitnimmt.
> 
> Anstatt sich zu Brüsten nichts unter x cm mitzunehmen sollte man lieber sagen daß man nichts über X cm mitnimmt.
> 
> Das berühmte Küchenfenster.


Hy
Über soetwas zu sprechen hier im Board führt nur zu Neid und Missmut.
Ich habe schon keine Lust mehr meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Persöhnlichkeiten zu teilen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Dezember 2020)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Über soetwas zu sprechen hier im Board führt nur zu Neid und Missmut.
> Ich habe schon keine Lust mehr meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Persöhnlichkeiten zu teilen.
> LG
> Rudi


@rule270 
Sorry, aber erst einmal steht es Dir völlig frei hier im Forum etwas zu posten. 
Dennoch sei die Frage erlaubt wo der von Dir zitierte Post von @Stulle irgendwelchen Neid und Missmut erzeugt kann/ könnte  
Er, Andere und Ich selber haben eben verschiedene Meinungen was die Entnahmegrößen betrifft und das sollte man auch so akzeptieren. Es steht Dir doch vollkommen frei deine Dir selber auferlegten Regeln zu folgen. 
Nichts für Ungut, Gruß und bleib gesund,
Stefan


----------



## zander67 (8. Dezember 2020)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Über soetwas zu sprechen hier im Board führt nur zu Neid und Missmut.
> Ich habe schon keine Lust mehr meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Persöhnlichkeiten zu teilen.
> LG
> Rudi


Ich glaube man sollte da nicht so empfindlich sein, so ein Forum spiegelt halt verschiedene Ansichten wieder.

Nehme auch lieber einen Dorsch >60 cm mit als 5 kleinere, aber wie gesagt *einen*, mache damit halt nicht die ganze Wanne voll.
Unter 60cm geht zurück, selbst wenn ich dann ohne Fisch nach Hause fahre.
Das hat aber nicht als Hintergrund das ich jetzt ein besonders umweltbewusster Angler bin, ich habe einfach keine Lust auf Filetierorgien.
Der eine größere Fisch bleibt so länger in Erinnerung.
Und die Diskussion über Entnahmefenster halte ich dann auch aus.

VG


----------



## rule270 (9. Dezember 2020)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube man sollte da nicht so empfindlich sein, so ein Forum spiegelt halt verschiedene Ansichten wieder.
> 
> Nehme auch lieber einen Dorsch >60 cm mit als 5 kleinere, aber wie gesagt *einen*, mache damit halt nicht die ganze Wanne voll.
> Unter 60cm geht zurück, selbst wenn ich dann ohne Fisch nach Hause fahre.
> ...


Danke OK
Ich bin nicht so zimperlich bloß manche Meinungen sind nicht OK.
Wenn sich jemand für das Laichverhalten und Ergebnis intressiert sollte sich eingehent informieren.

LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (9. Dezember 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @rule270
> Sorry, aber erst einmal steht es Dir völlig frei hier im Forum etwas zu posten.
> Dennoch sei die Frage erlaubt wo der von Dir zitierte Post von @Stulle irgendwelchen Neid und Missmut erzeugt kann/ könnte
> Er, Andere und Ich selber haben eben verschiedene Meinungen was die Entnahmegrößen betrifft und das sollte man auch so akzeptieren. Es steht Dir doch vollkommen frei deine Dir selber auferlegten Regeln zu folgen.
> ...


Danke der Aufklärung.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (9. Dezember 2020)

Sorry
ferner werde dazu nichts sagen. OK,
das mit dem Baglimit ist bezogen auf die Fänge die ich als Mövenfutter wieder einsetze!!
Ich war und bin immer zufrieden auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie immer.
Fische gibt es reichlich im Belt. Auch in diesem Urlaub.!!
Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit sowie schöne ruhigeTage.
Hoffentlich bis bald wieder im Belt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## roofvisser (14. Dezember 2020)

Ergebnis Umfrage Sportfischerei Langeland
(14-12-2020)

Hallo Angelfreunden,

Die Langeland-Umfrage wurde insgesamt 437 Mal ausgefüllt, ein hervorragendes Ergebnis 
Die Daten wurden verarbeitet und eine Zusammenfassung von die Ergebnisse befindet sich auf einer separaten Seite:
*zeevissenlangeland.nl/enquete-langelandvissers-2020*
Die Website ist auf Niederländisch, aber mit Google Übersetzer ist es einfach zu folgen.

Umfrageteilnehmer erhalten,  vorausgesetzt, sie haben dies angegeben, als Dankeschön für ihre Teilnahme bis zum 1. Februar 2021 die exklusiven Anmelderechte für ein Online-Dashboard von Umfrage.
Word-Dokumente mit das Anmeldeverfahren und ein ausführlichere Umfragebericht werden per E-Mail an sie gesendet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Kees Michielsen


----------



## fischerheinrich (17. Dezember 2020)

Moin Kees,

danke, habe deine Mail mit den Ergebnissen bekommen.
Aber war bei der Befragung nicht auch die Frage dabei, was / ob die gewerbliche Fischerei / Netze etc stören?
Das habe ich in der Auswertung nicht wiedergefunden oder erinnere ich mich falsch?

Grüße


----------



## roofvisser (26. Dezember 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin Kees,
> 
> danke, habe deine Mail mit den Ergebnissen bekommen.
> Aber war bei der Befragung nicht auch die Frage dabei, was / ob die gewerbliche Fischerei / Netze etc stören?
> ...


Danke für deine Nachricht. Ist jetzt im Dashboard angepasst


----------



## SFVNOR (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin Moin LL-Fans,

Ich wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr, Gesundheit und Erfolg und die Hoffnung lebt dass wir Alle in 2021 den geplanten Urlaub antreten können.   

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------

